# Best looking tube amp



## tdogzthmn

What in your opinion is the best looking tube amp. post pics if you like.

 - It would be nice if price was included, just for reference.


----------



## kelvinz

I've always loved the look of the WA5 and the old Moth Audio Si2a3/original xana.


----------



## atbglenn

I personally love the built like a tank look of Woo's offerings, especially the WA5.


----------



## Duggeh




----------



## tintin47

I like the Zana and the moth audio style of amps. Sort of retro and totally awesome.


----------



## S J

I also like the look of Woo amps, particularly the WA5 and WA2. The RSA b-52 also looks very nice, though the asymmetry bugs me occasionally...


----------



## peanuthead

I like Woo Audio's industrial but classy look.


----------



## bobsmith

For headphone amps, my vote goes for the Woo Audio 2 for the retro industrial look, but I am biased. For power amps, I have to go with the Atma-Sphere stuff, just because they are so utterly terrifying. 

 Edit: I also love the Moth Audio m304TL and Sphynx.


----------



## krmathis

A couple strong candidates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AirTight ATM-300





 HeadAmp KGBH SE









 RSA A-10 Thunderbolt II


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple strong candidates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AirTight ATM-300



_

 


 WOW! now that's a nice amp!


----------



## ghostmusic

If you dig the classic Marantz aesthetic, gotta love the Leben CS600 (yes, I am biased).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 And I give it up for the classy Shindo WE300B Limited Edition. Totally dig the green/gold vintage aesthetic... just beautiful


----------



## mikeymad

I have always liked the Manley stingray....







 The DARED 300B lookes pretty good







 And then....








 but looks arn't everything....


----------



## jamesp

how about little country III, I think it is beautiful.


----------



## csommers

That Airtight amp looks really nice. I'm a fan of the WooAudio looks myself


----------



## erikzen

Does it have to be a headphone amp? Dared amps are pretty sweet looking.


----------



## mark_h

I like the Moth stuff and the new KGBH


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_</snip> 
 but looks arn't everything....





_

 

OK, I'll bite - who makes that thing?


----------



## willne1

WALL-E


----------



## Rob T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 


 but looks arn't everything....




_

 

I thought this was about tube amps, not espresso machines.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *willne1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WALL-E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL!!!! Good one.


----------



## sacd lover

For more mainstream amps I like the look of the SP Maestro and the Zana Deux.


----------



## analogbox

I'd buy WooAudio amps just for looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have a certain classy look to them which I may never get tired of once I get one.


----------



## Brighten

Any of Craig's amps... although the Balancing Act edges the others by a smidgen.


----------



## s1rrah

#1: Moth amps (hands down)
 #2: Tie between Woo and RaySams


----------



## s1rrah

#3?

 (forgot about this one)

 ...






 "It is a Supratek sauvignon, custom made with a headphone output for 300 Ohm headphones and 2 extra E180F tubes for supporting the final stages of headphone amplification.."

 That quoted bit was from the owner ... 

 Pretty beast.


----------



## glitch39

the Little Dot Mk VI is nice looking. 

 so is Woo2.

 these are current production and non-exotic, so they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Skin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s1rrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_#3?

 (forgot about this one)_

 

very nice looking.

 Always been partial to Yamamotos' designs myself.






 and im sure someone would of posted it sooner or later but the HEV90 is certainly a looker


----------



## Rob T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glitch39* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the Little Dot Mk VI is nice looking. 
_

 

Aye carumba!

 Personally I don't think that the LD VI has any business being in this thread. But that's just imo.


----------



## Rob T

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/b-52#


----------



## Gvvt

My gosh - they're (almost) all beautiful. There is absolutely nothing not to love about tube amps.

 My WA2 with a pair of coke-bottle power tubes is up at the top of the list for me.


----------



## tdogzthmn

I think LD makes very nice looking amps. They might not be the elite but they are certainly great for their price. These are all dope amps.


----------



## olblueyez

It would have to be between the Leben and the Blue Hawaii.

 I always did like the ARTAUDIO stuff, pretty pretty.





http://www.artaudio.com/


----------



## hanalei mike

Air Tight and Shindo have had a special place in my heart since first sight. I also find myself strangely attracted to the beautiful blue lights of McIntosh. Cary amps are quite nice too.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'm still taken with my Si2A3:






 Though I still need to finish this one off:











 It's about 80% of the way there, but every weekend I've been at work, out of town, or the weather has been bad. With any luck, it'll be done for CanJam.

 Also, Frank Cooter's amps are amazing. I'm really looking forward to seeing his electrostatic amp.


----------



## djlemon

The Woo line of amps take my vote..

 Especially love the red Woo3.. 

 Sleek!


----------



## Gu Sensei

I have a soft spot for the Lebens, but there is a store in Osaka that carries that Air Tight and it is stunning. I dig these too:


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Yamamoto Sound Craft HA-02






 Shindo Montrachet






 Air Tight ATM-211






 Air Tight ATM-2






 Air Tight ATM-3






 Triode M88SE PP






 Triode 6BQ5 Headphone Amplifier






 Sun Valley 300B






 Sun Valley VP-3000SE


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Dared DV-200






 LITE 300B Integrated Tube Amplifier






 Yamamoto A-09


----------



## Gvvt

Incredible. We are all so lucky that these things exist.

 Uncle Erik - that is an amazing piece of work. Envious congratulations.


----------



## ghostmusic

Here's a phono stage of my wet dreams, Allnic Audio's H3000, which is an LCR phono stage... price is like $10K, I think... the separate power supply is not photo'd. Allnic has a cult following among the vinyl/SET/horn crowd in Asia...


----------



## Cankin




----------



## JimP

X2 on LEBEN!

 Also Almarro A318B (maybe someday...)


----------



## JimP

pic of my Leben CS300...


----------



## Skylab

Even though it's not expensive, I still like the look of my Ming-Da MC84-07C


----------



## tdogzthmn

Seems like a lot of tube amps are made in china.


----------



## Oskari

This one is sweet, too.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oskari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This one is sweet, too.



_

 

Oddly reminds me of a fire truck.


----------



## Spareribs

This thread has some serious eye candy. Arousing and sleek designs. Some of the amps posted are true works of art that should also be displayed in a fine modern arts museum. I especially love the looks of the Air Tight. 

 On the Woo amps design, let's credit Dong Woo (Jack's brother) who is the designer of the shells. Nice job Dong!

 BTW, here's some pics of my Woo 5 amp:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f113/woo-5-visual-406802/


----------



## Skylab

Oskari, what amp is that?


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still taken with my Si2A3:

 Though I still need to finish this one off:_

 

I don't know if it was the intention, but it gives off some sort of steampunk vibe that really draws me to it. Hope it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I'll bite - who makes that thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Josh Stippitch at Electron Luv. Amazing metalworker.

 Lee


----------



## guitarplayer

Wavac:






 Luxman:






 Trafomatic:






 And, and inexpensive integrated from Eastern Electric:








 Enjoy!

 Lee


----------



## Joelby

Those are some beautiful amps. Especially that trafomatic.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oskari, what amp is that?_

 

Looks to be Peter Millett's Mighty Midget speaker amp and yes, it does look pretty cool.


----------



## rds

I really like the look of this little guy:





 I know it sort of stands out against the other amps in this thread, but there's something attractive about the very small minimalist look to me. Mesh top is cool too


----------



## Oskari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oskari, what amp is that?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks to be Peter Millett's Mighty Midget speaker amp and yes, it does look pretty cool._

 

It is actually a 2A3 amp built by Time Bandit aka Raymond Koonce.


----------



## Skylab

Wow so it is a custom build? Impressive.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Meixing 2A3






 Melody S-88






 Melody M300B






 Sophia Electric KT-88






 Nightingale ATS-90






 Silbatone 300






 Caiyin A-88T






 Bewitch 6550






 Woodham KT-88






 Velleman K8010 (Kit)


----------



## krmathis

So much tube beauty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Audio Note Gaku-On:


----------



## Gu Sensei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So much tube beauty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...so few headphone jacks! It just makes me cry.


----------



## Oskari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gu Sensei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...so few headphone jacks! It just makes me cry._

 

Here is one for you stolen from another thread.


----------



## uberburger101

Hey! That's the amp that I'm getting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually love the look of the Headamp Aristaeus.


----------



## SleepyOne

Surely must include Jadis DA88S






 Kondo - Audio Note Gakuon II






 Zanden - Model 9500 MKIII


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Woo WA5


----------



## GeoD

Some gorgeous amps in this thread, keep the eye candy coming!


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Relyon KT-88 Headphone Amp


----------



## bhjazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

These are made by a company called Elektronluv. John Stippich likes to design using rather exotic tubes. I've heard them and they sound great! Here is a link to a show near Seattle a few years back where Elektronluv ewa showing. (See 2nd photo down)
Vacuum State Of The Art Conference And Show Show 2003 by Enjoy the Music.com


----------



## .coco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhjazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These are made by a company called Elektronluv. John Stippich likes to design using rather exotic tubes. I've heard them and they sound great! Here is a link to a show near Seattle a few years back where Elektronluv ewa showing. (See 2nd photo down)
Vacuum State Of The Art Conference And Show Show 2003 by Enjoy the Music.com_

 


 What?!?!?


----------



## Stevesebastianb

MENG Series 6P1











 Mr. Liang KT-88 Limited Edition






 YAQIN - MS-300B






 MENG EL84






 Audio Frontiers 845 SE Special Edition






 Dared VP-845


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Relyon KT-88 Headphone Amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I want one.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want one._

 

You're not the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It should really juice up those Senns and Beyers.


----------



## MooBin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're not the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It should really juice up those Senns and Beyers._

 

The sad thing is that nobody will ever be able to try them all out - it makes me wonder how they sound if they look that good (could skip the espresso machine though).

 By the way... is anyone aware of the price for an Audio Note Gakuon ? To my knowlege, only about 25 were made and they were priced at around US$ 500'000.-- (that is not a typing error) - and that is for ONE pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this is not a headphone amp - just reputed to be the best power amp the world has ever seen.

 Dreams, dreams.....


----------



## Oskari




----------



## rhw

Do not miss some Unison Research stuff from Italy.





 Unison Smart 845





 Unison Absolute 845

 +

 the Yamamoto amps





 Yamamoto A-08

 the HA-02 headphone amp has been mentioned before.

 I like these retro style combinations of metal (i.e. copper), wood and light (glass).


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Chazz 2 Headpone Amp (Kit)


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Cary Xciter












 Music Grace 300B






 Mr. Liang Audio 845


















 Yaqin MS-34C


----------



## indydieselnut

Here's my Woo WA6SE maxxed w/Sophia. Someone please help me understand how to link to pics. I tried following the instructions but it never worked...


----------



## cmb3366

Here's a pair that I own:

 This one is my Meng Baby (Basically the chinese domestically branded Sophia Baby). It runs 10WPC pure class A. I swapped out the original chinese tubes for NOS 6P1P-EV and 6N2P-EV Svetlana tubes. I have modified this amplifier with the addition of a gold-plated 1/4" headphone jack. I use it as my headphone amp, my SR-225's sing on this amp.









 This one is my JAS 2.3 Bravo. Its a 6C33 single ended triode design, very much like the Almarro 318B, but with the addition of tube rectifiers, controlable NFB (I leave it on 0), a self-biasing circuit, and a remote. Internally it is all point to point wired, the chassis is milled aluminum with an acrylic top plate. I have swapped out the stock chinese tubes for NOS, 1955 build Chatham Electric JAN 5R4WGY rectifiers, and NOS, 1969 build General Electric JAN 6AC7WA drivers. This is my speaker amp, and what a job it does, it sounds fantastic. Not 1 single civilian tube in this house, all military issue/spec, I dont know how I managed that...


----------



## holland

Voodoochile MAD Ear+HD


----------



## blackcoffee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Voodoochile MAD Ear+HD_

 


 WOW! Incredible!


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Now this one is the Yaqin MC-5881A Tube Headphone & Intergrated Amplifier and I became the owner yesterday of a brand new unused one after winning a bid on ebay for it for *US$175.57*. It uses 12AX7 / 12AU7 / 6N6 for driver tubes and 5881A /6L6GC x 4 and power output for speakers is rated at 23+23W RMS (4 ohm-8 ohm).


----------



## Aura

Been my favorite for a while.


----------



## peanuthead

Looks like an antique time machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Been my favorite for a while._


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Voodoochile MAD Ear+HD_

 

That is great looking amp. Kind of reminds me of my Trafomatic Head One:






 Lee


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *peanuthead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like an antique time machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Totally steampunk!


----------



## jellojoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmb3366* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a pair that I own:

 This one is my Meng Baby (Basically the chinese domestically branded Sophia Baby). It runs 10WPC pure class A. I swapped out the original chinese tubes for NOS 6P1P-EV and 6N2P-EV Svetlana tubes. I have modified this amplifier with the addition of a gold-plated 1/4" headphone jack. I use it as my headphone amp, my SR-225's sing on this amp.




_

 

I have one of these, but the finish is not nearly as nice and the headphone out is 1/8". I'm using EH EL84's in it as a speaker amp.


----------



## ttnl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmb3366* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a pair that I own:

 This one is my Meng Baby (Basically the chinese domestically branded Sophia Baby). It runs 10WPC pure class A. I swapped out the original chinese tubes for NOS 6P1P-EV and 6N2P-EV Svetlana tubes. I have modified this amplifier with the addition of a gold-plated 1/4" headphone jack. I use it as my headphone amp, my SR-225's sing on this amp.



_

 

Can anyone who owns this amp give me some impression about its performance comparing to other tube amp? This amp's price is competitive but the shipping fee is crazy.


----------



## godspeed

YAQIN MS500B







 Using the "king": the 300b tube


 1900$


----------



## godspeed

EXCLUSIVE 100 SE signature






 not an headphone amp, only loudspeakers but so beautiful...

 12 000$ (yes...you correctly read)


----------



## Oskari




----------



## Stevesebastianb

Classic No.16.0 Integrated Tube Amplifier


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Classic No. 16.6 











 DOGE 6210


----------



## Oskari

There are some incredible diy builds at Worldwide builders:


----------



## CapQ




----------



## SleepyOne

Cary CAD 300SEI







 Cary CAD 211 Anniversary Edition


----------



## MACDRU

Love the QUAD!


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepyOne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 




_

 


 Wow.. talk about looking good inside and out...

 Cheers,


----------



## ghostmusic

As far as I'm concerned, these might possibly be the Emperor Rex of tube amps?:






 The amp was created for Disney's Fantasia project in the 30's... Jesus, just imagine listening to Stokowski powered by this beast! Top driver amp is the AL4 driving 300B, which then drive the RCA MI9355 push pull 845s below! Not for sale, but it's the amp used by Oswalds Mill Audio in their reference system. I'll actually get to hear these in person in about 3 weeks, sweet...


----------



## SleepyOne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow.. talk about looking good inside and out..._

 

Here are more pics of the Jadis DA88S:

DA-88S


----------



## emelius

don't let the brooms get to it, ghostmusic...


----------



## mikeymad

Thanks Sleepy.... 

 Have to include the Jadis JA-800. Just because, holly poop..!!












 Just for the office though... for home I would want something a little bigger... 

 Cheers


----------



## ghostmusic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *emelius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_don't let the brooms get to it, ghostmusic..._


----------



## Stevesebastianb

XD5.1 Class A Valve Tube Intergrated Amp. (Tubes: 6N2 x 6 6P1 (6AQ5) x 12)


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Jas Audio

 Bravo 2.2 300B





 Bravo 2.3 6C33





 Bravo 2.4 KT-88





 Bravo 3.1 Mono Blocks





 Bravo 2.1 6AS7


----------



## xenithon

I've always liked the KR Audio Kronzilla (preferably sans cage):


----------



## ghostmusic

Komuro 212E mono blocks


----------



## uberburger101

Those tubes are HUGE!


----------



## emelius

thought they were lava lamps...


----------



## Stevesebastianb

No need for heating in winter!


----------



## xenithon

I don't think a playstation controller has ever looked so out of place


----------



## MooBin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_XD5.1 Class A Valve Tube Intergrated Amp. (Tubes: 6N2 x 6 6P1 (6AQ5) x 12)














_

 

Good luck finding some matched series for tube rolling


----------



## theScribe

I prefer the look caged. It's more subtly sexy that way.


----------



## ghostmusic

Check out this close up of the behemoth tube amp I posted on p.7, which was used for Disney's Fantasia project in the 30's. See the 866 rectifier tubes glowing blue? Mercury-vaporized... holy crap ...


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghostmusic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out this close up of the behemoth tube amp I posted on p.7, which was used for Disney's Fantasia project in the 30's. See the 866 rectifier tubes glowing blue? Mercury-vaporized... holy crap ...




_

 

That thing is awesome, do you know if it doubles as a time machine?


----------



## emelius

the headphone jack is next to the flux capacitor...


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woo WA5









_

 

they are indescribably beautiful.


----------



## kmmcgra




----------



## Vic Trola

I just love this. 

 You guys are just so crazy....

 This is one of your best threads.... Keep it going.. I know you can't stop!


----------



## Alex_O Rules

I'm very impressed with the Woo stuff. I'd love to hear the Omega II Mark II on Woo Audio's take on the KGSS. The Air Tight stuff also looks, well, tight.


----------



## guitarplayer

Hovland Sapphire has always been a favorite of mine:






 Amazing Ongaku by Kondo-san:






 Lee


----------



## jojo_b2

I still love my yamamoto specially with the cosmetic and audio pairing with the AT-W1000

 But the MAD E.A.R. made me ... mad with WOOD again. I can just imagine how it would look like besides a Denon 7k, Grado RS1 or thr GS1000. Wood heaven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the sleek finish of the Hovland Sapphire made me look twice.

 Nice post guys.


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hovland Sapphire has always been a favorite of mine:

http://www.audiocinema-art.hr/UserFi...phire2_900.jpg

 Lee_

 

I have to say, this one is absolutely stunning.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jojo_b2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still love my yamamoto specially with the cosmetic and audio pairing with the AT-W1000

 But the MAD E.A.R. made me ... mad with WOOD again. I can just imagine how it would look like besides a Denon 7k, Grado RS1 or thr GS1000. Wood heaven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sleek finish of the Hovland Sapphire made me look twice.

 Nice post guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yamamoto and W1000 is truly a beautiful combo... Shouldn't be long before my MAD Ear+ arrives too.


----------



## olblueyez

How does the MAD pair up with the W1000?


----------



## danmagicman7

Here's my WA6


----------



## Turko

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Been my favorite for a while._

 

The amp is rather like a mosque than a amp...


----------



## tangerine

3994.jpg


----------



## theScribe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tangerine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3994.jpg_

 

Sex on a silvery platter!


----------



## peanuthead

Not as exotic as some here, but classy nevertheless. Woo 6SE.


----------



## Voodoochile

I've seen all my favorites listed already, so no pics.

 1: early Moth gear
 2: Manley gear

 I'm also a fan of the antique/steampunk look, as uncle erik mentioned. Wrinkle-finish paint, bakelite, brass, things machined versus stamped, etching.

 Nice thread. I'm more into SQ first, but there is no denying the allure of nearly any warmed up tube gear, old or new. Many of these are really works of industrial art.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Some serious eye candy here. Which of these are around $300?


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Once you've seen one tube amp you've seen them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding, I cant believe some of these crazy contraptions, some are truly beautiful works of art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damnit.... why cant I be rich?


----------



## TheCool

That woo audio gear isn't the most awe-inspiring equipment in this thread, but it has a subtle refinement that is definitely worth noting.


----------



## martini1

Spark (Cayin) MT-45


----------



## uberburger101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voodoochile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've seen all my favorites listed already, so no pics.

 1: early Moth gear
 2: Manley gear

 I'm also a fan of the antique/steampunk look, as uncle erik mentioned. Wrinkle-finish paint, bakelite, brass, things machined versus stamped, etching.

 Nice thread. I'm more into SQ first, but there is no denying the allure of nearly any warmed up tube gear, old or new. *Many of these are really works of industrial art.*_

 

Yours is an incredible example. One of the best looking (might be THE best) DIY amps I have ever seen, and I applaud your effort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Voodoochile MAD Ear+HD_


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.audiocraftersguild.com/Xtreme/xtreme.htm I have loved Eds stuff for yearshttp://stores.shop.ebay.com/tube__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uberburger101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yours is an incredible example. One of the best looking (might be THE best) DIY amps I have ever seen, and I applaud your effort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Wow, I didn't know that was DIY, bravo!

 Lee


----------



## xenithon

Perhaps the upcoming (currently prototype) Woo Audio WES is a new contender?


----------



## h.rav

^ Wow nice. 

 From all of the posted pics here, I like the RSA A-10 the most.


----------



## tom hankins

That new Woo WES amp looks great! IMO the RSA A10 looks a little self indulgent.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That new Woo WES amp looks great! IMO the RSA A10 looks a little self indulgent._

 

I dont mind the RSA self indulgent bling but I like symmetry. The 6sn7s tucked in the right rear corner of the A-10 look totally out of place. The Woo is sleek, symmetric and powerful looking all at once.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_XD5.1 Class A Valve Tube Intergrated Amp. (Tubes: 6N2 x 6 6P1 (6AQ5) x 12)














_

 

Reminds me of an Enigma decryption machine...


----------



## Oskari

Ancient Audio Integra


----------



## papomaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 YAQIN - MS-300B









_

 

Man, we had the chance to try that amp at the SSI with Killercrush's HP-2s, and it was absolutely marvelous. Real sex on rails.


----------



## Donald North

One of my favorites is the McIntosh MC2102 - you get to see tubes and meters


----------



## ical

Always love the look of Audio Art. Beautiful amps.


----------



## ical

My lovely amp.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Donald North* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of my favorites is the McIntosh MC2102 - you get to see tubes and meters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love that amp! I've been a McIntosh fan since the 60's


----------



## Haoting

I'm going to agree with some whom have mentioned YAQIN tube amps. Yaqin is producing some really sexy tube amplifiers.
 This is the Yaqin MS-2A3. Now if they could only add a USB DAC, move the power switch to the front (instead of on the side), 
 and add the power and mute buttons on the remote control, this would be the perfect tube amplifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 My truly affordable ($150) Xiangsheng tube hybrid H-80BIII with USB DAC and 80 W/Ch.


----------



## WarriorAnt

This is the most beautiful thread EVER!!!


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WarriorAnt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the most beautiful thread EVER!!!_

 

Thats why I started it.


----------



## Spareribs

I think the Ray Sameuls Raptor looks amazing especially in person.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spareribs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the Ray Sameuls Raptor looks amazing especially in person.




_

 

Who makes that RCA cable you have connected to the back it looks well made.


----------



## limpidglitch

You've all got it so very wrong, bigger is not better.

 Z-vex nano






 micro-ZOTL











 And of course zkool448


----------



## NWRain

The Fi 300B by Don Garber


----------



## MooBin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NWRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Fi 300B by Don Garber




_

 

This big glass bulp looks surreal to me. Where are the cars ?

 OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no joking...this is really a phantastic thread - if only the german audio magazines knew - for which headphone amps are obviously a very small niche...pls. keep on posting everybody - and thank you all so much for this incredible pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dreaming of creating an own style amp already....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - well - dreaming only.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Skylab

My Decware CSP-2 with Princess Sophia:


----------



## ciphercomplete

Does anyone know how much Josh Stippich's amp tend to retail at?


----------



## Donald North

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ciphercomplete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know how much Josh Stippich's amp tend to retail at?_

 

Here's a recent ad on Audiogon:
AudiogoN ForSale: Electronluv Inc. 45,300b,2a3 or 845


----------



## Spareribs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tdogzthmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who makes that RCA cable you have connected to the back it looks well made._

 

I don't know. I just found this pic off the internet. But I have seen and listened to the amp at a meet. Impressive.


----------



## hanius

Little Dot VI


----------



## Haoting

*CAYIN MT-12A MIDISET











 Cayin A-88T





*


----------



## ciphercomplete

Since I have seen a couple of power amps I thought I'd post this beast. Do you think it can power the K1000s?


----------



## dvb-projekt

My selfmade 300B Mono Block´s:


----------



## uberburger101

Ferrari's balanced SOHA II.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

love this one 
 Yaqin MC-5881A


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Soundmaster No. 22:






 Soundmaster No.15:






 Van Sonic HAP-01:


----------



## Haoting

[size=small]*Bottlehead's S.E.X. amp*[/size]

*[size=x-small]Proof that S.E.X. never goes out of style
[/size]*[size=large]Single Ended eXperimenter's kit[/size]
Single Ended eXperimenter's Kit
*[size=x-small]





[/size]*[size=x-small]_Sennheiser headphones, Bottleheadphone cable and one of a kind headphone storage rack not included.








_[/size]


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Audio Space Acoustic Laboratory Model AS-2.8i Tube Intergrated Headphone Amplifier (6V6 x 4, 12AU7 x 2, 12AX7 x 1):


----------



## D_4_Dog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kmmcgra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

reminds me of those shopping trolleys people drag behind them, or umbrella stands.......


----------



## SleepyOne

Haha looks like something out of hospital lol!


----------



## Skylab

Man I want to try one of those! Looks so nice, and love the tube complement.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

ALI 8808 Multi Tube Compliment Integrated Stereo Amplifier:











6P3P, 6L6, EL34, 5881, 6550, KT66, KT88, KT90, KT94, KT100


----------



## Afrikane

Personally, Frank Cooter's creations never fail to induce slackjaw: (photo credits to our very own scorche)

 Click pic for super massive goodness:


----------



## Mofferino

A lot of you guys praise the WA design but still you haven't posted a single picture of the mighty Woo!


----------



## akg702

My friends and I talked to MR Woo, Jack and Zhi Dong at cam Jam .... We love the Woo Design and Sound. Snap a few photos of the amp there.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

^^^Nice photos!


----------



## 69CamaroSS396

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ALI 8808 Multi Tube Compliment Integrated Stereo Amplifier:











6P3P, 6L6, EL34, 5881, 6550, KT66, KT88, KT90, KT94, KT100














_

 

It seems at such a high end level of chassis work they could have at least spelled "vacuum" correctly.


----------



## tomb

They did it twice, too!


----------



## Xan7hos

Can anyone identify this amp for me? Totally forgot the name of it :X


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone identify this amp for me? Totally forgot the name of it :X_

 

Earmax


----------



## godspeed

don't know if it is the best looking tube amp but apparently here is the most expensive tube amp in the world..







 Name: Otello
 Brand: Ultrasound
 Price: 600,000 $ 
 only one made in the world.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *godspeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_don't know if it is the best looking tube amp but apparently here is the most expensive tube amp in the world..






 Name: Otello
 Brand: Ultrasound
 Price: 600,000 $ 
 only one made in the world._

 

Holy crap! Who in their right mind spend that kind of money on that thang? Bill Gates maybe....


----------



## spookygonk

'Tis a tad gaudy and those blue strips above the double rows of tubes does clash with the metal & wood colour.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

It may be expensive but it definately isn't my cuppa tea!


----------



## immtbiker

Woo Audio GES (I have one but not my pic):







 Singlepower Supra SDS Toaster oven (taboo name around these parts, but vintage nonetheless):







 Nate's Menace (please excuse my artistic interpretation photo):


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It may be expensive but it definately isn't my cuppa tea!




_

 

It's definitely not my cup of tea either. I find it rather ugly. How did this manufacturer come up with a price of $600,000 ??? Totally blows my mind!


----------



## dannie01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's definitely not my cup of tea either. I find it rather ugly. How did this manufacturer come up with a price of $600,000 ??? Totally blows my mind!_

 

Me too, it looks weird.


----------



## Toy Maker

This is 1 of the only 4 pairs ever built, of the Carver Silver-9 tube amplifiers. 40 KT-88 tubes, approx. 540 watts per channel.
 Boy, they are pretty to look at every morning !!!!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Toy Maker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is 1 of the only 4 pairs ever built, of the Carver Silver-9 tube amplifiers. 40 KT-88 tubes, approx. 540 watts per channel.
 Boy, they are pretty to look at every morning !!!!




_

 

DAMN!

 Looks like an Edsel.

 Where are the headlights anyway?

 LOL.


----------



## Toy Maker

Who needs headlights... 40 KT-88's light up the whole room by themselves.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Toy Maker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who needs headlights... 40 KT-88's light up the whole room by themselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Post a night shot!


----------



## nor_spoon

I bet it keeps you warm as well


----------



## edisonwu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akg702* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My friends and I talked to MR Woo, Jack and Zhi Dong at cam Jam .... We love the Woo Design and Sound. Snap a few photos of the amp there. 




_

 

What model is this?


----------



## Adamora

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *edisonwu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What model is this?_

 

top one is the WooAudio GES i suppose, and the lower one is the Woo Audio 22


----------



## koven

love this thread! 

 but i have a question, since no one is posting the price..are most of these nice looking amps $1000+?

 is there anything <$500 that looks nice?


----------



## Skylab

You be the judge - my Ming-da MC84C-07 - $400:


----------



## koven

Beautiful


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Nada

Quote:


 You be the judge - my Ming-da MC84C-07 - $400: 
 

Skylab's Ming-da gets my vote. I appreciate its aesthetic strengths.


----------



## carm

Good looking (IMO)


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Personally, Frank Cooter's creations never fail to induce slackjaw: (photo credits to our very own scorche)

 Click pic for super massive goodness:


_

 

Amen! Franks amps both SOUND and look delightful. I LOVED hearing his stuff. Awesome awesome.


----------



## Bredin

Don't forget Opera!


----------



## immtbiker

If you have 15 grand to burn, besides their untouchable sound quality, I wouldn't kick these monoblocks out of my system:


----------



## AS1

Darkvoice 3322:




 photo taken from http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...3322-a-406368/


----------



## kraken

Darkvoice 3322 need bigger tubes to go into the category of one of the best looking tube amps


----------



## AS1

bigger isn't always better...


----------



## xenithon

Do hybrids count (in particular those without exposed tubes)? If so, the Tenor flagship 350M is particularly pleasing on the eye.


----------



## theScribe

that tenor is GORGE-OUS!!


----------



## Quadrangulum

My favorite in the looks department has always been this beauty from Leben.











 If I had speakers that warranted such a beast, I would audition this first.


----------



## niemion

DNA Sonett vacuum tube headphone amplifier
_Price: $1200- for both single ended and balanced output versions_















 One of the most gorgeous amps I've ever seen. I would like the balanced connectors to be matte yellow instead of turquoise though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like this [NON-EXISTANT!!!]:


----------



## Gazza

*Manley Labs 300B Preamplifier/headphone amp*






 Maybe... just maybe...


----------



## spookygonk

That would be a manley amp if the front panel wasn't lilac.


----------



## jrah

Electra-Print Signature Series 300B


----------



## dpastern

Opera Consonance 845S monoblocs (SET, 15w per channel):
   

   
   
  these WILL be mine in around Six months time *evil laugh*
   
  My Yaqin MS-12B preamp (my first foray into the world of tubes):
   

   
   
  Cheers,
   
  Dave


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## indydieselnut

Man, I can't look at those 610 amps without my heart skipping a beat...  Industrial design all the way.


----------



## Canuck57

Quote: 





spookygonk said:


> That would be a manley amp if the front panel wasn't lilac.


 
   
  Good one!


----------



## wwmhf

I have greatly enjoyed those amps good looking, even though some of them are weirdly beautiful. Please keep posting!


----------



## krmathis

Not sure about "best", but I quite like these...


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





krmathis said:


> Not sure about "best", but I quite like these...


 


 Oh krmathis, they're my dream.................NAGRA VPA.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

*^^^^ Tom Evans Soul 60W amps*
   
*NAT Audio Symbiosis Se* integrated.
   

   
*NAT SET Transmitter amp*
   

   
*NAT Audio Magma LE* (with drool/spit shield 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   

   
   
  I really like these (Will Vincent designed) little yellow buggers (Dynaco MK III based) for some odd reason....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  Peete.


----------



## Varma

Eddie Current Balancing Act


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Mapletree Ear+ HD Super II with passive preamp option. Separate power supply and red chassis...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





krmathis said:


> Not sure about "best", but I quite like these...


 
  I've heard these out of a Reimyo 777 and a pair of Avant Garde trios and they were fantastic!


----------



## DynamicGlove

This amp is just drop dead gorgeous what a piece of design. I've heard it and it sounds like it looks serious piece of wow factor. The Tube Technology Synergy. Made in England around £9000!


----------



## revolink24

Wow, can't believe I've never seen this thread before.
   
  I'm going to just say the Woo Audio... range.


----------



## dannie01

The Woo AUdio WA22.


----------



## DoingOK

My humble Woo WA6.....woody edition.


----------



## hodgjy

That is one fine custom job.
  
  Quote: 





doingok said:


> My humble Woo WA6.....woody edition.


----------



## Maxvla

My defacto standard for beautiful tube amps is Frank Cooter's twin towers, mercury vapor power and all:


----------



## KingStyles

I always love the look of Ayon amps like the Orthos mono blocks. They look like 2 beautiful v8 engines ready to drive the crap out of some K1000.
  \


----------



## Kawai_man

The audiospace lineup are like futuristic works of art
   
  here is my mini-2004:


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> My defacto standard for beautiful tube amps is Frank Cooter's twin towers, mercury vapor power and all:


 

 I think I soiled myself when I saw these.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


ghostmusic said:


> If you dig the classic Marantz aesthetic, gotta love the Leben CS600 (yes, I am biased).


 
    
  Yay Leben !!! ...
   
  Quote:


mikeymad said:


> but looks arn't everything....


 

 Wow, this one look like a Starwars space ship.  Cute, very cute.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I think I soiled myself when I saw these.


 
   


  X's 2!
  Those are truly beautiful!!!

  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> My defacto standard for beautiful tube amps is Frank Cooter's twin towers, mercury vapor power and all:


----------



## Uncle Erik

Those look like shots of Frank's amp from the 2008 LA meet.  They're even better in person and sound amazing.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Those look like shots of Frank's amp from the 2008 LA meet.  They're even better in person and sound amazing.


 

 Correct. I wish I could see/hear them in person!


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> X's 2!
> Those are truly beautiful!!!


 

 I believe I saw these at the SF meet a few months back, but never sat down for a listen.  Next time I suppose.


----------



## p a t r i c k

I'm afraid that to me many of the valve amplifiers in this thread are absolutely hideous 
   
  They look really overblown.
   
  Simpler is better IMHO.


----------



## Meliboeus

Surely not the world's best, but i love the looks of my TPaudio CF, it's a transformer coupled amp made by a small italian manufacturer; Good for my low impedance cans.


----------



## TheAudioDude

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> The Woo AUdio WA22.


 

 I second the WA22!  It's marvelous in its simplicity and complexity.  It wasn't designed to be an over-the-top looking tube amp, but it makes a very bold statement.  The symmetry is stunning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  /snobbish terminology


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





theaudiodude said:


> I second the WA22!  It's marvelous in its simplicity and complexity.  It wasn't designed to be an over-the-top looking tube amp, but it makes a very bold statement.  The symmetry is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Agree but how about my newly arrived WA5LE (pic edited)


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





meliboeus said:


> Surely not the world's best, but i love the looks of my TPaudio CF, it's a transformer coupled amp made by a small italian manufacturer; Good for my low impedance cans.


 

 Cool amp, where can I learn more about it?


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> Cool amp, where can I learn more about it?


 

 x2 I fall in love with its cute look already.  More info please ...


----------



## Meliboeus

All the information you can find is on some italian forums unfortunately, actually when i said it's from a small manufacturer it was an overstatement, it's not available from any shop but you have to contact the builder directly; 
  The model i have it's based on ECC82 and 12AT7 with transformer coupled output, is fitted with an alps pot and toroidal transformer, power section is on printed circuit board, signal path is point-to-point wired, he also manufactures an OTL variant for higher impedance cans.
   
  The manufacturer's website is www.tpaudio.it, don't know if he is open to international transactions.


----------



## miziq

Robert Koda Takumi...


----------



## Maxvla

Not enough fasteners on that Koda around the tubes...


----------



## miziq

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Not enough fasteners on that Koda around the tubes...


 

 Safety first


----------



## jc22c

Does it made by oneself  can post it on?


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





miziq said:


> Robert Koda Takumi...


 


 WOW! Look awesome, drool........................................


----------



## tdogzthmn

This beast here.
   

   
http://global.ebay.com/Possibly_the_best_tube_headphone_amplifier_in_the_world/330464850126/item


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> This beast here.
> 
> 
> 
> http://global.ebay.com/Possibly_the_best_tube_headphone_amplifier_in_the_world/330464850126/item


 


 Absolutely, no doubt this would be the best looking and performance headphone amp rest in the world.


----------



## jc22c

Like this one it can be rolling tube.


----------



## tjkurita

This one is my favorite. 
   
  Audio:



   
  Power:


----------



## Henerenry

Wow, what is that amp? it looks amazing!
   
  It looks diy, is there a schematic somewhere?


----------



## Afrikane

Quote: 





henerenry said:


> Wow, what is that amp? it looks amazing!
> 
> It looks diy, is there a schematic somewhere?


 


 Blackie Pagano


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





miziq said:


> Robert Koda Takumi...


 

 Amazing Goliath ....

  
  Quote: 





tjkurita said:


> This one is my favorite.
> 
> Audio:
> 
> ...


 

 Pretty ...  Love to see those transformers ...


----------



## cryyourselftoash

Do all tubes glow blue or red kinda like a low lightbulb? Gather blue is something to do with mercury vapour, right? Prob a silly question but I'm all new to the tube game and I think the glowing bit just adds to the cool factor really!


----------



## NickFromRussia

Hello everybody! This is my custom Leben CS-300XS amplifier. Some parts were replaced: IEC socket (new is Furutech AC Inlet R with rhodium plated contacts), fuse 2A (Furutech rhodium plated), power cable (Furutech Absolute Power 18R with rhodium plated contacts too) and... wood side panels. Original panels seems too dark from my point of view.


----------



## Skylab

Wow - very beautiful!  Congrats.  Love that Leben!


----------



## NickFromRussia

Thank you, Skylab! Cheers from Russia! I love Leben too... Sound of good warmed-up Leben amp is involving... female vocal especially.


----------



## Slackboy72

You're all wrong. This is the best looking tube amp...


----------



## immtbiker

Lot's of hum, though.


----------



## deutscherhififan

I used to own the Woo WA2, loved it and miss it. What was I thinking selling it??? Woo stuff is great.
   
  Some of my favs:
   
  Emile Labs Rapture Monos
   

   
   
  Audio Mirror Mono Amps 'Eargasm' Series
   

   
   
   
  Woo WA2
   

   
   
  The now defunct Onix SP3
   

   
   
   
  Audio Mirror preamp T61
   

   

  Cary SLP 05


----------



## ardilla

What's the black hole/eye left of the power button? My WA2 doesn't have that.. But my vote to the design (and sound!!!!)
  
  Quote: 





deutscherhififan said:


> I used to own the Woo WA2, loved it and miss it. What was I thinking selling it??? Woo stuff is great.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo WA2


----------



## ardilla

Cary SLI-80


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ 

   
  Elekit


----------



## ardilla

Leben 660P


----------



## tdogzthmn

Being an industrial designer, this one never fails to grab my eye.
  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Elekit


----------



## Tilpo

So many pretty amps in this thread.


----------



## ardilla

Woo Audio WES


----------



## ardilla

Jolida JD1000RC


----------



## ardilla

A repost
   




   
  This thing looks very, very good - until you plug cables into it 
   
  EDIT: Because all the cables will stick out on the side. The amp sounds very good and is a long time classic


----------



## ardilla

Atma Sphere MA mkII
http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/atmasphere/silver.html


----------



## liquidchaos

I've been looking for some kind of industrial looking art for my desk-top...a lot these fit the bill for sure, as well as actually having a use! :O Nice thread.


----------



## jdg711




----------



## ardilla

Beautiful!
  Make an ID of the amp please!
  
  Quote: 





jdg711 said:


>


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Beautiful!
> Make an ID of the amp please!


 
  Yaqin MS-34C
   
  http://www.yaqin.cn/en/product_show.asp?productid=1823
  
32Ω Earphone Recommended.


----------



## ardilla

Does it sound as good as it looks?
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Yaqin MS-34C
> 
> http://www.yaqin.cn/en/product_show.asp?productid=1823
> 
> 32Ω Earphone Recommended.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Does it sound as good as it looks?


 

 I hope it sounds a whole lot better then it looks. I don't like the design at all 
  No idea sorry, haven't heard it or read about it


----------



## Synergy Sound




----------



## FlyingBear

I'm biased (I work for the parent company), but I like the look of this Nagra 300i. It sounds pretty darn good, too. Almost any amp with some 300Bs sticking out of the top looks good to me....


----------



## Tilpo

synergy sound said:


>



You are my god. 
The cutout for the tube itself could have been done better though. Maybe use a rubber ring or something. 

Also: when a tube gives of green glow, doesn't that mean it died?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Also: when a tube gives of green glow, doesn't that mean it died?


 


  Nice one


----------



## liquidchaos

Too funny 



synergy sound said:


>


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

ars-sonum​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## ardilla

for the woodies​


----------



## ardilla

asv ta60​


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> for the woodies​


 


  Wow is that beautiful! What is it?


----------



## ardilla

http://www.kypo.eu/eng/page03.htm
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Wow is that beautiful! What is it?


----------



## ardilla

this is for guitars, but still - so cute )
   




http://www.freestompboxes.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4848


----------



## ardilla

http://www.soundscapehifi.com/audolici.htm


----------



## ardilla

This one looks better after you've heard it )




http://www.vtl.com/pages/signature.html


----------



## aRRR




----------



## ardilla

the beloved cary sli-80 signature )


----------



## ardilla

http://technabob.com/blog/2011/04/19/block-vacuum-tube-amp/


----------



## ardilla

http://www.techdigest.tv/2008/03/with_nine_valve.html


----------



## ardilla

Cary CAD805


----------



## Tilpo

@Ardilla: Where do you get all these from? Do you simply now them by hearth?


----------



## ardilla

some I know, some I find...  
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Wide_Web
  
   
   
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> @Ardilla: Where do you get all these from? Do you simply now them by hearth?


----------



## immtbiker

This is the Metallic Flake finish in direct light:


----------



## ardilla

nice bottle


----------



## jdg711

This is the *[size=x-small]YAQIN MS-34C Integrated Headphone Amplifier:[/size]*


----------



## jdg711




----------



## jdg711

[size=large]MENG[/size][size=large] [/size][size=large]EL34B x 4 pcs Stereo[/size][size=large] Integrated Amplifier[/size]


----------



## jdg711

[size=medium]YAQIN[/size][size=medium]* *MS-34D Headphone and Integrated Amplifier[/size]


----------



## stockpimp007

Dared 300B


----------



## muad

This is an awesome homebuilt bottlehead crack...


----------



## ardilla

Dared i30


----------



## ardilla

T+A V 10-2


----------



## ardilla

DIY "The Beast"
   
http://www.transcendentsound.com/Transcendent/Transcendent_Sound_BEAST_OTL_Tube_Amp.html


----------



## ardilla

another DIY


----------



## ardilla

Lots of DIY - beauties here
   
http://www.iol.ie/~waltonaudio/worldbuilders.html


----------



## immtbiker

Just for old time's sake:


----------



## nikongod

I miss my toasterstyle amps


----------



## Tilpo




----------



## milosolo

Subscribed.
   
  Man there are some beautiful amps in this thread! Woo, Leben, Cary, Frank Cooter, etc. I'll spare you a photo of my Mav D1.
   
  I like these....
   
  I l


----------



## sphinxvc

Someone else posted the link where I found this, but this one deserves it's own post..


----------



## fasterthanafish

they all look nice!


----------



## aRRR

Although sometimes beauty tends to loose its magic after a while, this one does not for me.


----------



## immtbiker

That Zanden is one of the best sounding tube amps that I've ever heard. But the price….
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What about this Frank Cooter creation (blue glass rectifier tubes…extremely toxic, if on breaks….run like hell)?:
   

   
  Amp in the middle, and 2 dedicated power supplies. 1 for input, 1 for amplification:
   

   
  Which, at a meet, leads to inappropriate activities such as this:
   

   
  ….and this:


----------



## aRRR

Wow, 2 seperate power supplies for one amp eh? FC's amps are high class, love the look on those toxic tubes.
   
  With what speakers did you hear the Zanden 300B with? I use it for my K1000 right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I might switch to speakers in the future.


----------



## thinker




----------



## ardilla

http://www.hssfidelity.it/english/Main_page.html


----------



## ardilla

cute




   




http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/product-review/qinpu-tube-amplifier-hifi-speakers-unplggd-test-lab-142155
http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=50#


----------



## Tilpo

ardilla said:


> >



That is a very nice looking amp. 

I imagine it looks very plasticy in real life, though.


----------



## Dogmatrix

The mighty Little Dot mkIII not exclusive or expensive but very pretty
  Power for the common man


----------



## Lil' Knight

Some amps in my local tube amp contest:


----------



## Ultrainferno

only 1 picture is displayed?


----------



## Tilpo

ultrainferno said:


> only 1 picture is displayed?



Yep get exactly the same thing - only the top image is displayed.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Weird...


----------



## Tilpo

lil' knight said:


> Weird...



Those images do work.


----------



## aRRR

Thats a lot of tubes


----------



## Redcarmoose

I always liked the mad scientist look.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


lil' knight said:


>


 

 What.  It must be a \itch to find which tube is acting up, if ever.
   
  Aesthetically interesting, I like the debossed lettering on the faceplate.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


ardilla said:


> A repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The amp looks dead beautiful!!  but what does it means? it doesn't sound good?

  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> for the woodies​


 

 Pretty, but a little too much thick wood for me, sorry, but remind me of a coffin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> http://www.techdigest.tv/2008/03/with_nine_valve.html


 

 This one look like a dining table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> DIY "The Beast"
> 
> http://www.transcendentsound.com/Transcendent/Transcendent_Sound_BEAST_OTL_Tube_Amp.html


 

 This one look like a tube store  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


  Quote: 





thinker said:


>


 

 This must be a nuclear generator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  How about this:


----------



## sacd lover

Here are my two favorites. Both are diy versions of the KT88SE.
   
  .http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/6bx7gt/SEKT88back.jpg

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/6bx7gt/SEKT88front.jpg 
   
   
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/6bx7gt/Dads20camera20231.jpg

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/6bx7gt/Dads20camera20229.jpg


----------



## ardilla

The MacIntosh 275 sounds VERY good I believe. I only meant that plugging cables into it will alter the aesthetics because the terminals are on the side. But then - some people thinks cables are pretty and would think otherwise 
  
   
  Nice one )     |
                         \/
   
  Quote:


redbull said:


> Quote:
> 
> The amp looks dead beautiful!!  but what does it means? it doesn't sound good?
> 
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

Bias this!:
   

   
  Ultrasound Otello Stereo Amp $600,000. Only 1 made.


----------



## RedBull

^ OH MY!!!!  it's 90 kg $600,000 but can't drive Orthos?  I won't buy that


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:



redbull said:


>





   
   




  Those are some sad looking dudes.
   
  Quote: 





redbull said:


> Quote:


 
   
  Lookin' good.  I'm glad they skipped the Mcintosh green.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:  
   




  Those are some sad looking dudes.
   
  > Yeah, I think they dissapointed with the sound, and you see ... the rack is using cart roller so you can push around? I bet they don't believe in spikes.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





redbull said:


> Those are some sad looking dudes.
> 
> > Yeah, I think they dissapointed with the sound, and you see ... the rack is using cart roller so you can push around? I bet they don't believe in spikes.


 


  Sad because they know they will never be able to afford it.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> Sad because they know they will never be able to afford it.


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​ hell - I've almost posted all Manley amps ) ​  ​ http://www.manley.com/mausoleum.php​


----------



## RedBull




----------



## sphinxvc

Decware Zen Torii


----------



## ardilla

Leak Stereo 20


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## sphinxvc

What's this?  One half of the WA5LE?
  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


----------



## ardilla

It's the prettiest half of the WA5LE )


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 


  Who make this one?


----------



## vinyllp33

It is a high-end DIY project from a German audiophile.

Here is a link with detailed info and a lot of pictures.

I bet it sounds quite good!

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/151323-ceasar-ii-highend-tube-mono-block-project.html

Cheers


----------



## log0

The mighty Leben CS600. No full on tube nudity needed here, just a peak at their ominous glow and beautifully retro styled interface.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


vinyllp33 said:


> It is a high-end DIY project from a German audiophile.
> 
> Here is a link with detailed info and a lot of pictures.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for sharing that link.  That monoblock looks brilliant, like a work of art.  Just like his speakers.
   
  That aside, you know, nothing kills the aesthetic of a listening room like a TV at the center of it.  Second are cables.


----------



## BugleBoy

My Leben CS-300X


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





log0 said:


> The mighty Leben CS600. No full on tube nudity needed here, just a peak at their ominous glow and beautifully retro styled interface.


 

 Awwww, you mother****** (just kidding)


----------



## ardilla

Look - the worlds best sounding (?) home cinema ) I guess this guy is not a MAWK.....
   




  
  Quote: 





vinyllp33 said:


> It is a high-end DIY project from a German audiophile.
> 
> Here is a link with detailed info and a lot of pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 

 This reminds me of WWII war tank, pretty.
   


  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Look - the worlds best sounding (?) home cinema ) I guess this guy is not a MAWK.....


 

 Home theater?  Holy crap


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Here's mine......


----------



## ardilla

Slightly off topic - but I wonder why there are so many SMALL producers of tube amps? Doesn't "Advantages Of Large-Scale Production" apply in tube amp development and building?


----------



## Uncle Erik

There just isn't enough demand to create large producers of tube amps. This is still a niche product.


----------



## ardilla

Read text )


----------



## ardilla

Pathos





http://www.pathosacoustics.com/twineng.htm
   
   




http://www.pathosacoustics.com/logoseng.htm


----------



## ardilla

Kronzilla


----------



## utahusker

Good ol' Michigan craftmanship.  Craig Otsby built,  NOS Valve's ST45



amp.jpg by aspenhusker, on Flickr


----------



## winzzz




----------



## ardilla

bad links

  
  Quote: 





utahusker said:


> Good ol' Michigan craftmanship.  Craig Otsby built,  NOS Valve's ST45
> 
> 
> 
> amp.jpg by aspenhusker, on Flickr


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> bad links


 

1,4


----------



## DavidK35

I love the elegant simplicity of this one:
  
  Quote: 





oskari said:


> Ancient Audio Integra


 

 Have a look at some of these, not just Amps either:
   
   
  http://audiohalloffame.com/go/


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 


   


  Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 


   


  Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 


   


  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​
> 
> ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​
> 
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

@ ardilla, when making posts with so much text or lot's of pictures, please try to include the posts in in *one* post!!! Otherwise, to falsely inflates your post count and chokes up the thread with all of your posts, instead of one single post.

   

  Also, people with iPads or iPhones go nuts, trying to read so many different posts. Sorry if I got  lot of doubles. it was a lot of work. Keep at least one line between pics so they don't run all into each other./

   

  Thanks in advance.

   

  Nice pictures, BTW.




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Slightly off topic - but I wonder why there are so many SMALL producers of tube amps? Doesn't "Advantages Of Large-Scale Production" apply in tube amp development and building?


----------



## immtbiker

@ ardilla, when making posts with so much text or lot's of pictures, please try to include the posts in in *one* post!!! Otherwise, to falsely inflates your post count and chokes up the thread with all of your posts, instead of one single post.
   
  Also, people with iPads or iPhones go nuts, trying to read so many different posts. Sorry if I got  lot of doubles. it was a lot of work. Keep at least one line between pics so they don't run all into each other./
   
  Thanks in advance.
   
  Nice pictures, BTW.
   
   

 


 
 immtbiker 
 The first to organize an International Head-Fi Meet (2006)
 /custom/huddle/headfi/img/badges/badge_administrator.v1305918899.png
  
 *online*
 
 11,548 Posts. Joined 3/2002
 Location: "I can't hear you...I have my headphones on" Long Island, NY
 Select All Posts By This User
 

 



> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## immtbiker

[size=x-small][size=x-small]Quote:[/size] 





> [size=x-small][size=x-small]Originally Posted by *ardilla*
> 
> [/size][/size]
> 
> ...







  [size=x-small][size=x-small] [/size][/size]



  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Quote:[/size][/size] 





> [size=x-small][size=x-small]Originally Posted by *ardilla*
> 
> [/size][/size]
> 
> ...







  [size=x-small][size=x-small] [/size][/size]



  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Quote:[/size][/size] 





> [size=x-small][size=x-small]Originally Posted by *ardilla*
> 
> [/size][/size]
> 
> ...







  [size=x-small][size=x-small] [/size][/size]


 [size=x-small][size=x-small]**********************************
*Music is my recreational drug...I need a dose, everyday!** *

Feedback[/size][/size]


[/size]


   
 [size=x-small][size=x-small]ReplyQuote Multi[/size][/size]





 [size=x-small][size=x-small]«[/size][/size]


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


>


 

 Wow, almost to the point of controlling the Orpheus market.


----------



## Redcarmoose

It is stated as a show in 2007?
   
  Found the pic here
   
  http://explorationproj.com/id3.html


----------



## ardilla

Aren't you doing the same thing when reposting my posts in triplets?? ;-9
   
  I'll try to post all posts in one post with a line between each picture in the future if it makes the paddies happier.  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> @ ardilla, when making posts with so much text or lot's of pictures, please try to include the posts in in *one* post!!! Otherwise, to falsely inflates your post count and chokes up the thread with all of your posts, instead of one single post.
> 
> Also, people with iPads or iPhones go nuts, trying to read so many different posts. Sorry if I got  lot of doubles. it was a lot of work. Keep at least one line between pics so they don't run all into each other./
> 
> ...


----------



## ardilla

http://www.withoutstyle.com/2007/12/08/amp-it-up-to-11/#more-66
   
   
   
   




http://technabob.com/blog/2009/12/24/usb-blue-vacuum-tube-speaker/
   
   
   




http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227330


----------



## ardilla

wawac​ 

  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​


----------



## Redcarmoose

Wavac HE-833 Ver 1.3 220-240v50/60hz


----------



## immtbiker

@ ardilla. By placing all of your pictures in one thread, . Also, it "un-clutters a very busy thread. By putting a space between all of your pictures, it them individuality and stops the thread from becoming cluttered.
   
  See how the other members are doing it and you'll see what I mean. When we had a 50 post count minimum, members were answering in one word phrases so that they could get to 50 faster and then sell their stuff which is frowned upon, because we have the FS forums for free so that members could buy and sell their components without fear of losing a lot of money. We had a period of time that members were abusing that, just to use Head-Fi to buy and sell without contributing any real value to the forum Again, I'm not saying that you were doing that. But, putting all of your pictures in one thread, or multi quoting many people and then answering them, helped "un-clutter" the thread. Other forums (Audiogon, etc.) charge money to buy and sell their wares. We want our members to feel safe and the if they buy something, they know they can sell it a minimum loss.
  Thanks for your attention in this matter.


----------



## tme110

great thread.


----------



## sphinxvc

@ Redcarmoose, that's gorgeous.


----------



## ardilla

Atma-Sphere MA-1 MK III​  ​  ​  ​ 

 

  ​  ​  ​ 

 Luxman​  ​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## Redcarmoose

It went up for sale yesterday at Audiogon at a fraction of the cost of new.
  
  Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> @ Redcarmoose, that's gorgeous.


----------



## ardilla

and what does it cost new?
  
  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> It went up for sale yesterday at Audiogon at a fraction of the cost of new.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> and what does it cost new?


 

 x2, and are most of these manufacturer pictures?


----------



## immtbiker

This is a great thread! Those of us that can't afford the finer things that audio has to offer, can live vicariously through those who can.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Look - the worlds best sounding (?) home cinema ) I guess this guy is not a MAWK.....


 

  
  I'm sorry this is just silly.
   
  If I had this system I would just sell it and buy something else.


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?ampstube&1319290892&/Wavac-HE-833-Ver-1.3-220-240v5
   
   
   
  New 77K used 35K


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Atma-Sphere MA-1 MK III​  ​  ​  ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 One of the local second-hand audio dealers has a heap of those Luxkit amps for sale for around $1k each. I have no idea how good or bad they are (but knowing Luxman, probably pretty good) but I DO know my power bill probably wouldn't like them.


----------



## zippy2001

One of a kind Eddie Current amp, the Equilibrato, with a Tung Sol 12SN7 and a pair of Sophia PX4s


----------



## Tilpo

roker said:


> I'm sorry this is just silly.
> 
> If I had this system I would just sell it and buy something else.



True that. What's with those red horns anyway? Are they tweeters?


----------



## Anaxilus

I'll cast a vote for the Zen Torii.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Decware looks good indeed!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Avantgarde Duo Omega 29K
   
   
   
   
  http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?vdone&1208838432

  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> True that. What's with those red horns anyway? Are they tweeters?


 

  What is really strange is to find all my favorite dream gear on a page of Head-Fi! All at once!


----------



## ardilla

I agree. I would sell the TV right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





roker said:


> I'm sorry this is just silly.
> 
> If I had this system I would just sell it and buy something else.


 
   
   
  You have to read up on horns....  The horn is for increasing the sound from the driver which is inside the horn. .....  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horn_loudspeaker

   Quote: 





tilpo said:


> True that. What's with those red horns anyway? Are they tweeters?


----------



## DavidK35

I see that nobody noticed the link I gave before. Here is letters A & B for starters:
   
   
   
   
  Antiphon Conductor preamp                                                                                            Audiospace Reference 1 amp

   
  Alchemist Kraken amp                                                                           Antiphon Monolith amp

  Avtac Pasiphae preamp                                                                           Balabo BC1 MKII

   
  Bellici C3M amp                                                                                   Bow ZZ1 Integrated amp
   
   
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
  Burmeaster 808 MK V preamp


----------



## ardilla

Burmester don't do tubes, do they?​ Quote:​


davidk35 said:


> ............ Burmeaster 808 MK V preamp...........​


 
Anyway:​  ​ Ideal innovation ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ Decaware​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ Impamp​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ Sophia Electric​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ Audio Aero​  ​


----------



## Anthony1

Anybody have the name of the below amp?
 
Is it meant to be Decware and if so is there a link?  Thanks

Edit: found it..


 


> ​ ​ ​ ​Decaware​ ​ ​ ​
> 
> ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Anybody have the name of the below amp?
> 
> Is it meant to be Decware and if so is there a link?  Thanks
> 
> ...


 


  its the Taboo


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





zippy2001 said:


> One of a kind Eddie Current amp, the Equilibrato, with a Tung Sol 12SN7 and a pair of Sophia PX4s


 

 If you dont mind me asking, whats so special about the Equilibrato?


----------



## zippy2001

Quote: 





			
				cifani090 said:
			
		

> If you dont mind me asking, whats so special about the Equilibrato?


 

 The Eddie Current Equilibrato is a fantastic amp, created by designer Craig Uthus.  It shares a similar tube complement to the top of the line amps, the Balancing Act and Apex Pinnacle.
  Although it is not on the same level as those amps, it does share some of the same wonderful musical traits as the Balancing Act.
  Here is my review of the Equilibrato.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





zippy2001 said:


> The Eddie Current Equilibrato is a fantastic amp, created by designer Craig Uthus.  It shares a similar tube complement to the top of the line amps, the Balancing Act and Apex Pinnacle.
> Although it is not on the same level as those amps, it does share some of the same wonderful musical traits as the Balancing Act.
> Here is my review of the Equilibrato.


 

 Nice review! I have heard of the other Eddie line products, but never the Equilibrato amp.


----------



## ardilla

Marantz T1 Project
   




http://www.dutchaudioclassics.nl/Marantz_project_t1/
   
   
   
   




http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/233.html
   
   




  Cary 
   
   
   




  Rogue Audio Cronus Magnum


----------



## ardilla

fatman mothership




   
   
   
   
   
   
 Audio Note 005   
   




   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  baking pan tube amp


----------



## ardilla

more luxman​  ​ 


  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​


----------



## ardilla

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/trueharmonix/trio.html​


----------



## Redcarmoose

Best looking? Worst looking!


----------



## muad

I agree, stain the wooden base and change the knob to something more old school and then it's definitely a contender... and no Im not being sarcastic


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Best looking? Worst looking!


 

 I dunno but it makes me want a hamburger.


----------



## Redcarmoose

The gold knob is a last ditch effort to raise the look, but I want to see a thermostat stove dial with different temps. I want to know how it sounds at 250 degrees F. Really, I should not make fun of it as I could never make anything like that myself and I have respect for those who can. I just would have found a different case as cases are not that much money. I guess the person also likes the case for a conversation piece. That's what is going on even now, right!


----------



## Redcarmoose

You know it is amazing what people find as attractive. They say that ladies are like cars. Some are so fast that the man feels like if he falls in love he may crash and get killed by the love. Then he ends up choosing a Volvo. Safe and a little ugly.
  
  Quote: 





muad said:


> I agree, stain the wooden base and change the knob to something more old school and then it's definitely a contender... and no Im not being sarcastic


----------



## muad

Lmao, well ive never been into hot chicks... i like em cute! and I like my amps to look old school, like made of wood and those old plastic knobs from ww2 electronics... I cannot stand bling. TBH I find most of the amps posted on here more than a little gaudy... to show my taste this is what I consider a great looking amp!
   

   
   
  Quote: 





> You know it is amazing what people find as attractive. They say that ladies are like cars. Some are so fast that the man feels like if he falls in love he may crash and get killed by the love. Then he ends up choosing a Volvo. Safe and a little ugly.


----------



## Anaxilus

Wow, they don't make those 'Cool Dampers' for 6SN7s?  That's a sizable market that I happen to be in.


----------



## ardilla

It's a baking pan amplifier, it is quite food related  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I dunno but it makes me want a hamburger.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





muad said:


> Lmao, well ive never been into hot chicks... i like em cute! and I like my amps to look old school, like made of wood and those old plastic knobs from ww2 electronics... I cannot stand bling. TBH I find most of the amps posted on here more than a little gaudy... to show my taste this is what I consider a great looking amp!


 

 Wow, i love that. Is that your's?


----------



## Myxomatosis

Gotta go with the Woo Amps! Built like a WWII german tank and beautiful like an italian sport car V10!

WES





WA5





WA22






Even their mid-range amps are things of beauty!

WA6





WA3


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Wow, they don't make those 'Cool Dampers' for 6SN7s?  That's a sizable market that I happen to be in.


 

 Yes, Herbie's does. I have them on all of my 6SN7's:
   
  http://herbiesaudiolab.net/haloiii.htm


----------



## muad

no, I wish!
   
  Quote: 





> Wow, i love that. Is that your's?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





muad said:


> no, I wish!


 

 Who's is it?


----------



## DavidK35

I think my Indeed is not too shabby with 3" of oak added:


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Who's is it?


 


  That would be HF9 highly tweaked Bottlehead Crack OTL.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> That would be HF9 highly tweaked Bottlehead Crack OTL.


 

 What do thembad boys run? What would the cost be for the whole thing?


----------



## RingingEars

The basic kit starts at $219.00 and skies the limit on upgrades.


----------



## 5aces

Tubes in Good Company,all that matters.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





5aces said:


> Tubes in Good Company,all that matters.


 

 Who makes that tube? That thing is like 3 feet long


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


ardilla said:


> baking pan tube amp


 

 I'm sure it sounds tasty.
   
   
  Quote: 





davidk35 said:


> I think my Indeed is not too shabby with 3" of oak added:


 

 Really love the thick wood.
   
  Quote: 





5aces said:


> Tubes in Good Company,all that matters.


 


 I chose the girl, if you ask me


----------



## Uncle Erik

I like the baking pan idea! There isn't enough creativity in casework - a lot of things can be adapted nicely.


----------



## pabbi1

This has been my opinion for about 35 years now - and nothing to date has changed my mind. Last published price (1969) was $288. I heard one again yesterday, and it just reaffirmed my opinion.


----------



## ardilla

Predecessor of MacIntosh 275?

  
  Quote: 





pabbi1 said:


> This has been my opinion for about 35 years now - and nothing to date has changed my mind. Last published price (1969) was $288. I heard one again yesterday, and it just reaffirmed my opinion.


----------



## pabbi1

The MC275 was a sibling (produced at the same time), but has been reintroduced (they call it the Count Dracula, as it keeps rising from the dead). The difference was they were 'fair traded' at $444, quite a step up from the MC240 in price. So, there are new versions of the MC275, and only old versions of the MC240.
   
  The style is the same, so I wouldn't quibble about which is the better looking - only that I am searching, in earnest, for a MC240, but would settle for a MC275.


----------



## gurus

One of a kind. Pete Millett's SRPP Amp created by Erix to match the AKG K1000 visually. At the least its got the best innards!


----------



## ardilla

^nice​  ​  ​  ​  ​ ELECTRON LUV​  ​  ​  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 




,​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ something else​


----------



## ardilla

The beauty of DIY )
   




   
   
  more here http://www.oswaldsmillaudio.com/2004.html


----------



## ardilla

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/trueharmonix/trio.html


----------



## OzarkTom

New York Audio Labs OTL-1, 250 pounds worth of mono tube amps. OTL amps are the best sounding, they might not look as nice.
   
F


----------



## OzarkTom

Here is an OTL I would like to find for pushing my headphones, a Siegfried 300B ZOTL amp designed by David Berning. The circuitry is so unique, no other company dares to copy it. This will sound better than any with transformers by a large margin.


----------



## ardilla

Loth X JI300​  ​  ​  ​ 

 http://averd.com/board/bbs/board.php?bo_table=product04&wr_id=1​


----------



## OzarkTom

Darn, one of these was just posted today on Audiogon for $4900. Wish I had the extra bucks.
   
  http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?ampstube&1320346430&/David-Berning-Co.-Siegfried-30
  
  Quote: 





ozarktom said:


> Here is an OTL I would like to find for pushing my headphones, a Siegfried 300B ZOTL amp designed by David Berning. The circuitry is so unique, no other company dares to copy it. This will sound better than any with transformers by a large margin.


----------



## aroldan




----------



## ardilla

​ 

 Tektron​  ​  ​ 

 <Almarro>​ nice page btw: http://pinterest.com/agga/technology/​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

 http://komkris2000.webs.com/mygear.htm​


----------



## ardilla

Trafomatic Aries​ 

  ​  ​ 

 Kaivalya Mono blocks​


----------



## DavidK35

C & D:
   
                    Cadence Canasy Amp                                                 Cary SLP05 Preamp

   
   
   
   
   
  Conrad Johnson Act 2 Preamp                                                      Dared SL 2000 Preamp
   
        
   
   
   
   
  Dared DV845 Amp                                                                            Dodd Audio Amp


----------



## DavidK35

E to K:
   
   Electronluv  75TL                                                                            Grant A534 Integrated
   
        
   
   
   
   Kora 100 Amp                                                                                 KTR Lab Evolution 845 Amp


----------



## arnesto

I like the way this one looks.
   
  Very simple.


----------



## Anaxilus

Ugh.  WWII german tanks had great armor and firepower but totally unreliable.  Intricately designed and overly complicated pieces of crap.  The only Italian V10 is a German Audi sourced Gallardo.  Italians are known for V12s and V8s.  
   
  Anyway, I think you were trying to compliment Woo so we get the picture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





myxomatosis said:


> Gotta go with the Woo Amps! Built like a WWII german tank and beautiful like an italian sport car V10!


----------



## ardilla

http://www.heathkit-museum.com/ham/hvmmt-1.shtml
   
   
   
   




http://www.grantfidelity.com/site/A-34+EL-34+Tube+Amplifier


----------



## cheaphifi

Project Sunrise Tube headphones amp 

 This is not a Bravo, Muse or Indeed standard thingies
   
  This little hybrid amp can power easily even AKG K1000, K340 or Hifiman HE-6
   
  And with a vintage 6N23P tube, the sound is excellent (far better than my Audio-GD C-2)


----------



## ardilla




----------



## dyl1dyl

^^LOL


----------



## RingingEars

^^^NICE!!! That would make a great avatar.


----------



## RedBull

I wonder what's that Start key for, since it already has the Power on off button, hmm.


----------



## ardilla

check out the fan


----------



## RedBull

Got it, that would have been to start the fan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Check out that HUGE silver caps ....


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Who makes that tube? That thing is like 3 feet long


 

 You'd probably get more hours out of the tubes?


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

 music infinity​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

 jemen​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​


----------



## immtbiker

Even though it's a CD player, Shanling makes some beautiful tubed products:
   

   
  I had this Original Leonardo for a while, and they took it back for along time to make improvements. I never did get it back. It's been 4 years:


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I had this Original Leonardo for a while, and they took it back for along time to make improvements. I never did get it back. It's been 4 years:


 

 What! Did they refund you?


----------



## OzarkTom

Audes NS-10 amp.


----------



## OzarkTom

Another Audes tube amp


----------



## ardilla

guitar amp​ 

  ​ cute amp​ 

  ​  ​  ​ Lamm ml3​ 




'''​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

 http://www.xtremeplace.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=87774.0​


----------



## cifani090

Seeing those meters, i just had to start "Best Looking Meter's"!


----------



## RJ Hythloday

beautiful tube pron, keep 'em coming!


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





davidk35 said:


> E to K:
> 
> Electronluv  75TL                                                                            Grant A534 Integrated
> 
> ...


 


   

 Steampunk amp. Cool.
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> http://www.heathkit-museum.com/ham/hvmmt-1.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I had one of these for a couple months last winter. It's a pretty nice amp for the price.


----------



## Dogmatrix

332S


----------



## ardilla

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/airtight/airtight.html​


----------



## ardilla

​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 




     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ <
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 Yamamoto A-08S​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

​  ​


----------



## ardilla

WES bird's view​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

 *Zana*​  ​  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 *Sphynx*​  ​   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 *m304TL*​


----------



## Minh3184




----------



## ardilla

​  ​    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## BugleBoy

My Leben CS-300X in full glow


----------



## ardilla

WAVAC MD-300B​


----------



## Skylab

Bugle boy that's a great shot of the Leben!


----------



## BugleBoy

skylab said:


> Bugle boy that's a great shot of the Leben!




Had the lid open and the lights switched off last night...just couldn't resist taking some long exposure shots


----------



## sarals

ardilla said:


> WAVAC MD-300B​




Ohhh, that is a PRETTY thing! That belongs on my dresser, next to my jewelry box...


----------



## OzarkTom

Audio Power Labs-$175,000


----------



## ardilla

Leben CS 200 Monoblock 25W


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ozarktom said:


> Audio Power Labs-$175,000


 

 Kinda industrial looking


----------



## sphinxvc

Yes, that looks like a dual-blender of sorts.


----------



## wind016

ozarktom said:


> Audio Power Labs-$175,000




Looks like it should be filled with Ninja Turtles green goo.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





wind016 said:


> Looks like it should be filled with Ninja Turtles green goo.


----------



## ssoaos

I think the LD MK III is a unique one.


----------



## Youngblood

I also like the look of the Little Dot mk III.


----------



## Tilpo

youngblood said:


> I also like the look of the Little Dot mk III.



I like the one of the MK IV better.


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

​  ​  ​


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​


 

 Ive always wanted to date a DNA, the color was always turning me on...


----------



## ssoaos

Beside the LD MK III, I also like the Figaro 336C, particularly the chrome top plate treatment.


----------



## ack-fin

Well, for something completely different....(though these aren't headphone amps)
   
   
  1. Trafomatic Kaivalya and Aries -  http://www.trafomaticaudio.com/aries.php / http://www.trafomaticaudio.com/kaivalya.php?k=y
  2. Anything by Viva Audio - http://www.vivaaudio.com/products.htm


----------



## ardilla

^this thread isn't restricted to hp-amps, so just keep posting.
   
  Viva had some personality. What a cleavage...


----------



## ack-fin

Yeah, I really thought they both have that Mac look.


----------



## Youngblood

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> What a cleavage...


 

  
  LMAO!


----------



## OzarkTom

Lampizator 300B tube DAC


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ 

  ​  ​ 

 SOURCE​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 




    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

 http://www.papamstudios.com/x008.html​


----------



## Big can man

I just went through every page. Some amazing different amplifiers with a lot of artistic effort put into each one!


----------



## ardilla

the new woo.....


----------



## Lord Soth




----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

I very much enjoyed listening to this timeless design a few weeks ago....


----------



## wind016

Quote: 





lord soth said:


>


 

 How about an R2D2 guitar amp?


----------



## ardilla

kondo​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​ 




  ​  ​  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 mactone​


----------



## ardilla

http://www.stereophile.com/tubepoweramps/597sonic/​


----------



## DetroitVinylRob




----------



## wind016

Quote: 





detroitvinylrob said:


>


 
   
  Someone in middle school had a science experiment like this before. People looking at it would ask, "What does it do?" Little do they know that it had already done its job.

 Welcome to head-fi!


----------



## ardilla

courtsey of headphoneaddict


----------



## ardilla

​ 

  ​ http://www.borderpatrol.net/​  ​


----------



## pigmode

In the eye of the beholder? I'll let the peanut gallery judge.


----------



## ardilla

^ I like ​  ​  ​ her's an odd one​ 


  ​  ​  ​ an a really nice one ​ 

  ​ 

 eastern electric​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ and a woodie​ 

  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 

  ​  ​ 

 http://fleawatt.blogspot.com/2009_11_01_archive.html​


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ^ I like ​  ​  ​


 
   
   
   
  Letting that one go was one of my biggest audio fubars. Build quality was hq.


----------



## tme110

http://wesbenderstudionyc.com/2.jpg


----------



## tme110

and they may look plain when compared to some of these but even though I'm not normally a retro fan one of my favorite looking tube amps ever (and fav sounding) is the MAD+ HD.
   

   
  or its big brother, the super:


----------



## tme110

but I also absolutely love the Eddie Current line:


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​ ​  ​ GRAAF​


----------



## rudi0504

The Best looking Tube Amp in my opinon is Pre Amp T + A P 10.2 and Integrated  Amp T + A V 10.2
   
  Please see T + A Website below :
   
T+A HOME


----------



## ardilla

^ these?​  ​ 

 

  ​ I think you should have included the mono-block )​  ​


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you Ardilla , i try to upload the Photos can not .thats why gave only the Link from T + A 
   
  I just bought the Pre Amp from T + A P 10.2 
   
  Looking and S Q very good , the best Head Amp i ever heard


----------



## rudi0504

Dear Ardilla please help me to upload one of the Best looking and the most expensive Tube Amp from Wavac Japan 
   
Single-ended Directly Heated Triode Power Amplifiers
   
  Thank you


----------



## jc9394

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​


----------



## ardilla

Congratulations! I assume you have other things attatched to it? Power amp, speakers etc?
  
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Ardilla , i try to upload the Photos can not .thats why gave only the Link from T + A
> 
> I just bought the Pre Amp from T + A P 10.2
> 
> Looking and S Q very good , the best Head Amp i ever heard


----------



## ardilla

​


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​


 


  put a light to it and your music will be on fire!


----------



## tme110

an obvious candidate for the most original looking tube amp thread


----------



## ardilla

open air tubes


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​


 
   
  This looks like a Pelican case with tubes from the army. Very cool!
  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> open air tubes


 

 Reminds me of a mirror sides vacuum tube amp.


----------



## ardilla

something less controversial in terms of "best" looking..​  ​ 

  ​  ​ ​


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> ​  ​
> 
> ​  ​
> 
> ​


 

 Thank you JC for your help posting the picture from wavac tube amp


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Congratulations! I assume you have other things attatched to it? Power amp, speakers etc?


 

 Thank you , this pre amp from T + A brand Germany is not so popular in USA 
   
  This is all rounder head amp , I use now only as head amp to drive my hd 800 , T 1 
   
  And LCD 2 rev 2 .
   
  In the future I plan to buy the stereo power amp the latest product from T + A  , will
   
  Be launch early 2012 and Monitor Audio Platinum serie
   
  Sound character ; can drive LCD 2 rev 2 to full body SQ , 
   
  This is one of the best pre amp I ever heard


----------



## ardilla

what about speakers? I really like the looks of some of the T+A speakers ) I had my eye on the smaller Criterion floorstander a couple of years ago





  or perhaps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> .........In the future I plan to buy the stereo power amp the latest product from T + A  ..........


 

   
  Wavac...
   

  


rudi0504 said:


> Thank you JC for your help posting the picture from wavac tube amp


----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## ardilla




----------



## jtaylor991

Most o these look awesome to me. I love the look of my Darkvoice 337, I'll post pics when I get a DSLR sometime before the end of this year because I have a class that calls or one next semester on Jan 3rd


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​


----------



## WarriorAnt

Trafomatic Audio Vilobha monos​


----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## WarriorAnt

Sonus Veritas​​


----------



## WarriorAnt

The Audio Power Labs 833TNT    $175,000 per pair


----------



## dBel84

I am sure someone has posted electron luv before but in case not  ......
   

   
   
  ..dB


----------



## john57

some of electron luv products are cheaper than the Woo audio mono blocks!


----------



## cifani090




----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





dbel84 said:


> I am sure someone has posted electron luv before but in case not  ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Make mine a double expresso please.


----------



## WarriorAnt

BATTLE OF THE EXPRESSO MACHINES


----------



## jtaylor991

For espresso machines, the left one wins hands down IMO lol
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> BATTLE OF THE EXPRESSO MACHINES


----------



## ardilla

^ the woo reminds me more of something like this


----------



## thenorwegian

Love the look of the italian Absoluta amps..


----------



## ardilla

VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERY italian...


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> For espresso machines, the left one wins hands down IMO lol


 
  For the price of those amps it had better make me coffee as well!


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​


 

 These would probably take the cake for most tubes, unless someone went really crazy.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





thenorwegian said:


> Love the look of the italian Absoluta amps..


 

 Talk about a find Italian car! What about a fine Italian amplifier!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





thenorwegian said:


> Love the look of the italian Absoluta amps..


 

 I wonder if you can use the warm tubes to use this amp as a toaster? Kinda looks like one to me.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> The Audio Power Labs 833TNT    $175,000 per pair


 


  omg that looks soo cool!#@!#


----------



## tme110

and realistically priced to boot!
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> omg that looks soo cool!#@!#


----------



## gurus




----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





gurus said:


>


 


  wow i like the sideways tubes!


----------



## gurus

And can you believe it , it's a DIY!
   
  Another one!


----------



## ardilla

^ Nice


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





gurus said:


> And can you believe it , it's a DIY!
> 
> Another one!


 


   
  very nice


----------



## Draygonn

http://www.stereophile.com/content/listening-109


----------



## WarriorAnt

Weston Acoustics Time Machine 300B


----------



## ardilla

Very lightbulbish valves indeed
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Weston Acoustics Tome Machine 300B


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ Carver Silver Seven​


----------



## cifani090

What a waste of tubes


----------



## ardilla

haha - and it's a MONO-block
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What a waste of tubes


----------



## warchild

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> haha - and it's a MONO-block


 


  Bob Carver was a mad genius.
  I doubt if he thought anything in there was a waste.


----------



## 2MnyToys

Quote: 





warchild said:


> Bob Carver was a mad genius.
> I doubt if he thought anything in there was a waste.


 

 Bob's back and the Silver Seven is going to be back in production:  http://www.bobcarver.com/


----------



## john57

Quote: 





2mnytoys said:


> Bob's back and the Silver Seven is going to be back in production:  http://www.bobcarver.com/


 


  I do not see that the Silver Seven is in production but his Cherry 1800 looks nice but at $7400 it is crazy!


----------



## ardilla

Great!


----------



## ardilla




----------



## cifani090

Now THAT's what im talking about!


----------



## 2MnyToys

Quote: 





john57 said:


> I do not see that the Silver Seven is in production but his Cherry 1800 looks nice but at $7400 it is crazy!


 

  
  Scan from the Feb. 2012 issue of Stereophile.  Looks like he's got some interesting stuff planned.  Hope he can deliver.


----------



## hodgjy

That is gorgeous.  Me want.
  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Anybody see the latest article on *Headfonia*?
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-minute-45-amplifier-by-sac-thailand/
   
  A custom headphone amp from SAC Thailand...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​  ​ Carver Silver Seven​


 

  
  omg that is so cool!!!
   
  theres like 50 million tubes on it!!
   
  i wonder how hot it gets though.


----------



## Tilpo

dubstep girl said:


> omg that is so cool!!!
> 
> theres like 50 million tubes on it!!
> 
> i wonder how hot it gets though.




Three birds with one stone: hi-end amplification, central heating and lighting!


----------



## john57

How much idle amps does this amplifier pull from the wall?  You need four chassis for a stereo pair.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I wonder how much/how hard is it to get 20 matched tubes....


----------



## shaunybaby

don,t know if this one has been shown before but its soooooo pritty!

  click to enlarge!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote:


buttuglyjeff said:


> I wonder how much/how hard is it to get 20 matched tubes....


 

 depends on what kind of tubes they are, it can get expensive


----------



## Tilpo

buttuglyjeff said:


> I wonder how much/how hard is it to get 20 matched tubes....



If they produce a decent amount of units the matching fees aren't that bad.
As a DIY'er though it would cost a fortune.


----------



## hodgjy

Have you seen the Atma-Sphere amps?  Those things an insane amount of tubes.
  
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> omg that is so cool!!!
> 
> theres like 50 million tubes on it!!
> 
> i wonder how hot it gets though.


----------



## john57

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Have you seen the Atma-Sphere amps?  Those things an insane amount of tubes.


 


 Yes the MA-3 takes the cake.


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://pitchperfectaudio.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/abcdefghijk-lm-n-oh-yeah/


----------



## Draygonn

john57 said:


> Yes the MA-3 takes the cake.




500 watts. OMG


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Anybody see the latest article on *Headfonia*?
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-minute-45-amplifier-by-sac-thailand/
> 
> A custom headphone amp from SAC Thailand...


----------



## hodgjy

And good thing it's voiced using stock Svetlana 6H13 tubes, which are cheap and plentiful.
   
  But, can you imagine the horror of trying to find a microphonic tube?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


> 500 watts. OMG


----------



## john57

I would need to get a custom table with six legs made for the Atma-Sphere MA-3 since for a stereo pair it is going to weight about 464 Lbs.


----------



## cifani090

@ardilla, your setup seems soo perfect right about now.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


>


 
   
   
  a crappier version of the WA2?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 


  So, you like?  Or did you review it here yet?


----------



## ardilla

Sorry to dissapoint you. I stole that picture from Audez'e's facebook-pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> So, you like?  Or did you review it here yet?


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you. I stole that picture from Audez'e's facebook-pages


 


   
  I picture of your Cary SLI-80 would fit right in here.


----------



## ardilla

http://www.head-fi.org/t/417493/best-looking-tube-amp/285#post_7562273  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





lextek said:


> I picture of your Cary SLI-80 would fit right in here.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> a crappier version of the WA2?


 

 Or a better built version...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

doesn't look as good in the pic.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> doesn't look as good in the pic.


 


  True. The Woo's are seductive.


----------



## hodgjy

So, they wooed you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> True. The Woo's are seductive.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> So, they wooed you?


 


  Almost, but the LCD-3 killed headphones for me and with that all the amps too.


----------



## ardilla

What do you mean?
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Almost, but the LCD-3 killed headphones for me and with that all the amps too.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Pathos InpolRemix Integrated Amplifier


----------



## hodgjy

Absolutely stunning.
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Pathos InpolRemix Integrated Amplifier


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Pathos InpolRemix Integrated Amplifier


 


  interesting...


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


warriorant said:


>


 
   
  Looks awesome!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Pathos InpolRemix Integrated Amplifier


 

 I love it... but $7000 is a little too rich for my blood.


----------



## WarriorAnt

$7K is a bargain these days...


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


warriorant said:


> $7K is a bargain these days...


 

 Haha...good one. Cifani is a student from what I've heard, and im in college. You guys are lucky to be in a position capable of spending so much money. It will take a long amount of time for me work for enough money to _justify_ buying the Spiral Ear customs that I want. Which is coming after the Yulong D100 that I actually need for my phones. But that is life


----------



## hodgjy

I hear ya, and I'm a working man.  Right now, I can't justifying paying for a piece of audio equipment that costs more than my monthly rent.
  
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> Haha...good one. Cifani is a student from what I've heard, and im in college. You guys are lucky to be in a position capable of spending so much money. It will take a long amount of time for me work for enough money to _justify_ buying the Spiral Ear customs that I want. Which is coming after the Yulong D100 that I actually need for my phones. But that is life


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> Haha...good one. Cifani is a student from what I've heard, and im in college. You guys are lucky to be in a position capable of spending so much money. It will take a long amount of time for me work for enough money to _justify_ buying the Spiral Ear customs that I want. Which is coming after the Yulong D100 that I actually need for my phones. But that is life


 


  $7K too much? How about a pair of DARED VP-20 Mono Blocks?  $650 new.


----------



## mtkversion

Does anyone have the name of the company who makes their tube amps look like they're housed in a 1940s style radio?
   
  They are in a darker colored housing and the tubes shine through little windows.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> $7K too much? How about a pair of DARED VP-20 Mono Blocks?  $650 new.


 
   
  poor man's WA5


----------



## WarriorAnt

They use 4 6L6's, 2 12AU7's, 2 12AX7's.   That's the power supply in the middle.  I'm listening to them right now. A friend sent them to me along with the DARED SL2000A Pre amp.  It also has a remote volume control.
   
 
   
  These are Mini amps as seen in this net photo I found.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> $7K too much? How about a pair of DARED VP-20 Mono Blocks?  $650 new.


 

 Now your just making me go shopping now


----------



## jbusuego




----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


warriorant said:


> $7K too much? How about a pair of DARED VP-20 Mono Blocks?  $650 new.


 

 They look nice. After I get my D100 I'm going to want one more amp to change up the sound a little. I'll put this on my list. The A100 looks nice on top of the D100 with it's meters and all but I'd rather get a different sounding amp altogether than an upgrade reference SS amp over the one in the D100.


----------



## leng jai

Sexiest thread on Headfi - heres my contribution:


----------



## Dubstep Girl

hows your WA2 treating ya?


----------



## ardilla

I think the WA2 is worth the money by looks alone. That it actually makes sound is a bonus. 
  Quote: 





leng jai said:


> Sexiest thread on Headfi - heres my contribution:


----------



## WarriorAnt

Not sure if this one was posted yet...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Not sure if this one was posted yet...


 

 oooh very nice how many tubes is that?


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.ekcoaudio.com/Productdetail.html#


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> oooh very nice how many tubes is that?


 


  http://www.dalbyaudiodesign.co.uk/products/d7-ultimate-preamplifier.html
   
  That's a pre amp.  thought it was an amp!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> http://www.dalbyaudiodesign.co.uk/products/d7-ultimate-preamplifier.html
> 
> That's a pre amp.  thought it was an amp!


 

 +1


----------



## WarriorAnt

[td]CAD 211 Founder's Edition 
​[/td]​   
   
  http://www.caryaudio.com/products/classic/CAD211FE.html


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


>


 


  now that looks awesome!!


----------



## WarriorAnt

[td]CAD 805 AE 

   

   
​[/td]​   
  http://www.caryaudio.com/products/classic/CAD805AE.html


----------



## WarriorAnt

[td]Cary SLI 80
​[/td]​  http://www.caryaudio.com/products/classic/SLI80.html


----------



## WarriorAnt

Cary CAD 120S MKII 
   
  http://www.caryaudio.com/products/classic/CAD120SMKII.html


----------



## WarriorAnt

The Cary stuff has me drooling!!!
   
 
   
   


[td]SLP 05 
pure balanced preamplifier 

   

http://www.caryaudio.com/products/classic/SLP05.html
​[/td]​


----------



## WarriorAnt

[td]SLP 98 
preamplifier with phono stage (SLP 98L & SLP 98P)

   

http://www.caryaudio.com/products/classic/photo/SLP98.html
​[/td]​


----------



## WarriorAnt

Not an amp but an accessory I haven't seen before.
   
   
   
  http://www.caryaudio.com/products/accessories/MA300.html


----------



## john57

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Not an amp but an accessory I haven't seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caryaudio.com/products/accessories/MA300.html


 


 it is a option that you can use instead of the digital meter that you may have at home. On those amps that have the manual bias adjustment you get the 1/4 cable for your meter. The analog meter option is faster to use.


----------



## liamstrain

I'm sure the 275 has been posted before, but I like it so much, I need it again.


----------



## ardilla

Now that's a beauty!!!
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> [td]Cary SLI 80
> ​[/td]​  http://www.caryaudio.com/products/classic/SLI80.html


----------



## john57

What is interesting to the above Cary SLI 80 web page is a link called Building the SLI 80 and you can see how they built the amp. The same person has been building them for over 10 years.


----------



## ardilla

I feel really close to Nadine now. I'll think of her every time I flip the switch - thanks for telling 
   
"Nadine is in the process of wiring the chassis and "stuffing" it with parts. Her meticulous attention to detail is required to be sure that all components are installed and soldered correctly. That's easy for her... she has been building SLI 80s since they were introduced 10 years ago." 
   
 
   
  Quote: 





john57 said:


> What is interesting to the above Cary SLI 80 web page is a link called Building the SLI 80 and you can see how they built the amp. The same person has been building them for over 10 years.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> I feel really close to Nadine now. I'll think of her every time I flip the switch - thanks for telling
> 
> "Nadine is in the process of wiring the chassis and "stuffing" it with parts. Her meticulous attention to detail is required to be sure that all components are installed and soldered correctly. That's easy for her... she has been building SLI 80s since they were introduced 10 years ago."
 

 Very very cool...


----------



## ardilla

I think it is very cute that she has a picture of her cat on the desk...
  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> I feel really close to Nadine now. I'll think of her every time I flip the switch - thanks for telling
> 
> "Nadine is in the process of wiring the chassis and "stuffing" it with parts. Her meticulous attention to detail is required to be sure that all components are installed and soldered correctly. That's easy for her... she has been building SLI 80s since they were introduced 10 years ago."


----------



## WarriorAnt

This is from the site I found the image:   

  

 
  Tube Technology is a new name for me. The race car engine-like “Synergy Carbon” amplifier is 100% hand build in the U.K. The Synergy is a single-chassis dual mono preamp, power amp, and remote control system. It is available in two formats:

 Synergy PPS – single chassis remote control Pre-Power system (Integrated amp)
Synergy DMA- single chassis Dual Mono Power Amp

 The circuit is based on a push-pull ultra-linear design, with six EL34 tubes per channel pumping out 150W into 8 ohms. The unit is priced at $ 18,000.


----------



## WarriorAnt

*VAC Statement 450*
*monoblock*
*power amplifier*

 450 watts RMS mono  balanced & SE
   
   

*VAC Phi 300.1a*
*stereo/monoblock*
*power amplifier*
 300 watts RMS mono
 150 wpc RMS dual mono.  balanced and SE
   
   

  VAC Phi 200 Stereo Amplifier


----------



## WarriorAnt

I posted this back on page 37 but I found better images of it with more angles.
   
  Allnic T-2000 tube integrated amplifier    $8,900


----------



## WarriorAnt

Margules Audio u280-sc tube power amplifier  The U280sc retails for $3,800.


----------



## ardilla

Nice!

  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Margules Audio u280-sc tube power amplifier  The U280sc retails for $3,800.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Spinning the LPs was a Brinkmann Bardo turntable ($7990) with the optional glass platter and Brinkmann’s record clamp ($1500 for both) along with the Bardo power-supply upgrade ($1500), Brinkmann’s  9.6 tonearm ($4000) and an EMT Ti cartridge ($4300). The turntable rested on a Harmonic Resolution Systems M3X isolation platform ($1895-$2595 depending on size). Providing preamplification for the analog front-end was the new Brinkmann Edison phono stage ($12,990). There was no line stage as such. The Audio Aero La Fontaine music center ($25,000) is not only a superb and versatile digital source, it also contains a tube line stage and can serve as the center of a multi-source audio system.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Spinning the LPs was a Brinkmann Bardo turntable ($7990) with the optional glass platter and Brinkmann’s record clamp ($1500 for both) along with the Bardo power-supply upgrade ($1500), Brinkmann’s  9.6 tonearm ($4000) and an EMT Ti cartridge ($4300). The turntable rested on a Harmonic Resolution Systems M3X isolation platform ($1895-$2595 depending on size). Providing preamplification for the analog front-end was the new Brinkmann Edison phono stage ($12,990). There was no line stage as such. The Audio Aero La Fontaine music center ($25,000) is not only a superb and versatile digital source, it also contains a tube line stage and can serve as the center of a multi-source audio system.


 

 OMG! 3 Herman Miller Lounge Chairs at an average of $2500 a piece


----------



## The Slow Down

Mind temporarily blown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I do believe I see an integrated sprinkler system in there.... all of these elements together equate to money on top of money on top of money.
   
  This reminds me of recessed edge track lighting - which I've always liked. It's much easier to do from scratch though, versus after a house is built already.
   
  Maybe it's the perspective on the lens but the room looks a bit long if it's only being used as a two channel listening room.
   
  Regardless, absolutely beautiful. Even the rug gives a feeling of vast spaciousness. No drugs required with this setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Spinning the LPs was a Brinkmann Bardo turntable ($7990) with the optional glass platter and Brinkmann’s record clamp ($1500 for both) along with the Bardo power-supply upgrade ($1500), Brinkmann’s  9.6 tonearm ($4000) and an EMT Ti cartridge ($4300). The turntable rested on a Harmonic Resolution Systems M3X isolation platform ($1895-$2595 depending on size). Providing preamplification for the analog front-end was the new Brinkmann Edison phono stage ($12,990). There was no line stage as such. The Audio Aero La Fontaine music center ($25,000) is not only a superb and versatile digital source, it also contains a tube line stage and can serve as the center of a multi-source audio system.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Yes, the look of the edge distortion makes it seem that a lens under 35mm was used. The use of extreme wide angle makes rooms look bigger than they really are.


----------



## liamstrain

By the foreshortening, I'd say it was at least something in the neighborhood of a 17mm on a fullframe camera (or equivalent).


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Yes, the look of the edge distortion makes it seem that a lens under 35mm was used. The use of extreme wide angle makes rooms look bigger than they really are.


 

 Is that your listening room?


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.theaudiobeat.com/blog/analog_audio.htm
   
   
   
   
  If it was my system I would post it in show us your head-fi station.
   
   
  I did see an original of one of those chairs out side left for donation in front of a thrift store, My Wife was totally against old  stuff at the time. I knew it was worth money but if It was worth that much I would have over rode her opinion.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Stereo Knight M 75


----------



## WarriorAnt

Stereo Knight 40


----------



## ardilla

VTL...
        
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Stereo Knight 40


----------



## ardilla

Heard these last week. Ohhhh....... )


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Heard these last week. Ohhhh....... )


 
  I prefer amps like this were the tubes are open and not boxed in.  Seems unnatural to place them inside the housing and then cover them up.


----------



## ardilla

X2 - except it makes me nervous when the little man is playing soccer indoors
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> I prefer amps like this were the tubes are open and not boxed in.  Seems unnatural to place them inside the housing and then cover them up.


----------



## Draygonn

warriorant said:


>




looks like the tubes are putting on a play


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.iconaudio.com/  Well it seems every tube amp I see I love.  I guess thats why I've been posting so many of them.  
   
   
  ST60MkIII


----------



## liamstrain

$850 for the HP8 transformer coupled tube headphone amp. That's only a tich above the Woo 6 (and less than the 6SE)... interesting.


----------



## ardilla

Keep up the good work!
   





  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Well it seems every tube amp I see I love.  I guess thats why I've been posting so many of them.


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.voxativ.com/eng/
   
  
  Voxativ The 808 Integrated Amp
   
   
  
  Voxativ  The 845 Mono Amplifier


----------



## ardilla

This one freaks me out a bit. 
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> http://www.voxativ.com/eng/
> 
> 
> Voxativ The 808 Integrated Amp


----------



## tme110

It is pretty ugly.


----------



## john57

Looks like a mad face.


----------



## KTpG

There are tons of tube amp pictures in the DIYAudio forum tube amp gallery.  Some pretty, some ugly, some, ah, interesting.  Link:
   
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/71300-photo-gallery.html


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 


  what brand is this from?


----------



## ardilla

MOD 101 Guitar Amplifier...
http://www.electricalfun.com/workbenchfun/tube_amp.aspx
  
  Quote: 





customcoco said:


> what brand is this from?


----------



## customcoco

Here I come : the Audio Consulting Mita


----------



## WarriorAnt

Damn ugly if you ask me but I jut had to post it anyway.  Audio Research Reference 750


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

If we're including instrument amps, here's my favorite...
   

   
  The Ampeg Heritage B-15 Bass Amp.  I couldn't afford the $4000 price tag, so I ended up buying the solid state little sister.
   
  http://www.ampeg.com/products/heritage/b-15/
  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> MOD 101 Guitar Amplifier...
> http://www.electricalfun.com/workbenchfun/tube_amp.aspx


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Damn ugly if you ask me but I jut had to post it anyway.  Audio Research Reference 750


 
  damn ugly is right...


----------



## ardilla

I don't know how it sounds, but it is called "Light Tray"​  ​ ​  ​  ​      ​


----------



## WarriorAnt

Also not an amp but it has tubes so I'll let it sneek in.  Hope no one minds...  I might try and build one...
   
      
  
   
  http://tubehobby.com/store.php?cat=1


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ funny.....


----------



## TruBrew

You must not have looked up the price on the chair recently. They currently start at $4,500.
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> OMG! 3 Herman Miller Lounge Chairs at an average of $2500 a piece


----------



## ardilla

kondo​  ​   ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## ardilla

E.A.R.​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​   ​


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## grokit

I still like the oddball pent hexagon...


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## Draygonn

I want someone to paint their transformer casing like little buildings.


----------



## drtturnip

I work at an electronics repair shop. and a guy brought in a big beautiful Mcintosh power amp with MATCHING TUNER. 
  The amp was just like this one. He wanted it checked out and the caps reformed. It worked perfect and was amazing.
  Maybe just a wee bit overkill for a headphone amp!


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.nataudio.com/index.html


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.nataudio.com/products/Xenon/photogallery/XENON%20photogalery.htm
   
   
  Now this I really want!  the Xenon  Plasma Effect AC Conditioner!   never seen something like this before.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> http://www.nataudio.com/products/Xenon/photogallery/XENON%20photogalery.htm
> 
> 
> Now this I really want!  the Xenon  Plasma Effect AC Conditioner!   never seen something like this before.


 


  I saw a February 2011 street price of $9,484.36 USD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want one!


----------



## ardilla

No such thing as overkill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





drtturnip said:


> *Maybe just a wee bit overkill for a headphone amp!*


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





drtturnip said:


> I work at an electronics repair shop. and a guy brought in a big beautiful Mcintosh power amp with MATCHING TUNER.
> The amp was just like this one. He wanted it checked out and the caps reformed. It worked perfect and was amazing.
> Maybe just a wee bit overkill for a headphone amp!


 

 This is beautiful. If memory serves (it's nearly 0430 hours), the McIntosh is the first tube amp I ever heard in a big high-end setting. Prior to this it was just small esoteric tube amps in small systems. The host had two Klipschorn's sitting in the corners. And brought them to full power on only 1 watt. 
   
  The Champagne was flowing and the guests were chatty. I was neither drinking or talking, as I was distracted! I was mesmerized by the gear though none of the other guests seemed to notice or care.


----------



## CJG888

4x 300B, 2x 12BH7, 1x ECC81 - 18W parallel single-ended. Oh, and 30kg - mostly transformers!
   
  I suppose at some point I'll have to get myself some K1000s....


----------



## ardilla

I like ^​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ http://www.opera-consonance.com/products/eproducts_TS.htm​


----------



## drtturnip

I didn't get to hear it on good speakers. Made me sad. As you can tell it is built like a tank. The point to point wiring is beautiful and those transformers..


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.ayonaudio.com/products/amplifier.html
  I'm not so sure about the cages.  The cages sort of look like the things they put around security lighting...


----------



## KingStyles

I always liked the look of ayon amps. If only they would make a dedicated headphone amp.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> I always liked the look of ayon amps. If only they would make a dedicated headphone amp.


 


  I am constantly amazed by all the tube amps there are for sale.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> I am constantly amazed by all the tube amps there are for sale.


 

 It's good to see their resurgence. Just not the tube boutique pricing that follows...


----------



## ardilla

There certainly is a massive lot to choose from. For a niche product, I find it very strange. Probably it is beacuse it's not necessary with large scale production to keep costs down - so anyone with a small budget ad the know how can start up on his own...
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> I am constantly amazed by all the tube amps there are for sale.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> There certainly is a massive lot to choose from. For a niche product, I find it very strange. Probably it is beacuse it's not necessary with large scale production to keep costs down - so anyone with a small budget ad the know how can start up on his own...


 
  Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> I always liked the look of ayon amps. If only they would make a dedicated headphone amp.


 
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> It's good to see their resurgence. Just not the tube boutique pricing that follows...


 

 Back in the late 80's I had a few power mono blocks from different designers.   I never rolled.  Tube rolling wasn't as easy to do as it is today because there was no internet and it was very hard to find any info on tubes or even converse with many other tube aficionados.   In many ways it was very underground.  No forums to find info, no eBay, no online tube resources to buy from.  In many cases you had to rely on the designer to set you up with more tube.  If you had tubes back then you wee pretty much on your own.
   
  The only problem today is that the amps just cost so much.  Most of the amps listed here in this thread are pretty much out of reach for the average audiophile.    Recently a friend of mine sent me these little DARED VP-20 amps and they are very inexpensive.  But you know what?  They sound really good and for the money I am very impressed with their sound and their build.  In fact the build is pretty amazing and I have the 2003 production.  Current production is even more advanced.   I like them so much now that I may actually buy a 2012 production pair of DARED VP 20's for a small desktop system with a set of mini monitors.  $650 for a pair and they each have a separate volume control. They look nice also.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## ardilla

^this one?? (your hotlink didn't show - for me at least)​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## ardilla

​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​  ​ link​


----------



## customcoco




----------



## Bobsama

:wink_face:


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.thelars.se/#lars


----------



## ardilla




----------



## Tilpo

ardilla said:


>



Wow. But is that really and amp?


----------



## ardilla

^no..
   
  But this is
   

   
  and this


----------



## ardilla

slightly off topic (again)


----------



## grokit




----------



## ardilla

B52 preamp

   
  RSA10 Electrostat


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'd rock this. I'm also considering getting a tube tattooed on me somewhere to commemorate my first tube amp purchase.
   
  On topic:

  Wavestream V8 Monos
   
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> slightly off topic (again)


----------



## Bobsama

Ya know, I think my Little Dot MK IV is a pretty damn good looking tube amp.


----------



## Tilpo

^
We seem to share the same PC enclosure! And on top of that I too own the majestic LD MK IV. 
Good man.


----------



## miziq

DalbyAudioDesign. Does it get any better?


----------



## Tilpo

Stunning.


----------



## shaunybaby

woah! I thought Decware was really pretty but this is amazing!


----------



## miziq

Yes. One of the best looking tube components. Period!
   
  It's all covered with 9 carat gold!!! It is a constant come back for aural pleasure .


----------



## Neogeo333

Damn!!! thats one fine piece of art.  85,000.00 pounds never looked so good.  Welcome to ultra high end i guess.


----------



## Kurios

I came as far as 40 pages ..so hopefully no repost. But i just had to share these Frank Cooter amps (in case you haven't followed the Bay Area Head-Fi Meet thread).


----------



## Kurios (Feb 6, 2022)

.


----------



## nick n

Heathkit AA-151 , just because I have one and I think it must have been designed by some 50's auto industry person. Reminds me of some old Chev dashboard ( not my pic this one has a different button on it there )


----------



## drtturnip

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Heathkit AA-151 , just because I have one and I think it must have been designed by some 50's auto industry person. Reminds me of some old Chev dashboard ( not my pic this one has a different button on it there )


 

 Cool daddy o.


----------



## ardilla

G'damn! It's the pre-amp!!
   
  Here's the mono power amp (couldn't find pictures)
   

  Quote: 





miziq said:


> DalbyAudioDesign. Does it get any better?


----------



## agigi

There is a really special pieces
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Jadis CURVE,
  Case handcrafted by Egyptian blue crystals and gold plated,diamond knob.
   

   
   
  The information from 2012 the CES Exhibition
http://www.dagogo.com/View-Article.asp?hArticle=990
   
  The original company
http://www.designburg.com/web/customization-cases/jadis/


----------



## tme110




----------



## 214324

Quote: 





miziq said:


> DalbyAudioDesign. Does it get any better?


 


  Damn. That's awesome.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

tme110 said:


>




now this is a glorious looking amp!!! classy!


----------



## Il Mostro

Beauty is more than a gimmicky face...
   

   
   
   
  EDIT:  Just so you know, this is just one channel of a pair of mono block power amps.  You get two of these 6550-based beasts. Twenty three tubes per side.  STILL one of the very best.  *Truly *statement pieces.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## WarriorAnt

I just had to post up more of the The Audio Power Labs’ TNT-833 amplifier.


----------



## WarriorAnt

The Audio Power Labs 50 TNT amplifier


----------



## grokit

>


----------



## grokit

We could have a winner here.
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


>


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





grokit said:


> We could have a winner here.


 
  They'd be my first choice...


----------



## john57

I always wanted a liquid-cooling tube amp. This amp has an output of 200 watts RMS into 8 or 4 and frequency response ranging from 15Hz to 25kHz with a signal-to-noise ratio greater than 85dB. The tubes were desgined for AM transmission and have a warm sound quality. Cost about $170,000 for the pair and you just want to be part of the _privilegedclub.com_


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





john57 said:


> I always wanted a liquid-cooling tube amp. This amp has an output of 200 watts RMS into 8 or 4 and frequency response ranging from 15Hz to 25kHz with a signal-to-noise ratio greater than 85dB. The tubes were desgined for AM transmission and have a warm sound quality. Cost about $170,000 for the pair and you just want to be part of the _privilegedclub.com_


 

 Sign me up!  I guess it's all a matter of perspective.  I have a friend who rolls with a cheap mp3 player and a pair of skullcandys and he thinks the LCD-2's are absurd.  He's probably right. I didn't tell him about the LCD-3.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> The Audio Power Labs 50 TNT amplifier


 

 Anyone remember the Dune Navigators?


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





mrq said:


> Anyone remember the Dune Navigators?


 

 That's too funny!  I wonder how many watts the Navigators put out?


----------



## Magick Man

warriorant said:


> That's too funny!  I wonder how many watts the Navigators put out?




All of them, or ~20 light years per gram of Spice.


----------



## MrQ

_The Watts must flow..._


----------



## Austin Morrow

I still think that the Minute 45 amp that Headfonia reviewed a while back is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Raser

Definitely a winner. Breath taking piece of equipment. Must sell organs to get that 
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> We could have a winner here.


----------



## Terja

The funnest thread on Head-Fi ... simply beautiful . . .
  
  Quote: 





holland said:


> Voodoochile MAD Ear+HD


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





terja said:


> The funnest thread on Head-Fi ... simply beautiful . . .


 


  You weren't here for the 'Dorothy the Dinosaur Purple Grado' thread, were you ? Its still out there somewhere - I couldn't believe the amount of love that thread received. 'Beautiful' it absolutely was not.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





il mostro said:


> Beauty is more than a gimmicky face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I hope they are auto-bias. My amp has 4 6550s, I can just imagine the heat generated by 36 6550s.


----------



## wuwhere

All these amps are lookers. So here is the bottom dweller.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Nevermind, vote changed. Woo Audio WES.


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Nevermind, vote changed. Woo Audio WES.


 

 Haha, agree. It's the one thing that still tempts me to swap to Stax.


----------



## ckunstadt

It's a tragic shame that they used Papyrus for the logotype. I cannot abide.
   
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I still think that the Minute 45 amp that Headfonia reviewed a while back is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## ckunstadt

These make me happy.  I really like where they fall on the spectrum of _form and function_. Most of the amps are overly decorative (for me).
   
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> http://www.atelierdutriode.com/index2.htm


----------



## Oskari

Better Papyrus than Comic Sans...


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> All these amps are lookers. So here is the bottom dweller.


 


  Well here is another set on bottom dwellers.  I would love to have them though...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





oskari said:


> Better Papyrus than Comic Sans...


 


  No way - WingDings is the only font for use on tube amps. Sanskrit is also pretty cool.


----------



## linda-chen

☆功率管：PSVANE 300B-T X 2
 ☆推动管：Shuguang Treasure 6CA7-Z X 2
  ☆前级管：PSVANE 12AX7-T X 2
 ☆整流管：Shuguang 5Z3PA X 2


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





linda-chen said:


>


 


  The amp looks awesome, but that tube looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ckunstadt

okay... a _little_.
  Quote: 





oskari said:


> Better Papyrus than Comic Sans...


----------



## eugenius

Hovland, Luxman or Nagra.


----------



## goldprintaudio

For looks, I have always been a little partial to the Cary 211's
   

   
  Along with the Manley NeoClassic 300b

   
   
   
   
  But I am a bit biased (no pun intended) since I sell both brands!


----------



## ardilla

There generally is a tradition of using un-classy font when it comes to tube-amplifiers. The producer do not spent too much money on graphic designers... They do most themselves, I guess
  Quote: 





ckunstadt said:


> It's a tragic shame that they used Papyrus for the logotype. I cannot abide.


----------



## estreeter

The best tube amps are amps where you cant see the tubes ! Head-Fiers under, say, 35 may not appreciate just how gorgeous  these images are. but they evoke a simpler time for some of us old codgers. 
   
  I give you Cayin's pre/power combo:
   

   
   
   
   

 [size=10pt] [size=10pt][/size]
  [/size]
 [size=10pt]  [/size]

 [size=10pt] *Pre Amplifier Cayin SP-30S: Magic Tube*[/size]
 [size=10pt] *




*Besides using the integrated amplifier SP-10A that was praised by the press, you can build up a more flexible system with the separate pre amplifier Cayin SP-30S. So you keep all benefits of the traditional style in sound and design, but can drive more critical speakers with more power than the main amp Cayin SP-40M is capable. The pre amp can be controlled with the very attractive system remote made of aluminium and wood to reflect the design of the whole SP range. The sound is as classical as the retro look – a well-balanced reminiscence to the golden age of Hi-Fi.[/size]
 [size=10pt]  [/size]
 [size=10pt]  [/size]
 [size=10pt] [size=10pt][/size]
  [/size]
   
 [size=10pt] *Power Amplifier Cayin SP-40M: Woodstock reloaded*[/size]
 [size=10pt] *



*This power amp matches the pre amplifier Cayin SP-30S from the concept and design. If you think you need more power or flexibility than our integrated amp can provide, you should have a close look at that one: it boosts 40 watts x 2, which is more than sufficient to drive most speakers. This power output is archived by a larger mains transformer and a combination of four KT88-EH, one 12AX7 and two 12AU7 valves. The whole design is simple, but straight: the 20-kilo component is available with different wooden cabinets accompanied by a heavy aluminium front. The sound reflects the classical appearance of the SP series and reminds of a time when valve components weren’t analytical at all.[/size]
   
 [size=10pt]  [/size]
 [size=10pt]  [/size]


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ ​  ​ ​


----------



## Llloyd

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​ ​


 

  
  Love designs like this   The powder coat looks so good.


----------



## linda-chen

PSVANE:845×2、300B×1 Shuguang CV181×1 per channel


----------



## Pingfloid

Lohengrin KT88 SE


----------



## estreeter

That gets my vote for best looking *DiY* amp - ever. Streets ahead of the B22.


----------



## Chromako

ZOMG *drool*
   
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> I just had to post up more of the The Audio Power Labs’ TNT-833 amplifier.


----------



## SixthFall

Not actually an amp, but I think it still counts:


----------



## eugenius

As I was saying:

Hovland:

Luxman:

Nagra:


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





eugenius said:


> As I was saying:
> Hovland:
> 
> Luxman:
> ...


 


  The Nagra looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wuwhere

A pair of monoblock M-125 that you can DIY.


----------



## ardilla

​


----------



## ckunstadt

Right. I don't expect MUCH when it comes to typography and graphics from these companies but... occasionally, it's like a poke in the eye.
  I wish Eddie Current had some stronger product designers and graphic appliqués. The WWII look is cute for a minute and then gets very tired.

  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> There generally is a tradition of using un-classy font when it comes to tube-amplifiers. The producer do not spent too much money on graphic designers... They do most themselves, I guess


----------



## ckunstadt

yes!! All those.
  
  Quote: 





eugenius said:


> As I was saying:
> Hovland:
> 
> Luxman:
> ...


----------



## ardilla

Strange ting is, I'm getting kind of fond of these "unclassy" logos. Cary audio is gonna launch a new logo, and it made me sad. Two years ago I used to think their present logo was hilarious. But the Red font on Xciter amp and dac is still very very unaesthetic..
   

  Quote: 





ckunstadt said:


> Right. I don't expect MUCH when it comes to typography and graphics from these companies but... occasionally, it's like a poke in the eye.
> I wish Eddie Current had some stronger product designers and graphic appliqués. The WWII look is cute for a minute and then gets very tired.


----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## ardilla

I'd love to hear that!
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


>


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





warriorant said:


>


 

 The V8's are truly outstanding amps.  I had the pleasure of listening to these with a variety of speaker set ups several years ago -- as good as it gets.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> G'damn! It's the pre-amp!!
> 
> Here's the mono power amp (couldn't find pictures)


 


  Elegantly stated (the entire rig).


----------



## eddiek997

My SP3 MKii - old picture with stock tubes, all long since been rolled onwards and upwards.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





eddiek997 said:


> My SP3 MKii - old picture with stock tubes, all long since been rolled onwards and upwards.


 

 Beautiful!
   
  Is this it with a cage?     How is it as an amp?


----------



## Maxvla

warriorant said:


> Stereo Knight M 75




LOL @ finger tapes on the violin when showing off your high end audio gear. It at least looks like a decent student violin though with moderately good strings (Pirastro Tonica).


----------



## Maxvla

warriorant said:


> This is from the site I found the image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like the front half of a Ferrari open wheel Formula car.


----------



## Maxvla

mtkversion said:


> Does anyone have the name of the company who makes their tube amps look like they're housed in a 1940s style radio?
> 
> They are in a darker colored housing and the tubes shine through little windows.




Moth?


----------



## john57

The moth looks looks like some government building style.


----------



## Pingfloid

*The Cofee Grinder:*


----------



## eddiek997

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Is this it with a cage?     How is it as an map?


 



   
  This is my actual amp - Naked. I like seeing the tubes.
  It sounds fantastic especially with the right tubes in there. Highly recommended if you can find one.


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ found on ebay...​  ​  ​ [size=small] [size=x-large]Welcome to the auction for my beloved Audio Stoat 01 integrated "amplifier."[/size]

Audio Stoat may be a new name to many, but in audiophile circles the name is already causing something of a rustle. 

The "amplifier" is "carefully" hand built in rural Brittany, France by experienced artisans and the quality of this unit shines out from the crowd like a glimmering beacon of aural hope in a sea of audio detritus.

Lavishly constructed from a cardboard box the "amplifier" is veneered in a *prime finish which is usually 75pence extra over the normal price of the amplifier and, put quite simply, it exudes quality, luxury and exclusivity rarely seen in an amplifier at this price point.

In short every expense has been spared and no attention to detail has been taken, resulting in a true highish fidelity product with real pride of ownership value if you like that kind of thing. The "amplifier" is sure to take pride of place on the new owner's hi-fi rack![/size]



[size=small]Technical Gubbins

 The "amplifier" boasts an enviable zero feedback circuit resulting in impressive zero distortion - not many hifi amplifiers on the market can boast figures as good as these!

 Output would be a healthy 60w if it worked and the **BOS output "valves" are at least 50% guaranteed Morissons own brand, with markings still clearly visible on one of the tubes.

 In its present configuration the amplifier boasts a huge zero watts per channel but can be reconfigured to deliver an even more impressive nowt in ***PPPPS configuration.

 The "volume" knob is handcrafted using reclaimed materials which of course should ensure that the green credentials of this "amplifier" are beyond reproach and it is bolted onto the chassis so it turns and everything.

 Inside the chassis everything has been left to chance and every component is of the very highest quality. High quality audiophile products such as a metal nut and bolt have been used.

 *Packing Tape Brown
 **Broken Old Stock
 ***Push Push Push Pull Shove[/size]
 [size=small] Anything made from the sale of this unique piece of hifi audio history over and above the postage costs will be given to a UK chariddy after payment has been received!
 The Chariddy I have chosen doesn't seem overly bothered when i spoke to them, so I will choose another when the auction ends and send them the dosh. Suggestions welcome![/size]

 [size=small] Audio Stoat have secured a world first review of the Audio Stoat 01 amplifier with Hifi Pig ("snoofling out what's hot in Hifi")
on the 1st of April
  [/size]
 [size=small] The unit has no plug and no attempt should be made to connect it to the mains or any other source of electricity as this will result in death if not something much worse!! Anyway plugging it in to anything would be downright stupid!!! Don't do it!![/size]

[size=small]We cannot guarantee that the "valves" won't be smashed to bits but we'll pack them as best we can.

 COMING SOON -THE AUDIO STOAT DAC[/size]


----------



## Zynec

How much??


----------



## MickeyVee

After seeing all this exotic / ultra cool / uber / over the top stuff.. does cute count??
  Listening to this little puppy right now..


----------



## Maxvla

A class D tube headphone amp? Can't say I've heard one of those... Looks cool


----------



## MickeyVee

Actually, it's two pieces joined. Yo can see that in the first picture .. Top is a Tube preamp and HP amp.. it's rated as 3wpc at 33 ohms (no kidding) .. bottom is a Class D 15wpc amplifier to drive speakers.  I though that it might be great for a desktop system. The second picture is an upcoming tube pre & HP amp only.


----------



## Llloyd

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> After seeing all this exotic / ultra cool / uber / over the top stuff.. does cute count??
> Listening to this little puppy right now..


 


  love it!  such a nice style


----------



## Magick Man

mickeyvee said:


> Actually, it's two pieces joined. Yo can see that in the first picture .. Top is a Tube preamp and HP amp.. it's rated as 3wpc at 33 ohms (no kidding) .. bottom is a Class D 15wpc amplifier to drive speakers.  I though that it might be great for a desktop system. The second picture is an upcoming tube pre & HP amp only.




Hmm, a mini HE-6 tube amp, perhaps?


----------



## mcjjashik

What were some of the "affordable" ones here :O


----------



## MickeyVee

If the HE-6 is no harder to drive than the Senn HD-650's, then maybe.  It drives the 650's to moderate/mildy loud levels quite nicely, especially nice for long listening sessions.  It will not make them bounce off your head.
  
  Quote: 





magick man said:


> Hmm, a mini HE-6 tube amp, perhaps?


----------



## Maxvla

I think he's referring to the 15w amp for the he-6.


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> If the HE-6 is no harder to drive than the Senn HD-650's, then maybe.


 

 The HE-6 is significantly harder to drive than the HD650. For the same SPL, it needs 4 times as much or more voltage, about 30 times as much current, and more than 100 times as much power.


----------



## Draygonn

stv014 said:


> The HE-6 is significantly harder to drive than the HD650. For the same SPL, it needs 4 times as much or more voltage, about 30 times as much current, and more than 100 times as much power.




1.21 Jiggawatts!


----------



## Magick Man

maxvla said:


> I think he's referring to the 15w amp for the he-6.




Yup. Directly from the speaker taps.


----------



## Pingfloid

That’s tremendous!!! This should fully satisfy the most sybarite audiophyle requirements!!
   
  What is the recommended burn-in time for the bolted handcrafted volume knob? There are the Silver Rock Signature Wood volume knobs that cost around $500, but they need at least 45 years of burn time (in a contained environment that protects the natural growing of micro-organisms at the wood) in order to perceive all the opening nuances and free flowing with improvement in resolution, better dynamics, and overall naturalness from the micro-vibrations of the wood.
 This direct bolted knob thing looks superior than the wooden knob, because it will theoretically damper all the nasty vibrations by turning the complete chassis of the amplifier and everything.
   
   




   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​  ​ found on ebay...​  ​  ​ [size=small] [size=x-large]Welcome to the auction for my beloved Audio Stoat 01 integrated "amplifier."[/size]
> 
> Audio Stoat may be a new name to many, but in audiophile circles the name is already causing something of a rustle.
> 
> ...


----------



## grokit




----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.joule-electra.com/


----------



## ardilla

I'd love a portable tube amp​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​ http://headphonesamplifier.com/cc-tu-portable-headphone-amp-amplifier/​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## Maxvla

The ALO Continental is a portable tube amp, but you can't see it from the outside.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> The ALO Continental is a portable tube amp, but you can't see it from the outside.


 


  Ah, yes, one of the best sounding portable amps I've listened too.


----------



## ardilla

​


----------



## ardilla

​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## filuS

Whats the name of this amp? I just fell in love with it, looks so sweet.
  
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​  ​


----------



## telecaster

More headphone amps please!


----------



## WarriorAnt

http://www.tsakiridis-devices.com/index.html    Click images for larger view.


----------



## ardilla

​  ​  ​ ​ http://www.timefracture.org/radio.html​  ​   ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## ardilla

​ http://www.ayonaudio.com/resources/previous-line/amplifier/300b.html​


----------



## not_sure

I like the look of the PrimaLuna it is beautiful http://primalunablog.com/2011/10/13/a-famous-musician-from-slovakia-chooses-primaluna/


----------



## ardilla

haha - this is a cd player


----------



## eugenius

Other than the modern Hovland, Luxman or Nagra, I also like this more classically styled tube amplifier:
   
  Atma-Sphere Novacron:


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





eugenius said:


> Other than the modern Hovland, Luxman or Nagra, I also like this more classically styled tube amplifier:
> 
> Atma-Sphere Novacron:


 


  erm, WOW...


----------



## ardilla

​


----------



## telecaster

Telefunken EF800 and JAN GE 6AS7G


----------



## rgs9200m

Tube amps are supposed to be ugly. They wouldn't sound good otherwise.
  The better looking they are, the worse they sound.
  Just a fact of life.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> Tube amps are supposed to be ugly. They wouldn't sound good otherwise.
> The better looking they are, the worse they sound.
> Just a fact of life.


 
   
  No. The WA2 looks fantastic and sounds fantastic, IMHO.


----------



## ardilla

X 2 for the WA2!! 
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> No. The WA2 looks fantastic and sounds fantastic, IMHO.


----------



## ardilla

I might haven't hear the really good stuff or we have different views on aesthetics - some of  the best sound I have heard came from good looking tube amplifiers. 
   
   

   
  Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> Tube amps are supposed to be ugly. They wouldn't sound good otherwise.
> The better looking they are, the worse they sound.
> Just a fact of life.


----------



## rgs9200m

Well, I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
  Beauty is much more subjective than sound, although both are.


----------



## BournePerfect

Unison Research 'Sinfonia' and 'Simply Italy'


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> Tube amps are supposed to be ugly. They wouldn't sound good otherwise.
> The better looking they are, the worse they sound.
> Just a fact of life.


 
   
  Your avatar's speaker must sound worse than others then!


----------



## rgs9200m

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Your avatar's speaker must sound worse than others then!


 
   
  Touche! OK, I sit corrected.


----------



## Blooze

These Amber Wave 304TL's were pretty awesome.  Not only huge, industrial looking but they sounded great!!!


----------



## Llloyd

Quote: 





blooze said:


> These Amber Wave 304TL's were pretty awesome.  Not only huge, industrial looking but they sounded great!!!


 
   
  wow.  that's pretty damn awesome


----------



## c12mech

Quote: 





pingfloid said:


> Lohengrin KT88 SE


 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> That gets my vote for best looking *DiY* amp - ever. Streets ahead of the B22.


 
   
  Can someone give me more information about this one.  I did some searching and came up with nothing.


----------



## ardilla

​


----------



## preproman

+1


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





c12mech said:


> Can someone give me more information about this one.  I did some searching and came up with nothing.


 
  http://www.lohengrinaudio.com/


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​   ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​  ​


 
   
  I love the old Moth audio gear. Craig has always made beautiful looking and sounding kit. 
   
  Also, those big Eimac 450TH tubes in the NAT Magma monoblocks? Wow.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​


 
   
   
  beautiful setup.


----------



## rgs9200m

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> ​


 
  What are those speakers (maybe I missed them in the forums somewhere)? Thanks!


----------



## ardilla

*Proac Response D38*
   
https://www.google.com/search?q=proac+response+d38&hl=no&sa=X&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&ei=XRvCT8iPJ7KM4gS8yq3BCQ&ved=0CHIQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1079
  Quote: 





rgs9200m said:


> What are those speakers (maybe I missed them in the forums somewhere)? Thanks!


----------



## rogershg

My TEKTRON with telefunken ECC83,  GEC KT66 and Osram rectifier


----------



## grokit




----------



## liamstrain

Why do companies insist on printing stupid things in bad typefaces on the faceplates.


----------



## Tilpo

liamstrain said:


> Why do companies insist on printing stupid things in bad typefaces on the faceplates.



This.


----------



## sparkman18

*The latter amp is very unusual!*


----------



## Matt head 777

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I love the old Moth audio gear. Craig has always made beautiful looking and sounding kit.
> 
> Also, those big Eimac 450TH tubes in the NAT Magma monoblocks? Wow.


 

 looks like a piece of art.


----------



## boysx

the smallest 2 valve amplifier    best  looking   [  Valve6688 - hi-end  /   Valve6688-tibet  12ga remington ]


----------



## preproman

One of the best looking DIY tubes amps I've seen - (Hybrid).


----------



## liamstrain

Wow - that builder did a great job. Whoever they are.


----------



## Matt head 777

Quote: 





preproman said:


> One of the best looking DIY tubes amps I've seen - (Hybrid).


 

 wow that's nice attention to detail for DIY


----------



## Matrixnobu

My Carver amp seems a little small next to this one!
   
   
  Quote: 





toy maker said:


> This is 1 of the only 4 pairs ever built, of the Carver Silver-9 tube amplifiers. 40 KT-88 tubes, approx. 540 watts per channel.
> Boy, they are pretty to look at every morning !!!!


----------



## grokit

^ We have a winner (Toy Maker)!


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





preproman said:


> One of the best looking DIY tubes amps I've seen - (Hybrid).


 
   
  Look awesome, would you mind to share the maker's information?


----------



## preproman

^ http://www.head-fi.org/t/481809/my-ehha-b22-o22-build-log/45


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





preproman said:


> ^ http://www.head-fi.org/t/481809/my-ehha-b22-o22-build-log/45


 
   
  Thanks preproman.


----------



## Neogeo333

Cant imagine the heat off all those K-88.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





matrixnobu said:


> My Carver amp seems a little small next to this one!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
   
   
  Coffee maker... Espresso machine... Tea kettle at first reach? No, this Carver is the first thing one should reach for and warm up in the mornings.


----------



## Silent One

With 878 posts, the contribution below is at risk of being a duplicate. Still...


----------



## grokit

^ Sweet! This one looks like it has a couple of cup warmers for that morning joe!


----------



## dannie01

I do think the 2 huge tubes on both sides are something high technology coffee maker.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> I do think the 2 huge tubes on both sides are something high technology coffee maker.


 
   They should sell the amp along with this, this way you can get a coffee machine and a heater when your coffee gets cold


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> They should sell the amp along with this, this way you can get a coffee machine and a heater when your coffee gets cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That was amazing just to watch it make coffee, i wonder how good it tastes


----------



## ardilla




----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





ardilla said:


>


 
   
  Not sure if it's the best looking, but certainly interesting.
   
  I've always had a place in my heart for the RSA Raptor, it's on my want list, along with the Woo Audio WA22, WA2, and WA6SE. A lot of Wooish wants.


----------



## Tilpo

austin morrow said:


> Not sure if it's the best looking, but certainly interesting.
> 
> I've always had a place in my heart for the RSA Raptor, it's on my want list, along with the Woo Audio WA22, WA2, and WA6SE. A lot of Wooish wants.



I like the illuminated pot.


----------



## Matrixnobu

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Not sure if it's the best looking, but certainly interesting.
> 
> I've always had a place in my heart for the RSA Raptor, it's on my want list, along with the Woo Audio WA22, WA2, and WA6SE. A lot of Wooish wants.


 
   
  x2


----------



## Matrixnobu

I Like the red on these Bob Carver amps.
   
  Cherry 180's


----------



## rudi0504

I want share my friend T + A  M 10 , tube Mono Block Power Amp from Germany
   
DETAILS


----------



## customcoco

Interesting design.. the heatsinks remind me of the msb M 203's


----------



## tme110

and those look like air filters...


----------



## Haidar

Line Magnetic amplifiers...
   


   
  http://www.gzhifi.com/kb/goods.php?id=367


----------



## Mr.Tom

Mine looks best, because it's mine!


----------



## magic12345

haidar said:


> Line Magnetic amplifiers...




X2


----------



## Silent One

But that dial! Looks like it came from some sort of oven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully, it sounds great!


----------



## tme110

Is that the volume?


----------



## Silent One

Looks like it from here...


----------



## Silent One

How 'bout Line Magnetic's LM-1 212 Single Ended mono amplifier with tungar filament supplies?


----------



## silversurfer616

It is big.....!


----------



## tme110

yea, not sure if it's even remotely 'best looking' but it is very interesting.  Nice conversation starter.


----------



## john57

I wonder how much is spare tubes is going to cost. Very nice and has rollers to boot.


----------



## Silent One

I think it's beautiful in its own right. Looks like something out of Central Command in the '60's...


----------



## grokit

Or from CONTROL...
  

   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## Neogeo333

Or something used to give life to Frankenstein.  Still I would want it.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Or from CONTROL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   





   
  My first thought at first glance when looking at the amp was actually The Forbin Project.


----------



## Haidar

Allnic T-1500 300B SE Integrated


----------



## bigdish

Any improvement on the sound after changing th socket and fuse?


----------



## bigdish

Quote: 





nickfromrussia said:


> Hello everybody! This is my custom Leben CS-300XS amplifier. Some parts were replaced: IEC socket (new is Furutech AC Inlet R with rhodium plated contacts), fuse 2A (Furutech rhodium plated), power cable (Furutech Absolute Power 18R with rhodium plated contacts too) and... wood side panels. Original panels seems too dark from my point of view.


 
   
  Any improvement on the sound after changing th socket and fuse?


----------



## jazzerdave

Does anyone else like Shindo's green theme?


----------



## Silent One

Long time Shindo admirer!


----------



## Jamesy1969

Spoiler: Piccy



 
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Moth?


 
   
   


   
  This so reminds me of Terry Gilliam's "Brazil"!


----------



## AKG240mkII




----------



## preproman

What's a good tube integrated amp powerful enough for the HE-6s?  I know the Leben CS-300XS amp is not.


----------



## grokit

The WA5 (not LE) reportedly does a good job out of its K1000 port, perhaps the DNA Stratus would be worth looking into as well. These are exceptionally powerful headamps (WA5 has speaker taps as well), but with the HE Adapter you should be able to use the speaker taps of any tube amp safely, including your Leben.


----------



## ardilla

The Cary SLI-80 is reported to be fabolous with the HE-6. I have the Cary, but not the HE-6. 
   
Magick Man has both (and a lot of other stuff for comparison) and seems to be ecstatic about the SLI-80/HE-6 combo
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/546064/cary-audio-sli-80-owners-unite/60#post_8250954
   
   


> OriginIfslkjdfgdfgfdfgally Posted by *preproman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a good tube integrated amp powerful enough for the HE-6s?  I know the Leben CS-300XS amp is not.


----------



## jazzerdave

Quote: 





preproman said:


> What's a good tube integrated amp powerful enough for the HE-6s?  I know the Leben CS-300XS amp is not.


 
   
  I'll disclaim that I've not heard the HE 6, do not own one, and only have a vague idea of the power requirements.  
   
  The Audio Research VSi60 puts out 50wpc and can drive full size Magnepans (it's stable into difficult loads).  The Manley Stingray might work, but it's not much more powerful than the CS-300xs.  Primaluna and Mystere have a range of options that have between 35-50 wpc.  VAC has the Sigma 160i at 85 watts a side.  The Ayon Orion II puts out 80 in triode and 120 in pentode/ultralinear.  There's the Raysonic SP-200 at 200wpc that retails for >$3000 but can be found for well under 2k.  MastersounD also has a couple of models that might have enough juice (Due Trenta SE & Evolution 845).  Rogers High Fidelity makes an EHF-100 and 200 (per channel the EHF100 is 100w peak and 65 rms and the EHF-200 is 200w peak and 112 rms).
   
  It's by no means a comprehensive list, and I have no clue how they'd actually sound with the HE-6.  I assume all would be used from the speaker taps since I doubt the headphone amps (on the few that actually include a headphone amp) are anywhere near as powerful.  I just thought I'd throw out a sampling of the current market.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe




----------



## john57

That is nice but $55,00 for the pair and 160 watts all from a single tube!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





john57 said:


> That is nice but $55,00 for the pair and 160 watts all from a single tube!


 
  That's not a tube, it's a coffee percolator.


----------



## wuwhere

I wonder how long those eimac 450th vacuum tubes last and where do you buy them.


----------



## john57

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> I wonder how long those eimac 450th vacuum tubes last and where do you buy them.


 
   
  I do not know how long they last but they cost anywhere from $20 to $125 if you can find them. They were made way back in 1934! The company was Eitel-McCullough, Inc.,


----------



## mark_h




----------



## parbaked

Excellent!


----------



## Seamaster

Quote: 





mark_h said:


>


 
   
  That is very tasteful amp, who make them?


----------



## osandnes

I think my JJ Electronic 322 is pretty goodlooking;


----------



## jazzerdave

Quote: 





osandnes said:


> I think my JJ Electronic 322 is pretty goodlooking;


 
   
  I think you're right.


----------



## tme110




----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

the Zana Deux looks so rockin!


----------



## ardilla

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/airtight/airtight.html


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/airtight/airtight.html


 
  Handsome fit and finish on this one!


----------



## Phil95

Hello Mikeymad
   
  What are the the two strange things below the Manley Stingray (post #12)? Are they available somewhere? Are they described on the Web? They look really good, but have they been designed on Earth?
   
  Thanks for these amazing pictures.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





phil95 said:


> Hello Mikeymad
> 
> What are the the two strange things below the Manley Stingray (post #12)? Are they available somewhere? Are they described on the Web? They look really good, but have they been designed on Earth?
> 
> Thanks for these amazing pictures.


 
  What are you talking about? 
   
  P.S.: another parisian headfi'er, that's an invasion !


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





phil95 said:


> Hello Mikeymad
> 
> What are the the two strange things below the Manley Stingray (post #12)? Are they available somewhere? Are they described on the Web? They look really good, but have they been designed on Earth?
> 
> Thanks for these amazing pictures.


 
   
  Here you go:
   
*NAT Magma:*

   
  http://www.nataudio.com/products/all-products/vacuum-tube-power-amplifiers/item/26-magma.html
   
*Electron Luv *- Custom Built: 

   
  http://electronluv.com/index.php


----------



## Phil95

Thank you ardilla! But what about x-ray emission from such a big bulb (the nat audio)?


----------



## Phil95

Not exactly a Parisian; just a commuter (I live in the outskirsts and work in Paris)


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





phil95 said:


> Thank you ardilla! But what about x-ray emission from such a big bulb (the nat audio)?


----------



## Silent One

That's a great pix! Wonder how I look in my overnight session...


----------



## jca345

I just about wet myself looking at this thread--thanks for the incredible stuff to wrap the mind around!
   
  Here is my submission for the cause...
   





   
  Jason


----------



## smial1966

*Guys,*
   
*Do any of the more knowledgeable thermionic fans know who makes this ravishing beauty and what her name might be?*
   
* *
*Thank you kindly,*
   
*Andy. *


----------



## wuwhere

A pre-amp.


----------



## Phil95

Hello Silent One
   
  Are you one of the ladies in your picture set? Sorry if you're not a lady at all -your profile doesn't say much.
   
  I see a "Your silent smile" label... Did you listen to Bryan Ferry's  "Your Painted Smile"? It's simply great on my SR009!
   
  Regards


----------



## smial1966

*Any thoughts guys?*
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Do any of the more knowledgeable thermionic fans know who makes this ravishing beauty and what her name might be?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





phil95 said:


> Hello Silent One
> 
> Are you one of the ladies in your picture set? Sorry if you're not a lady at all -your profile doesn't say much.
> 
> ...


 
   
  No, these ladies are a part of a self starting series I feature. However, there will be other women outside this series, as well as other images entirely. Take my Gaiwans, for example...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I've no idea who Bryan Ferry is. Someday, I going to hear the SR009's!


----------



## penmarker

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Do any of the more knowledgeable thermionic fans know who makes this ravishing beauty and what her name might be?*
> 
> ...


 
  Not sure if you didn't notice it, but that's a 3D rendering.


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





penmarker said:


> Not sure if you didn't notice it, but that's a 3D rendering.


 
  Porbably a pre-project that probably won't ever get into production.
   
Google image backwards search


----------



## smial1966

*Ah OK, thanks ardilla and penmarker,*
   
*Pity as the amplifier is a comely beauty, but my thermionic desire will have to go unrequited. *




   
*Andy. *
   
   
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Porbably a pre-project that probably won't ever get into production.
> 
> Google image backwards search


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Guys,*
> 
> *Do any of the more knowledgeable thermionic fans know who makes this ravishing beauty and what her name might be?*
> 
> ...


 
  Are you sure it exists? This is a digital rendered image.


----------



## Phil95

Hello again, Silent One
   
  Bryan Ferry is extensively addressed on the Web; maybe you've heard of his group, Roxy Music? Ok, it's British, not American! R. M. and B. F.'s latest CDs are superb recordings (from a technical and artistic point of view) and they come out wonderfully on high-end earphones. Try, for instance, Avalon (R. M.) or Mamouna  (B. F.)
   
  Regards


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





phil95 said:


> Hello again, Silent One
> 
> Bryan Ferry is extensively addressed on the Web; maybe you've heard of his group, Roxy Music? Ok, it's British, not American! R. M. and B. F.'s latest CDs are superb recordings (from a technical and artistic point of view) and they come out wonderfully on high-end earphones. Try, for instance, Avalon (R. M.) or Mamouna  (B. F.)
> 
> Regards


 
   
  Thanks, will examine this further later on...round midnight.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Maybe a bit on the lower-end of the tube amp spectrum. But...i like the basic raw symetrical looks of my darkvoice 337..


----------



## ardilla

Yup
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe a bit on the lower-end of the tube amp spectrum. But...i like the basic raw symetrical looks of my darkvoice 337..


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


ardilla said:


> Yup




Sweet pic..thanks! So pure and simple and of everything a pair  and surprisingly it sounds really good for the money.. 
Never had mine opened YET.but soon it will...its waiting to be upgraded..mine already has the powerswitches relocated to the back..so those white long wires on sides are non existent on mine for less inteference on the signal it was done by the previous owner.. 
BUT gold volume knobs? Or is that the effect of the flash?I prefer the matt black look of my 337..


----------



## dognamedwilson

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii110/blasttapes/20080307-HHScott299A2.jpg

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii110/blasttapes/20080307-HHScott299A2.jpg

http://home.earthlink.net/~ivol/audio/images/scott_299b.jpg

http://home.earthlink.net/~ivol/audio/images/scott_299b.jpg


----------



## dognamedwilson

Hope this is an appropriate forum for gettin a brag in on my Soviet tubes. I power headphones with it, too, so it counts, right?


http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii110/blasttapes/20080307-HHScott299A2.jpg

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii110/blasttapes/20080307-HHScott299A2.jpg

http://home.earthlink.net/~ivol/audio/images/scott_299b.jpg

http://home.earthlink.net/~ivol/audio/images/scott_299b.jpg

Also hope this works on iPhone


----------



## ardilla

^ nice one! How does it sound?
   
  http://www.hifi-studio.de/hifi-klassiker/scott-hifi.htm


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Any thoughts guys?*


 

 The closest I can think of is DNA - maybe the prototype or initial design for the DNA Stratus?


----------



## ardilla

http://www.factory20.com/oddities/vintage-industrial-tube-amp-display-box/


----------



## DefQon

Don't know if it's been posted, but I've always had a 'thing' for the sex appeal for the line of McIntosh tube amp/pre-amps.


----------



## john57

The last image looks computer generated


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> BUT gold volume knobs? Or is that the effect of the flash?I prefer the matt black look of my 337..


 
   
  Those gold knobs are standard that amp.  It is the 337se version.  I have had one for a couple months but have yet to listen to it.  Buyer beware when browsing the classifieds.  It has been in the shop since the day I received it but it seems it will be working soon.  I am cautiously optimistic...


----------



## KCxSmacker

Very industrial. I love it. 
  Quote: 





ardilla said:


> http://www.factory20.com/oddities/vintage-industrial-tube-amp-display-box/


----------



## hifimanrookie

kcxsmacker said:


> Very industrial. I love it.



That looks old..but cool in a way..like a T-Ford ..and its still functional? How does it sound?


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> That looks old..but cool in a way..like a T-Ford ..and its still functional? How does it sound?


 
  It's a display box from a design/furniture store. I doubt it ever functioned as an amp.


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> It's a display box from a design/furniture store. I doubt it ever functioned as an amp.


 
   
   
  You are so totally *wrong*!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It is a geniune Grigsby Grunow Majestic-7 Model 70 Electric Receiver Radio Set
   
  Actually there is one for sale at ebay for 125 USD right now!
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-Grigsby-Grunow-Majestic-7-Model-70-Electric-Receiver-Radio-Set-/380394758274
   
  Pics:
  http://s57.beta.photobucket.com/user/cybermecium/media/2011/december%2015/DSCN0197_2048x1536.jpg.html
   
  You can also read up here: http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/grigsby_gr_71.html
   
Copy paste antiques sales text_:_
_This is a Majestic-7 Electric Receiver Model 70 by the Grigsby Grunow Co. The Grigsby Grunow Co. was founded in 1927. By 1933, they were out of business. So we know the receiver is pre-1933. T are no tubes with the receiver. They are all the old globe type. All the parts are present, including the original wood knobs. The unit weighs about 28 pounds._


----------



## hifimanrookie

ardilla said:


> You are so totally *wrong*!! :evil:
> 
> It is a geniune Grigsby Grunow Majestic-7 Model 70 Electric Receiver Radio Set
> 
> ...



Geesh..allthough it looks cool..i would be afraid of using that for real..as i would be afraid of burnin down the house if i connected it to the grid ..just look at that powercable


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





kcxsmacker said:


> Very industrial. I love it.


 

 ^ all it needs are a few clockwork gears and a couple of hoses screwed to the side of the case and you'd have yourself a steampunk headphone amp!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Does look pretty cool, though. Love those tubes...


----------



## Nixon

Bluetube Audio valve amp on Kickstarter http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1969365167/bluetube-audio-vacuum-tube-amplifier-with-built-in

 So simplistic but that's why I like it. Might have to "borrow" the design when I finally get around to building a starving student.


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





nixon said:


> Bluetube Audio valve amp on Kickstarter http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1969365167/bluetube-audio-vacuum-tube-amplifier-with-built-in
> 
> So simplistic but that's why I like it. Might have to "borrow" the design when I finally get around to building a starving student.


 

 checked out their kickstarter page...those speakers are pretty fresh. I'm a sucker for cherry wood. 700 bucks for the speakers + amp is a little steep for something that's never been heard before and can't be auditioned, though.


----------



## Nixon

Can't imagine they'll sound great, especially as they're designed to play music over bluetooth.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Love this thread...


----------



## dxanex

200 lb (90kg) Unison Research Absolute 845


----------



## Silent One

Nice find dxanex!


----------



## 234537

This Unison Research amp is not a joke!


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Nice find dxanex!


 
  Thanks!
  Quote: 





234537 said:


> This Unison Research amp is not a joke!


 
  Yeah, it looks great but it pretty much would need it's own room in your home! I bet it puts out some serious heat, too. Notice it's turned off in every pic of it


----------



## eugenius

I think it looks like a wooden Turkish bathroom seat.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Anyone has one already?  am i am really curious how such a heavy beast will sound..it will coook headphones for breakfast


----------



## DefQon

It's a speaker amp (integrated amplifier), but it definitely look's good.


----------



## LiuTim

[size=medium]

[/size][size=medium][/size]
 [size=medium]15e radar tube variable intensity night light.[/size]


----------



## eugenius

Hmm, at last a cheap tube amplifier and I like how it looks: A small hybrid ELEKIT tube amp designed by CASE REAL - surprise, a design made by a designer not an engineer.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## eugenius

I retract my previous statement. It seems you pay 4-500$ more than it's worth it for the nice case. No way that's worth 850$.


----------



## wuwhere

Neuhaus Laboratories T-2 integrated amplifier w/ an hp out.


----------



## Radio_head

Quote: 





liutim said:


> [size=medium]
> 
> [/size][size=medium][/size]
> [size=medium]15e radar tube variable intensity night light.[/size]


 
  I have a moth nitelite, and that's not what it looks like.  Very cool amp though, utilizes the rare 304TL tube.  Moth too from the look of it.
   
  I have developed an unhealthy fascination with the 833A tube.  There are a few DIY amps that use it, and this ridiculously expensive Wavac unit:


----------



## parbaked

eugenius said:


> I retract my previous statement. It seems you pay 4-500$ more than it's worth it for the nice case. No way that's worth 850$.




Sorry you can't appreciate the cost and value of making a beautiful amp in Japan.


----------



## eugenius

Yes, the wonderful world of Japan miniature hi-fi at two to ten times the price it's worth. I'll pass. 

I also don't know what it's inside that thing, might a simple $10 chip amp with tacked on tube input stage. The chinese sell you that for $85, without the nice case.

Edit: actually, you don't even need to go chinese, here's a nice tube follower design, the same 10W as the japanese one, stick that into a case and you're good to go:
http://www.siliconray.com/tube-6n8p-mosfet-hybrid-hifi-audio-amplifier.html


----------



## parbaked

Lucky for you lots of Chinese making cheap amps to satisfy your budget. Happy New Year from Japan!
By the way your Siliconray is from China.


----------



## eugenius

And the components in that amp are all made in Japan using cherry blossom dust dielectric? Please ...  

The amp remains very good looking, it's just not worth buying, unless you have a lot of money to blow on good looking objects and the price doesn't matter. I'd rather buy a painting by a local artist AND a good amplifier for that price.


----------



## parbaked

Fortunately not everyone feels that way or we would only have cheap Chinese kit amps in similar boring boxes and this thread would not exist. All the beautiful, unique amps in this thread require expensive casework and the makers also need to make money. Your Centrance and Headroom amps work on similar margins and business principles. Lets get back to more sweet pics please!


----------



## wwmhf

It looks very beautiful!
   
   
  Quote: 





eugenius said:


> Hmm, at last a cheap tube amplifier and I like how it looks: A small hybrid ELEKIT tube amp designed by CASE REAL - surprise, a design made by a designer not an engineer.


----------



## grokit




----------



## MorbidToaster

I'm pretty interested in the WA7. I love the look and it could be a mean desktop amp.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I'm pretty interested in the WA7. I love the look and it could be a mean desktop amp.


 
   
  I still want more info on the power supply; ability to mod/replace said supply and mods to amp as well...




   
  You up for a group buy?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Nah. Gotta keep saving for now. Bigger fish to fry and a wife(ish) to keep happy.
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> I still want more info on the power supply; ability to mod/replace said supply and mods to amp as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Nah. Gotta keep saving for now. Bigger fish to fry and a wife(ish) to keep happy.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, I'm with you! And as long as you make it Deep-fried Cat from 'Sippi, she'll be right nice & happy!


----------



## eugenius

parbaked said:


> Fortunately not everyone feels that way or we would only have cheap Chinese kit amps in similar boring boxes and this thread would not exist. All the beautiful, unique amps in this thread require expensive casework and the makers also need to make money. Your Centrance and Headroom amps work on similar margins and business principles. Lets get back to more sweet pics please!




Actually on most chinese amps it's not the case or even the design, it's what's inside the case that's the problem.  

Ok, let's get back to good looking amps - here's two chinese amps:


----------



## MorbidToaster

The wood makes it look like a bench in a steam room. I like it though.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





eugenius said:


> Hmm, at last a cheap tube amplifier and I like how it looks: A small hybrid ELEKIT tube amp designed by CASE REAL - surprise, a design made by a designer not an engineer.


 
  Looks like a tube amp I'd buy at Ikea.


----------



## parbaked

That's 'cause you, like me, are a MAD amp guy!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> That's 'cause you, like me, are a MAD amp guy!


 
   
  I'm a big fan of MAD amps with Grados (namely the RS-1), but I'd take a Woo for looks (and sound) with pretty much any other headphone. Looks wise, the Woo amps are amongst the very best I've seen.
   
  The MAD Super II though, is one heck of an all rounder (and looker too IMO).


----------



## parbaked

I love my Super II but the good Dr. used the funniest, homemade looking, hand painted, wood feet on mine. Maybe 'cause the power supply gets a bit warm.
With NOS GE tubes the little fella just sings.


----------



## wuwhere

Not one of the lookers but one of the biggest vacuum tubes, CWL-861.


----------



## roadcykler

Quote: 





toy maker said:


> This is 1 of the only 4 pairs ever built, of the Carver Silver-9 tube amplifiers. 40 KT-88 tubes, approx. 540 watts per channel.
> Boy, they are pretty to look at every morning !!!!


 
   
  Who needs a heating system with that thing?


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


roadcykler said:


> Who needs a heating system with that thing?



By the time u need to replace the tubes ur broke! So many!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Don't worry, you're broke waaaaay before that.
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> By the time u need to replace the tubes ur broke! So many!


----------



## Phil95

Interesting, but is it an audio tube? It rather looks like an x-ray generator...


----------



## deutscherhififan

Talk about exceptional case work.....Raven Audio Silhouette Mono Amps.


----------



## hifimanrookie

deutscherhififan said:


> Talk about exceptional case work.....Raven Audio Silhouette Mono Amps.



Why is it outside in the grass and on a iron grill? Is there any danger to explode when switching it on?


----------



## eugenius

That Raven tries too hard, ends up looking chinese. Why pay thousands of dollars for thick aluminium panels? I don't like aluminium panels THAT much.


----------



## p a t r i c k

Briefly scrolling through the thread I must say that to me the vast majority of these amplifiers are absolutely hideous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  A couple of nice ones are this one by CASE REAL and this one by Woo Audio.
   
  I have a question about the Woo Audio WA7. Why didn't they call it the "Tube Cube"?


----------



## Radio_head

There is already a product called the "Tube Cube," its a pelican OEM'd tube carrying case that tubedepot sells.  Otherwise they would have definitely called their WA7 the tube cube because it rhymes.


----------



## p a t r i c k

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> There is already a product called the "Tube Cube," its a pelican OEM'd tube carrying case that tubedepot sells.  Otherwise they would have definitely called their WA7 the tube cube because it rhymes.


 
   
  Thank you. I thought there had to be a reason.


----------



## Phil95

Nice picture, ardilla! But do you know this one (I didn't find it in your picture set)?


----------



## eugenius

The WA7 while nice looking (it has an ugly external PSU that will clutter your desk area though) has a ridiculous drawback - the DAC is only accessible on headphones. Did Woo ever hear of desktop speakers I wonder?


----------



## deutscherhififan

That is not correct. The WA7 can be used as just a Usb DAC.


----------



## eugenius

Oh, so the inputs become outputs? Heh, I didn't notice that, thanks for pointing it out. Does it have volume control on the RCA's as well?


----------



## Blooze

This DIY creation by Steven J. King wins the V-8 award!


----------



## wuwhere

From Triode Lab, Canada. Love to paint the transformers red also on the red one.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





blooze said:


> This DIY creation by Steven J. King wins the V-8 award!


 
   
   I hope the volume pot on that sucker goes to 11.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> I hope the volume pot on that sucker goes to 11.


 
  +1


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


>


 
   
  Was going to order this pre-amp off ebay. Sure wish I had a Stratus for colour matching.


----------



## zorin

http://www.jj-electronic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=46
   
   




   
   




   
   
   








   
   
   
  http://www.eurotubes.com/eurotubes-Hifi-Amps-300B-2A3-JJ-Electronic.htm
   
   
   




   
   
   




   
   
  http://www.euphonia-audioforum.se/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t2963.html


----------



## Oskari

Quote: 





blooze said:


> This DIY creation by Steven J. King wins the V-8 award!


 
   
  I'm afraid Reußenzehn ran away with the award.


----------



## Blooze

The Reußenzehn is more like a finessed Italian engine, while the King is all USA musclecar!
   
  Both cool!


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Mal Valve, Headamp Three - Inside. Can drive any headphone, electrostats too!
   

   
  Earmax Silver Edition. Small and beatiful


----------



## AManAnd88Keys

Kondo Gakuon II again, they are just too gorgeous...


----------



## DefQon

Them Earmax's are extremely expensive for what it does and sound like.
   
  Anywho, been looking to get some monoblocks lately, casually browsing around stumbled upon these beauties.
   
  Lars XLS monoblocks.


----------



## parbaked

I like the symmetry and industrial look of David Manley's compact VTL chassis...


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Them Earmax's are extremely expensive for what it does and sound like.
> 
> Anywho, been looking to get some monoblocks lately, casually browsing around stumbled upon these beauties.
> 
> Lars XLS monoblocks.


 
   
  Interesting design, but all of that clear acrylic completely kills the aesthetic for me.


----------



## bareyb

If at all possible, can you guys post the prices too? I'd love to know what all this beauty costs.


----------



## bareyb

*The "Art Adagio" *
*$25,000.00*


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Interesting design, but all of that clear acrylic completely kills the aesthetic for me.


 

 I've seen them at an audio show, and frankly they don't look good at all...


----------



## smial1966

*Icon Audio HP8 Mk2 Headphone Amplifier*
   
   

   
  Love the utilitarian aesthetic.


----------



## zorin

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Icon Audio HP8 Mk2 Headphone Amplifier*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If the amplifiers had personalities this one would be 'auntie Bertha'.


----------



## DefQon

I never understood why the Icon Audio's are so expensive, they compare best to sub $350 hp amp's.


----------



## smial1966

I disagree, as the HP8 that I listened to recently sounded very good indeed.
   
  John Grandberg (project86) reviewed the amp very favorably too - http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/icon-audio-hp8-mk2-tube-headphone-amplifier - in this interesting and informative article.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> I never understood why the Icon Audio's are so expensive, they compare best to sub $350 hp amp's.


----------



## ianmedium

amanand88keys said:


> Kondo Gakuon II again, they are just too gorgeous...




Now that there is my dream list Power amp! Combine that with their pre, Turntable and Voxative Ampeggio Due and DCS digital front end and I would never leave my listening room!

Of course I am part way there with my TU-05 by fellow Japanese company Analog Squared Paper or as I like to think Kondo Audio note with batteries! I think this is a pretty good looking SET amp but them I am biased


----------



## kramer5150

Moth audio still does it for me...


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> Moth audio still does it for me...


 
   
  Oh yeah...


----------



## YoengJyh




----------



## MorbidToaster

Moth definitely does it for me on most of their amps. Gorgeous.


----------



## kramer5150

I am not sure if these have been posted yet...  probably worth a re-post regardless.
   
  Carver 900W monoblock

   
   
The amps used by Walt Disney in the 1930s making of Fantasia.  Before the days of earth grounding I think (!!!)  I wonder how many people were electrocuted/shocked in the making of this amp?
   

   
   
  Currently owned by the guy who runs Oswaldsmill Audio


----------



## GradestCanadian

Wow. Now that's a setup!!!


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





gradestcanadian said:


> Wow. Now that's a setup!!!


 
  Well it is BIG and very old... for that I think its cool.


----------



## mcullinan

Ayon Spirit 3. $4500


----------



## MuppetFace

> I'm lucky enough to own a piece of Moth gear, the 2A3.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Gorgeous!


----------



## DefQon

Aw man, my post got removed too. Shame MA departed due to lack of capital funds and Craig having to venture into EC. I remember few people posting pictures of those Cicada speakers.


----------



## zorin

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Aw man, my post got removed too. Shame MA departed due to lack of capital funds and Craig having to venture into EC. I remember few people posting pictures of those Cicada speakers.


 
  "Aw man, my post got removed too."
   
  Why ?


----------



## shipsupt

Quote: 





zorin said:


> "Aw man, my post got removed too."
> 
> Why ?


 
   
  Bad juju.


----------



## kramer5150

Heres the link to the mothmuseum....  ENJOY!!
   
  http://www.mothmuseum.com/


----------



## parbaked

The very purposeful looking 1990 VTL Stereo 50 by David Manley.
  Nice small chassis power amplifier...


----------



## thazy2

OMG, they are all nice looking amp.


----------



## Rossy007

wow, .i used to have one of these.....loved it


----------



## grokit

I've always loved the Woo aesthetic...


----------



## swmtnbiker

Me too. Woo designs some very nice looking equipment.


----------



## Silent One

_Yes, the WooAudio aesthetic..._


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





silent one said:


> _Yes, the WooAudio aesthetic..._


 
  WooAudio aesthetic beautiful but I've always ended up buying more industrial builds like my 90s VTL and my Mapletree Super 2.
  Note Dr. Lloyd's handmade and painted wood feet!
  By comparison the Woo looks so well finished!


----------



## fabio-fi

I Admit, the WA7 Fireflies looks stunning.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





grokit said:


>


 
   
  I'm drooling on sight of the WA5!


----------



## smial1966

Wonderfully functional and great sounding with a Bauhaus industrial aesthetic. My Lloyd Peppard creation is painted in Hammerite black and is a ugly beast of beauty.

Andy.



parbaked said:


> WooAudio aesthetic beautiful but I've always ended up buying more industrial builds like my 90s VTL and my Mapletree Super 2.
> Note Dr. Lloyd's handmade and painted wood feet!
> By comparison the Woo looks so well finished!


----------



## BournePerfect

Moth stands tall above everything else imo. Even the ZDSE is jaw-dropping to my eye. Woo is very appealy too-even thought I think the WA7 is an eyesore compared to the rest of their lineup.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## jbusuego

Mine of course is one of the best looking tube amp  AES SIX PACS


----------



## Painterspal

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I never understood why the Icon Audio's are so expensive, they compare best to sub $350 hp amp's.


 

 I beg to differ. Stunning amp, completely underrated. Looks fantastic too.


----------



## erikfreedom

audio space.


----------



## erikfreedom

audio space reference one.


----------



## DefQon

That last one sort of looks like a train.


----------



## bmichels

Does someone has a Rogers HF-200 ?   I really like it's look...
   
*I wonder how it sound, and expecially how the Headphone-out sound* (can it replace a dedicated high end headphone Amp ?)


----------



## erikfreedom

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Does someone has a Rogers HF-200 ?   I really like it's look...
> 
> *I wonder how it sound, and expecially how the Headphone-out sound* (can it replace a dedicated high end headphone Amp ?)


 
  at 11500 usd$ price without options I seriously doubt many people have this thing on this forum. buy a stax sr 009 setup instead for about the same price or less. you'll thank me later.


----------



## dleblanc343

I think the Mc275 is the the nicest looking tube amplifier, bar none. My already incredibly beautiful Mc225 pales in comparison.





Edit: Yeah... my iphone picture isn't very indicative!


----------



## DefQon

Yeah I agree I posted a few pics of them few pages back. What really stands out on them McIntosh monoblocks is the green led emitting tubes.


----------



## Draygonn

defqon said:


> Yeah I agree I posted a few pics of them few pages back. What really stands out on them McIntosh monoblocks is the green led emitting tubes.


they make nice warmup indicators


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> they make nice warmup indicators


 
  That is so freaking cool.


----------



## grokit

YES!... that's a cool GIF. Do they really light up sequentially like that?
  So much I haven't seen in this world


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





grokit said:


> YES!... that's a cool GIF. Do they really light up sequentially like that?
> So much I haven't seen in this world


 
   
  That model is actually on my short list. Pre-owned, though.


----------



## wuwhere

Jadis JA500 monos.


----------



## dleblanc343

grokit said:


> YES!... that's a cool GIF. Do they really light up sequentially like that?
> So much I haven't seen in this world



Yes, the amp does that on start up. Once all led's flash red once and no short/defective tube is detected, everything goes green.


----------



## Phil95

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I think the Mc275 is the the nicest looking tube amplifier, bar none. My already incredibly beautiful Mc225 pales in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  OK, but what about sound quality? Are they as good as equivalent (in terms of price) Audio Research?


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





phil95 said:


> OK, but what about sound quality? Are they as good as equivalent (in terms of price) Audio Research?


 

 They're not intended to have the same sound signature I guess...


----------



## Jones Bob

Seen in a mall store in China. Brand is Zhuhai Spark and is made for the mainland China market by Cayin. Push Pull 300B point to point wired components. Built like a battleship. Fit and finish was excellent, far better than the iPod photo shows. Sounded very good too. List was 9800 yuan, around US$1500. But like all things in China, the price is very negotiable. Would have bought it but: 1) too heavy to carry on my flight, 2) 230VAC


----------



## Silent One

It's nearly summer, you should be working out with weights!


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





jones bob said:


> Seen in a mall store in China. Brand is Zhuhai Spark and is made for the mainland China market by Cayin. Push Pull 300B point to point wired components. Built like a battleship. Fit and finish was excellent, far better than the iPod photo shows. Sounded very good too. List was 9800 yuan, around US$1500. But like all things in China, the price is very negotiable. Would have bought it but: 1) too heavy to carry on my flight, 2) 230VAC


 
   
  That is damn cheap. But I'd be more concerned about the innards than anything else. Some thing's just really look good to be true.


----------



## CJG888

Cayin (including Zhuhai Spark) and Opera Consonance are generally manufactured to Western Standards. With some brands (e.g. Meixing / Ming Da), there appears to be a difference between what is exported and what is on sale here in China...


----------



## CJG888

...of course this is all assuming that the amp you were looking at is genuine and not a knock-off!


----------



## DefQon

Damn knock-off's.


----------



## Jones Bob

Cayin (and Zhuhai Spark) is a privatized spinoff of the electronics arm of the PRC Air Force. Their stuff is very well done and built to military standards, reminding me at least as well built as vintage MacIntosh amps. I have visited the factory and main headquarters/showroom and was pretty impressed. In a country where even the fakes are fakes, Cayin is the real deal. Inside, outside and sound quality impressed me. 

FWIW, I use a cute little Meng Music Angel PP 6P6P as a headphone and speaker amp and it sounds very good. But itside build quality is absolute trash, and a major PITA to modify. But it works, until I get my own PP 6v6 amp built.


----------



## dleblanc343

phil95 said:


> OK, but what about sound quality? Are they as good as equivalent (in terms of price) Audio Research?



Depends on the model of the amplifier, I've only tried one audio research speaker amp but it was SS

This was it


----------



## formula1

Gaku On monoblocks. When i heard the price i was


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> This was it


 
  Gungnir looking good up there with the HE6


----------



## ehreiyc

Quote: 





ghostmusic said:


> And I give it up for the classy Shindo WE300B Limited Edition. Totally dig the green/gold vintage aesthetic... just beautiful


 
  agh gorgeous <3


----------



## teb1013

The legendary Sennheiser Orpheus is my choice for most beautiful ever!

http://us.aving.net/news/view.php?articleId=8517


----------



## MDR30

kramer5150 said:


> I am not sure if these have been posted yet...  probably worth a re-post regardless.
> 
> Carver 900W monoblock
> 
> ...




Now that's fantastic, Kramer. Fantasia with LA musicians and Stokowski was recorded in seven/ nine channels, a real pioneer recording in 1937 and a few years on. How did that tube stack end up there? Reminds me of the Bell towers used for Stokowski's early 1930s Philadelphia recordings. Any more pics?


----------



## RockvillePete

Quote: 





xenithon said:


> I've always liked the KR Audio Kronzilla (preferably sans cage):


 
   
   




KR Audio T1610 Power Triode
   
  Now _THAT's_ a power tube! Holy cow!! And here I thought the 845 triode used for the Nagra VPA was over the top. Why it's just a wee laddie next to this howitzer casing!
   
  God I want one!! [size=10.5pt]Transparency with cojones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/size]
   








RCA 845 Transmitting/Power Triode
   
The Nagra monos have been my Powerball amps ever since I read their review in _Stereophile_ back in '99. But now that I've discovered the Kronzilla, I may have to reassess which of these beasts will be my ultimate dream amplifier.
   
  The only problem with amps of this caliber is you can only run them for four or five months out of the year. Who needs a wood stove when you have these puppies?


----------



## GrindingThud

Kronzilla DXL! 200wpc class A tube amp....that's crazy sick. I must have..... At only $27k they are a bargain. 



rockvillepete said:


> KR Audio T1610 Power Triode
> 
> Now _THAT's_ a power tube! Holy cow!! And here I thought the 845 triode used for the Nagra VPA was over the top. Why it's just a wee laddie next to this howitzer casing!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic Defender

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Gungnir looking good up there with the HE6


 
   
  Now that Gungnir looks good in my system! I purchased it back in early June from deleblanc343. Love it quite a bit. I'm about to get a Naim NAIT XS2 in the next few months and anticipate them being a nice combination.


----------



## Radio_head

Quote: 





rockvillepete said:


>


 
   
  I'd love to see measurements on these things.  Talk about compensation curves...


----------



## DefQon

That's freaking crazy big.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





defqon said:


> That's freaking crazy big.


 
  That person has the smallest hands I've ever seen!


----------



## Silent One

So, what does it sound like... when dropped


----------



## MDR30

Mies van der Rohe style.


----------



## telecaster

Mies is all about exploding the box, the exact opposite of this actually! Maybe the guts exposed would be like Richard Rogers (the Pompidou Museum is an example)


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Mies is all about exploding the box, the exact opposite of this actually! Maybe the guts exposed would be like Richard Rogers (the Pompidou Museum is an example)


 
  Looks Memphis to me....


----------



## MDR30

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Mies is all about exploding the box, the exact opposite of this actually! Maybe the guts exposed would be like Richard Rogers (the Pompidou Museum is an example)


 
   
  That's an interesting observation, far more advanced than what I had in mind ("less is more").
   
  Rather "necessity is the mother of invention" (musical reference can't be avoided), in the spirit of simple functionalism.
   
  Bought an amp kit for 50 bucks.
   

   
  Needed a case. Took my bike on a free weekend and visited five or six stores, finally found these at Ikea for 12 bucks.
   

   
  Power _in_ on the inside, power _out_ on the outside.
   

   
  Or, as some clever person coined the phrase: "Think outside the box".
   

   
  More about this $70 amp here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/670746/the-bamboo-6n3p-tube-preamp
   
  Oh, the Memphis Group was unknown to me (I'm too old) - apt comparison. Are you all architects/designers out there?


----------



## MDR30

Forgot to mention that this is a preamp without headphone output, I use it together with low voltage sources and a regular headphone amp.

Someone tried it as a headphone amp, apparently without much success:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/626374/muse-tu-20-tube-amp-anyone-try-this-little-cutie#post_9348105


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





mdr30 said:


> Oh, the Memphis Group was unknown to me (I'm too old) - apt comparison.


 
  Memphis Group is early 1980s. You can't be that old!


----------



## Nahuatl

That's funny,
  I had the same reaction when I searched the Amp name and finding out the price.
  They surely look nice though.
   
   
  Quote: 





formula1 said:


> Gaku On monoblocks. When i heard the price i was


----------



## MDR30

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> Memphis Group is early 1980s. You can't be that old!


 
   
  Oh, I was in my mid twenties, but already my taste for style hade been thoroughly influenced by dada, Bauhaus, functionalism etc. Those were the days! Very little exciting seems to have surfaced since then...
   
  Anyways, I hade some boxes left and realized I didn't like the perspex covers of my Indeed G3 amp, so there again a solution presented itself. This time I had to get a fretsaw and a 25 mm cylinder drill. Butchered the bottom of one box to make the top cover, and used one of the lids as a base. In there is also space for capacitors etc should I decide to beef the amp up.
   
  Result is a decorative liitle piece, in the Egyptian inspired art deco style (with a hint of pagodas). Could be the top of a NY skyscraper.
   

   

   
  The Indeed G3 is a fantastic little amp, with goood gain and power and a convincing sound stage. 5814 tube (ECC82) and mosfets, class A. Heartily recommended for all who likes to make a bargain.


----------



## gwaaron

Audio Research Reference 110.  Maybe not as pretty as some others, but it lives upstairs in my listening room.  And the sound is exceptional!


----------



## gwaaron

I have always loved the clean look, almost industrial of the ARC gear.


----------



## gwaaron

But this is such a classic tube look.  Thinking about replacing my preamp with this bad boy.


----------



## eugenius

arc looks cheap but well made (I bet their profit margin is like porsche's) and the cary would have been decent if not for the garish meters and the blinding leds


----------



## shigzeo

My wife hates valve amps. Hates them. But for some reason, she thinks the gigantic ALO Audio Studio Six is nice looking. I think from the front it is very handsome. I'm not a fan of amp asses.


----------



## gwaaron

Quote: 





eugenius said:


> arc looks cheap but well made (I bet their profit margin is like porsche's) and the cary would have been decent if not for the garish meters and the blinding leds


 
   
  That is why Baskin Robbins has 33 flavors.


----------



## Phil95

Quote: 





gwaaron said:


> Audio Research Reference 110.  Maybe not as pretty as some others, but it lives upstairs in my listening room.  And the sound is exceptional!


 
  ...like it is with most of AR products. The new Reference 250 is assessed as more exceptional than any other AR amp. Any listening experience to share?


----------



## bmichels

Not so expensive (700€) but terribly good looking and balanced circuits : Little Dot Mk VI balanced.


----------



## JoeDoe

Just stumbled onto this thread and I'll contribute!
  

  
 These Elekit amps are eyecandy!


----------



## Destroysall

I think if I had to pick one right now it would be the Line Magnetic 518ia:


 I first heard it when I visited my local dealer. The setup was a Pro-Ject Xtension 12 turntable with an EMT TSD 15 Super Fine Line cartridge → Leben RS-30EQ phono preamp → Line Magnetic 518ia → DeVore Fidelity Orangutan O/96 loudspeakers.  It was seriously the best setup I've ever heard in my whole life. The loudspeakers just disappeared almost instantly when the music came on and all I could hear was the music. I kid you not when I say I had tears rolling down my face at how amazing it sounded. Definitely my dream setup. : - )


----------



## bmichels

Super super good looking Amp this *Line Magnetic 518ia* !!!  and apparently, good sounding also !!
  
 And what about it's bigger brother !   the Line Magnetic 219 IA :


----------



## MorbidToaster

The LM stuff is all good. They're bargains in the world of speaker-fi, IMO.

My dream is similar to the one described above as well. Except with that 519. That thing is a beast. Well over 100lbs, IIRC.

Then again, I still love my little Leben that could.


----------



## Destroysall

morbidtoaster said:


> Then again, I still love my little Leben that could.


I can't argue with that. Leben makes gorgeous sounding amps. : - )


bmichels said:


> Super super good looking Amp this *Line Magnetic 518ia* !!!  and apparently, good sounding also !!


It indeed is. If its one other thing I like about their amps is the infrared remote control made out of Aluminum. Definitely adds to the luxury.


----------



## TrollDragon

Line Magnetic... Honey we need to make some room for the new mono blocks...


----------



## Destroysall

^There mono blocks are ridiculously awesome! 
 I thought I'd share Leben's CS660P power amplifier while I am at it as well:


----------



## bmichels

Decware Taboo MKIII :


----------



## eugenius

That Decware amp is an ergonomic nightmare. Burned fingers when adjusting volume, tubes being snatched by wires, horizontal meters, line input right next to the output terminals ... I guess some people will swallow anything if it has wood in it.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

eugenius said:


> That Decware amp is an ergonomic nightmare. Burned fingers when adjusting volume, tubes being snatched by wires, horizontal meters, line input right next to the output terminals ... I guess some people will swallow anything if it has wood in it.


 
  
 L0l0l0o0l0o0ol00l


----------



## Phil95

eugenius said:


> That Decware amp is an ergonomic nightmare. Burned fingers when adjusting volume, tubes being snatched by wires, horizontal meters, line input right next to the output terminals ... I guess some people will swallow anything if it has wood in it.


 
 It's quite beautiful, but the fact is that having the XLR jacks just before the meters isn't really convenient. But XLR connections -and presumably balanced topology- is quite rare for this kind of amp (single ended triode). So what about the sound quality?


----------



## reeltime

trolldragon said:


> Line Magnetic... Honey we need to make some room for the new mono blocks...


 
  
 That's tube porn.


----------



## eugenius

phil95 said:


> It's quite beautiful, but the fact is that having the XLR jacks just before the meters isn't really convenient. But XLR connections -and presumably balanced topology- is quite rare for this kind of amp (single ended triode). So what about the sound quality?




Balanced topology with single ended inputs? Ha!! To top it off, I clicked the link and it's 1700$. Come on dude, I thought it was around 700$ .... ) 

A Luxman SQ-N10 is 2000$ (drives real loudspeakers at least for the nearfield, has a nice remote, tone controls and a crapload of other features and it actually looks awesome):


----------



## kn19h7

eugenius said:


> That Decware amp is an ergonomic nightmare. Burned fingers when adjusting volume, tubes being snatched by wires, horizontal meters, line input right next to the output terminals ... I guess some people will swallow anything if it has wood in it.


 
 Maybe it was designed for vertical wall mounting


----------



## bmichels

Want channel separation ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     Wooaudio W234 Headphone amps Mono blocs !
  
 Only 60 lb... per chanel.


----------



## kn19h7

bmichels said:


> Want channel separation ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 By then you will have to deal with channel imbalance...


----------



## Haidar

Lamps, not amps, made by Frank Buchwald


----------



## SleepyOne

Wow, impressive lamps, so retro SF! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve Eddy

eugenius said:


> Balanced topology with single ended inputs? Ha!!




Its outputs are balanced by way of the output transformers.

se


----------



## Haidar

The work of Mike Cochran
 http://coppersteam.com


----------



## golgi

Amazing stuff in this thread!  Somewhere on this site, I had seen a photo of a tube amp that was encased in a old knotted tree trunk.  I thought maybe it was in this thread but can't seem to find it again.  Does anyone else know which one I'm talking about?


----------



## GrindingThud

This one? http://www.bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?topic=1218.0




golgi said:


> Amazing stuff in this thread!  Somewhere on this site, I had seen a photo of a tube amp that was encased in a old knotted tree trunk.  I thought maybe it was in this thread but can't seem to find it again.  Does anyone else know which one I'm talking about?


----------



## TrollDragon

grindingthud said:


> This one? http://www.bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?topic=1218.0


 
 Gorgeous Crack!


----------



## golgi

grindingthud said:


> This one? http://www.bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?topic=1218.0


 
  Thanks for posting this. That isn't the one I was looking for. However, the one you posted is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## youngGeezeh

haidar said:


> Lamps, not amps, made by Frank Buchwald


 
 Wow, what in the heck. Looks like something out of a game called "BIOSHOCK"


----------



## Destroysall

Forgive me, I'm still in awe of the gorgeous beauty in Shindo Lab and Leben HiFi amplifiers. Especially considering how beautiful they are represented in these photos:


----------



## MorbidToaster

Shindo and Leben get me, too.

I'm admittedly biased on the Leben front though.


----------



## Silent One

I've always been fond of Shindo Labs. I bought a pair of Shindo monoblocks and preamp in July and never brought it home. Still sitting on my dealer's shelf in the studio. Truth be told, I was waiting on Ken Shindo to make my Silver ICs and he ran into delays with sourcing the good stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May bring my kit home next Friday... they're pictured below:


----------



## Destroysall

silent one said:


> I've always been fond of Shindo Labs. I bought a pair of Shindo monoblocks and preamp in July and never brought it home. Still sitting on my dealer's shelf in the studio. Truth be told, I was waiting on Ken Shindo to make my Silver ICs and he ran into delays with sourcing the good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's beautiful! May I ask, what's the rest of your system going to look like?


----------



## Silent One

I also bought the Aurieges Preamp with Moving Magnet Phono Stage
  

  
  
 And a Shindo Labs Mr.T Power Conditioner
  




  
  
 - Shindo Labs Silver Interconnects
 - Auditorium A23 Silver Speaker wire
 - Wireworld Silver Eclipse 7 Headphone cable (4x19AWG)
  
 Will be listening with my HE-6 thru speaker taps (+ resistors)
  
  
  
 Current gears:
  
 Mac mini music server
 Music Hall MMF-7 Turn Table
 W4S DAC-1 (upgraded Digital Board; Low ESR _"Super Caps"_
 2359glenn Custom OTL amp
 Sansui G-22000
 Pioneer SX-D7000
 Pioneer SX-650
 Senn HD650
 Wireworld Eclipse 6 ICs; Wireworld Electra 5 power conditioning cords
  
 ect...
  
 Below is an iPhone pix (poor lighting) I took of my amps on the shelf at the studio - I unwrapped one for the shot


----------



## bmichels

Another VERY nice one !   Audio Space Ref 3.1


----------



## Destroysall

silent one said:


> I also bought the Aurieges Preamp with Moving Magnet Phono Stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You should look into DeVore Fidelity speakers if you ever find the chance. They sound "delicious" with Shindo and Leben gear.


----------



## Silent One

destroysall said:


> You should look into DeVore Fidelity speakers if you ever find the chance. They sound "delicious" with Shindo and Leben gear.


 
  
 I should... my dealer is a dealer for DeVore Fidelity. No place for speakers at the time which is why I bought new cans.


----------



## bmichels

OK OK I know it is NOT an amp, but it's sooooo beautifull !
  
 this may even tempt me to go back to analog !  
  
 from JC Verdier:


----------



## bmichels

guess from where is it coming...


----------



## Destroysall

silent one said:


> I should... my dealer is a dealer for DeVore Fidelity. No place for speakers at the time which is why I bought new cans.


 

 Hopefully you can one day. 
  
 Question, Silent One.. did you ever hear the Leben RS-30EQ phono preamp? If so, any chance you can provide an insight on how it compares to the Shindo Aurieges?


----------



## Silent One

destroysall said:


> Hopefully you can one day.
> 
> Question, Silent One.. did you ever hear the Leben RS-30EQ phono preamp? If so, any chance you can provide an insight on how it compares to the Shindo Aurieges?


 
  
 Sorry, I have not. He carries Leben gears but I was preoccupied with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_other_ line. Also, I just returned home with a pair of pre-owned speakers to get me through till next summer - KEF Corda 9's. Will hook 'em up at the end (or near) the Standford-USC game tonight.


----------



## Destroysall

silent one said:


> Sorry, I have not. He carries Leben gears but I was preoccupied with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol, I hear ya.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KEF Corda's sound nice. Please post some pics of this setup when ya can, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Silent One

Thanks. I thought you saw the other stuff save this pair of speakers...


----------



## Destroysall

silent one said:


> Thanks. I thought you saw the other stuff save this pair of speakers...


 
 Gee, they look gorgeous! Such elegance, and a nice complement to the vintage receiver. And I actually did see them in the other thread; forgive me on that one, I meant after you a had set up the KEF speakers.


----------



## Silent One

destroysall said:


> Gee, they look gorgeous! Such elegance, and a nice complement to the vintage receiver. And I actually did see them in the other thread; forgive me on that one, I meant after you a had set up the KEF speakers.


 
 OH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Space is _super tight_, so their placement throughout testing will be temporary. Perhaps, during football Sunday afternoon... I'll shoot 'em!


----------



## Spareribs

I built a nice DIY guitar tube amp and here's the internal uncensored shots.


----------



## parbaked

This little spud requires drinking a beer before assembling!


----------



## Neverthinking

Good looking is the least aspect that I will consider... lol


----------



## zorin

A slight detour - clocks in the form of the tube amplifiers


----------



## Tingc222

I hope to be purchasing a great condition pair of the McIntosh MC60s for powering my upcoming HE-6 prototypes (Maybe considering showing up at a headphone meet with it?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). In my opinion, Mac gear is stunning looking (a nice combination of industrial and retro-American), and the early monoblocks take the cake!


----------



## parbaked

...then on the other end of the spectrum from the Big Macs is my little Spud:


----------



## parbaked

One more, sorry...


----------



## Tuco1965

tingc222 said:


> I hope to be purchasing a great condition pair of the McIntosh MC60s for powering my upcoming HE-6 prototypes (Maybe considering showing up at a headphone meet with it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 All the McIntosh gear looks stunning and timeless to me.


----------



## Silent One

tuco1965 said:


> All the McIntosh gear looks stunning and timeless to me.


 
  
 Yes.... Industrial chic!


----------



## dxanex

*Dared MP-6 *
  
 Certainly isn't best looking tube amp, but it is definitely.....unique.... (and it has bluetooth)


----------



## money4me247

dxanex said:


> Certainly isn't best looking tube amp, but it is definitely.....unique.... (and it has bluetooth)


 
 what is this!?!? product name please


----------



## dxanex

money4me247 said:


> what is this!?!? product name please


 
 oops, fixed the post...it's a Dared MP-6. Chinese company, I believe. Don't know much about their products...


----------



## dxanex

Just found this DIY amp on Ebay. I'm going to leave these right here....


----------



## parbaked

That's  superb!
 I wonder what happens when one presses the Reset button!


----------



## quantx

Kaivalya… by Trafomatic


----------



## bmichels

An  Astell & Kern prototype I believe...

  
 and also (look at the INSIDE rather than the outside) :


----------



## bmichels




----------



## bmichels

promising tube !


----------



## TrollDragon

Kronzilla!


----------



## bmichels

trolldragon said:


> Kronzilla!


 
 yes


----------



## zorin

This is an utterly amazing neatness and 'inner beauty'.
  
  




  
 This image reminds me of the line - "Mine is bigger than yours"


----------



## swannie007

What amp is that? It is beautiful!!!


----------



## bmichels

swannie007 said:


> What amp is that? It is beautiful!!!


 
*DartZeel LHC-208  DAC/AMP *
  
 Direct from Herve at darTZeel : "The new LHC-208 will be available for around June 2014. The retail price is not fixed yet, but the target is around €10k (Geneva FOB price - as all indicative darTZeel prices are given - meaning shipping, taxes, etc., are not included)".


----------



## dxanex

swannie007 said:


> What amp is that? It is beautiful!!!


 
  
 ^ I'm opposite. I actually think it kind of looks like a Playskool amp. To each his own!


----------



## bmichels

dxanex said:


> ^ I'm opposite. I actually think it kind of looks like a Playskool amp. To each his own!


 
 no, look rather at the inside !!


----------



## bmichels

LOVELY  ALLNIC


----------



## eugenius

That dartzeel  uses a cheap computer style heatpipe heatsink with no regard to temperature drift. Either that or it's digital and that heatpipe cooler is for show. 
  
 Also, it's offtopic.


----------



## manbear




----------



## bmichels

one more :


----------



## turo91

I really love the look of the italian Megahertz product (http://www.megahertzaudio.it/)


----------



## Shaffer

I really like the styling of the Graaf 5050. The transformers on the older versions were pinstriped in Ferrari red. Woof!


----------



## bmichels

Nice tubes ....


----------



## smial1966

They are very aesthetically pleasing, but at €1340 per matched pair they'd better sound absolutely sublime too! 




bmichels said:


> Nice tubes ....


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


> They are very aesthetically pleasing, but at €1340 per matched pair they'd better sound sublime too!


 
 Where did you get their price ?  Do You know some AMP that are using them ?


----------



## smial1966

Google revealed - http://www.acoustic-dimension.com/elrog/elrog-main-page.htm - scroll down for a picture of them in a Kondo Ongaku.




bmichels said:


> Where did you get their price ?  Do You know some AMP that are using them ?


----------



## bmichels

Want a big one ?  *Line Magnetic 41.2 212 Single Ended mono amplifier*
  

  
 or more reasonable... the "smaller" Line Magnetic LM-219 IA (2 x 24w) :


----------



## bmichels

About this *CHALLENGE-se-833-mx * ?    
  
 60 watts at Pure class A and weights 45 kg's.  The output tube reminds a bit on the Wavac amplifiers. Priced at €30.000 for pair.


----------



## quantx

bmichels said:


> About this *CHALLENGE-se-833-mx * ?
> 
> 60 watts at Pure class A and weights 45 kg's.  The output tube reminds a bit on the Wavac amplifiers. Priced at €30.000 for pair.


 
 Not expensive enough.
 As per ethics, I'm against low priced hifi.


----------



## bmichels

And this one !!  (work in progress) : *Thomas Mayer 211/211 amplifiers *


----------



## eugenius

That 211 looks promising.


----------



## Phil95

quantx said:


> Not expensive enough.
> As per ethics, I'm against low priced hifi.


 
 So have a look at the Audio Note Ongaku model ($80,000): http://dagogo.com/audio-note-ongaku-integrated-amplifier-review


----------



## quantx

I'd rather have two monos for 160 000. Possible ?


----------



## customcoco

quantx said:


> I'd rather have two monos for 160 000. Possible ?


 

 That would foolish, since you could buy the lovely Lamm Ml3 for only 139K$...


----------



## quantx

customcoco said:


> That would foolish, since you could buy the lovely Lamm Ml3 for only 139K$...


 
 Too cheap. Something fishy, there.


----------



## customcoco

quantx said:


> Too cheap. Something fishy, there.


 

 mmm methinks so as well.
  
 But hey, you only get what you pay for.
  
 At such a low price, compromises are to be expected at some point.


----------



## Anda

HAD Audiolab Maestral One

  
 HAD Audiolab Maestral Two

  
  
 HAD Audiolab Maestral Three

  
 Maestral series:
http://www.had-audiolab.com/product.asp?id=62


----------



## Haidar

From Serbia:
 http://www.aurisaudio.rs/?product=adagio-300b-2


----------



## bmichels

I like this little puppy


----------



## bmichels

Peter Willemen's EML-300B-XLS


----------



## Tuco1965

Oh I like that!


----------



## bmichels

I just ordered this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;:  Eddie Current 4-45 (the 2nd version, built into a BA sase)


----------



## Haidar

http://glabdefi.com/
 then scroll down on their page


----------



## bosal

I love spl phonitor. New and older version


----------



## tjw321

I was looking for the "worst looking tube amp" thread and couldn't find one, so I'll just leave this here for you:
  

  
 I nearly didn't post it because I had to state that I wasn't uploading offensive material....


----------



## Tuco1965

I just don't know what to say...


----------



## tjw321

tjw321 said:


> I was looking for the "worst looking tube amp" thread and couldn't find one, so I'll just leave this here for you:
> 
> ...
> 
> I nearly didn't post it because I had to state that I wasn't uploading offensive material....


 
 I just found the product page for it...only $1,800
  
http://www.hammacher.com/Product/12377


----------



## Silent One

If that thing were gifted to me it'd never come out from hiding in the garage!


----------



## bmichels

Kronzilla VA680 :


----------



## Xenophon

Not exactly the typical headphone amp but design-wise I like it, if for nothing else because it's something different:
  

  
 I don't know its price but it uses silver transformers and Elrog 211 tubes and I know the price for a pair of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I suspect it'll be a case of 'if you need to ask, it'll be too much'.  More info here:  http://vinylsavor.blogspot.com (btw, lots of interesting designs with a variety of tubes there, the owner of the site is a long standing diyaudio member, no idea if he's on head-fi).
  
 Story behind the Elrog tubes (only in 211 an 845 to my knowledge) is very interesting, it's what happens when contemporary engineering company in Germany is asked to produce an audio tube using modern techniques.   Something about the Elrog tubes:  
  
 http://www.6moons.com/industryfeatures/elrog/1.html
  
 I stumbled on the site while doing research for my diy project of next summer.


----------



## zorin

tjw321 said:


> I was looking for the "worst looking tube amp" thread and couldn't find one, so I'll just leave this here for you:
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly didn't post it because I had to state that I wasn't uploading offensive material....


 
 Fantastic, amazing ! Utterly lovable.


----------



## parbaked

Butler Monad A100 monos sporting 300Bs...on Agon...


----------



## billsq

try little dot mk viii


----------



## Tim-E

I like the woo audio wa7 firefly, it's cool with its glass cover. Also the little dot I+, the black and gold go really well together


----------



## Haidar

Check these out:
 http://fleawatt.blogspot.com/2013/10/zenith-model-7-s-363-fleawatted.html
 http://fleawatt.blogspot.com/2013/01/fleawatt-atomic-class-d-amplifier.html


----------



## qveda

maxvla said:


> My defacto standard for beautiful tube amps is Frank Cooter's twin towers, mercury vapor power and all:


 
  
 GOOD LORD !    When I saw this I had to try searching for more of his amps, but found surprisingly little info.   Are these all one-off ?   Does he sell them somewhere?  if they sound half as good as they look they would be amazing.


----------



## Tuco1965

Definitely beautiful amps for sure!


----------



## parbaked

qveda said:


> GOOD LORD !    When I saw this I had to try searching for more of his amps, but found surprisingly little info.   Are these all one-off ?   Does he sell them somewhere?  if they sound half as good as they look they would be amazing.


 
 Frank is a long time Head-Fier. You can find him here if you look.
 He often exhibits his work at Bay Area meets.
 His amps are steampunk inspired and, IIRC, built as a hobby for his own enjoyment.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Saw and listened to Frank's latest work at the last Southern Cal Meet in March.  A great gentleman!   
 (disclaimer: not my pics, just hijacked 'em off from other forums)


----------



## Tuco1965

I'd love to see and hear those amps!


----------



## qveda

just ...can't ...quite ...see Frank Cooter's asking price in the flyer on the table .


----------



## Sko0byDoo

qveda said:


> just ...can't ...quite ...see Frank Cooter's asking price in the flyer on the table .


 
  
 Haha...you're may be late   Jude got one of the setups in the background of this video (right side):
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/715795/dr-cheskys-ultimate-headphone-demonstration-disc-head-fi-tv
  
 Don't know if Jude got it, got it or just "borrowing."


----------



## bmichels

what a beauty : Novacron Atma-Sphere : 2x 60W class A


----------



## Tuco1965

Damn that looks good!


----------



## eugenius

Yes, those are officially the best looking classic styled tube amps.


----------



## bmichels

Western Electric 49B pre-amplifier :


----------



## Haidar

Found here:
 http://www.inner-magazines.com/news/423/57/Headphone-amping-on-the-highest-level/
  
 Does anyone know how I can get in touch with August?


----------



## TrollDragon

Wait 23 days...


----------



## Sko0byDoo

haidar said:


> http://www.inner-magazines.com/news/423/57/Headphone-amping-on-the-highest-level/
> 
> Does anyone know how I can get in touch with August?


 
  
 Good read...I have a few 2A3/45 tubed amp's, they're niceee...


----------



## TimSchirmer

Call me a geek, but I love the simple, DIY/made-in-a-garage look of the bottlehead amps.


----------



## parbaked

timschirmer said:


> Call me a geek, but I love the simple, DIY/made-in-a-garage look of the bottlehead amps.


 
 or these early Decware SE84 monoblocks:


----------



## eugenius

is that the color of vomit?


----------



## bmichels

another (flat) beauty:
  

  
*Specs:*


----------



## eugenius

Interesting amp that Accuhorn.


----------



## SleepyOne

Maybe able to double up and fried food on it given those hot tubes?


----------



## Stereolab42

This is clearly the best thread in the history of humanity.


----------



## bmichels

eugenius said:


> Interesting amp that Accuhorn.


 
  
 YEP and they use 6C33 tubes that have a real history : they were discovered in a MIG25 Airplane !


----------



## Phil95

bmichels said:


> what a beauty : Novacron Atma-Sphere : 2x 60W class A


 

 Yes, and I'd like to know if these OTL amps sound as good as they look. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## wwmhf

This may or may not be a "best looking tube amp", but it is an amazing one in a certain sense:


----------



## qveda

wow.. and all point to point wiring ?


----------



## teb1013

It would be better if it just had one headphone jack on it!


----------



## eugenius

Yes, a 3.5mm headphone jack - it would make a decent IEM amp.


----------



## MDR30

wwmhf said:


> This may or may not be a "best looking tube amp", but it is an amazing one in a certain sense:





wwmhf said:


> This may or may not be a "best looking tube amp", but it is an amazing one in a certain sense:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, where can I get 60 matched tubes?


----------



## wwmhf

mdr30 said:


> wwmhf said:
> 
> 
> > This may or may not be a "best looking tube amp", but it is an amazing one in a certain sense:
> ...


 
 You may have to find 68 or 34 pairs matched tubes!


----------



## Bookbear

More is not always better.   Just sayin'...


----------



## wwmhf

Since winter is coming, more can be better!


----------



## immtbiker

Warms your heart, house, and ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Better have 2 or 3 surge protectors in series.


----------



## Bookbear

immtbiker said:


> Warms your heart, house, and ears!


 
 Yeah.... tunes and heat!


----------



## Bookbear

wwmhf said:


> Since winter is coming, more can be better!


 

 Winter is always coming.....   but living where I do, I'd need fans in December running that thing!


----------



## swannie007

wwmhf said:


> This may or may not be a "best looking tube amp", but it is an amazing one in a certain sense:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Sweet Jesus!!!! What is that???? An apartment building heater?


----------



## zorin

swannie007 said:


> Holy Sweet Jesus!!!! What is that???? An apartment building heater?


 
  
 That is one tube [valve] for every member of a symphonic orchestra.


----------



## immtbiker

Blue Hawaii Kerry Edition:
  

  
  
 Custom made. Doesn't get much sweeter for the Stax SR-009


----------



## Redcarmoose

ALO Audio Studio Six

http://www.head-fi.org/t/674498/alo-audio-studio-six-reviews-and-impressions-thread


----------



## zorin

I include pictures of this amplifier because if you are a woodworm then this amp is best looking.
 Now, it only has to be identified. Anybody knows its markings ?  [ http://www.inner-magazines.com/news/423/57/Headphone-amping-on-the-highest-level/ ]


----------



## Redcarmoose

zorin said:


> I include pictures of this amplifier because if you are a woodworm then this amp is best looking.
> Now, it only has to be identified. Anybody knows its markings ?  [ http://www.inner-magazines.com/news/423/57/Headphone-amping-on-the-highest-level/ ]





I have seen that we page before. That guy also has an old 1920s radio made into a 300B headphone amp. I would guess it is custom?



Still to me it is the worst looking amp I have ever seen?


----------



## qveda

Here is an interesting integrated amp from Rethm, I think.


----------



## eugenius

That is a custom EML headphone amp I've seen on ebay for cheap a couple of times. There must be a reason people keep selling it.


----------



## qveda

eugenius said:


> That is a custom EML headphone amp I've seen on ebay for cheap a couple of times. There must be a reason people keep selling it.


 
  
 I don't think your are correct.   check out http://rethm.com/home.html,  electronics section.


----------



## eugenius

I was talking about the amp DIY above that one.


----------



## wwmhf

zorin said:


> That is one tube [valve] for every member of a symphonic orchestra.


 
 This amp's resolution must be VERY GOOD! Each player in the symphonic orchestra can potentially have her/his own TUBE to deliver the music to us!


----------



## zorin

redcarmoose said:


> I have seen that we page before. That guy also has an old 1920s radio made into a 300B headphone amp. I would guess it is custom?
> 
> 
> 
> *Still to me it is the worst looking amp I have ever seen?*


 
 That means you are not a woodworm.


----------



## bmichels

Here is my best choice : THOMAS MAYER 10Y


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Looks really complicated for a preamp.  But cool reading and cool site.  Thumbs up.


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/rivals-HIFI-tube-amplifier-300B-Class-A-tube-amp-sound-generation-of-the-classic/1469278092.html
 
 
Does not look that expensive but I like the look for $860.00.
 
 
8 watts!


----------



## TrollDragon

And $389 to ship it to Canada...


----------



## Redcarmoose

trolldragon said:


> And $389 to ship it to Canada... :eek:





Ya, but just think how tired your arms would be from flying to China and back?Well worth it.



66 lb Box. $150 to me. It would come out about $1100.


----------



## immtbiker

I'd be interested to know how well it might power an HE-6?


----------



## groovyd

wwmhf said:


> You may have to find 68 or 34 pairs matched tubes!


 

 i think it leverages the law of averages.  throw anything in there and it 'should' theoretically be matched...


----------



## Redcarmoose

immtbiker said:


> I'd be interested to know how well it might power an HE-6?



Wow. It is a showboat.
 
I like the looks even though it is cheesy in a way. The red transformer tops and all.lol Still you got love the look of 300b amps with sexy meters on the front. I'm a sucker for meters.
 
Considering how cheap labor is in China, it explains why it may be a good deal. I still have issues and worries about quality control. Some China tube amps are perfect some need a little attention to detail from an electronics professional when they arrive in the US?
 
The picture of the underside with the bright red steel mounts is like amp pornography at it's best.


----------



## Redcarmoose

immtbiker said:


> I'd be interested to know how well it might power an HE-6?




Matching colors!




Easer to drive than HE-6..


----------



## FredSD

Pure art.  Love it.


----------



## immtbiker

redcarmoose said:


> immtbiker said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested to know how well it might power an HE-6?
> ...


 

 I shared some time with my K1000, but so did everyone else in my proximity. Unique pair of cans.


----------



## bmichels

"only" $ 55.000


----------



## Redcarmoose

trolldragon said:


> And $389 to ship it to Canada... :eek:





If you keep looking around Ali-xpress, I found it for 200 cheaper = free shipping!



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/The-mid-summer-festival-classic-300B-Class-A-tube-amp-Rivals-SAV-in-france/1627033229.html




669.00


----------



## qveda

Some great looking tubes!  fascinating video about how tubes are made.
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFQSdX1B-ic


----------



## bmichels

like this one ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    LINE MAGNETIC AUDIO 805A magic :


----------



## GrindingThud

Wow, that's old school nice!


----------



## Tuco1965

Oh man! Do I ever want that.


----------



## erikfreedom

allnic audio A10000. you only need 90 000 bucks. I prefer the look of airtight and shindo labs amps but the allnics are badass amps and they look serious.


----------



## groovyd

bring on the big tubes... i want one of those amps with these massive tubes... just awesome


----------



## liamstrain

redcarmoose said:


> If you keep looking around Ali-xpress, I found it for 200 cheaper = free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Found it on the big river online store for the higher price, with free shipping, as well... interesting amp. must ponder.


----------



## TrollDragon

I like the Line Magnetic Mono Block...

  
 But in all reality, a 219IA would be quite excellent as well.


----------



## Tuco1965

Drool...


----------



## parbaked

trolldragon said:


> But in all reality, a 219IA would be quite excellent as well.


 
 Here you go...close enough? http://app.audiogon.com/listings/tube-line-magnetic-210ia-2014-09-16-integrateds-53590-sun-prairie-wi


----------



## TrollDragon

parbaked said:


> Here you go...close enough? http://app.audiogon.com/listings/tube-line-magnetic-210ia-2014-09-16-integrateds-53590-sun-prairie-wi


 
 Nice!
  
 Now to sell the wife's car without her knowing and take a road trip to Wisconsin.
 Comes with it's own pallet since it's 125lbs.


----------



## Stereolab42

parbaked said:


> Here you go...close enough? http://app.audiogon.com/listings/tube-line-magnetic-210ia-2014-09-16-integrateds-53590-sun-prairie-wi


 
  
 Is that a headphone jack I see?


----------



## liamstrain

stereolab42 said:


> Is that a headphone jack I see?


 
  
 I believe that is the IR sensor for the remote, but I do not know for sure.


----------



## Anavel0

trolldragon said:


> I like the Line Magnetic Mono Block...
> 
> 
> 
> But in all reality, a 219IA would be quite excellent as well.


Love the Line Magnetic stuff, retro industrial appearance. You've got to love it.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

>


 
  
 C'mon man,
  
 $7500 and the tube sockets all crooked???


----------



## TrollDragon

Probably they were a little sloppy with their amp...
  
 These are not crooked.


----------



## bmichels

Another nice one : Icon Audio flagship limited edition MB81 monoblocks : "only" $ 12.500 per pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Preview on ULTRA HIGH-END.
  
 100 Kg per pair (Each GU81 valve is 1 Kg and 26 cm tall !)  &  2 x 200 watts RMS


----------



## bmichels




----------



## Nhubley

WA 234 Mono are my dream tube amps.


----------



## TrollDragon

I'll take a pair of V8's

  
 Or the Formula 1 Version...


----------



## Nhubley

trolldragon said:


> I'll take a pair of V8's
> 
> 
> Or the Formula 1 Version...


 
 Baby jesus. Wow.


----------



## Silent One

Wicked


----------



## Tuco1965

Bitchin'


----------



## whatsntomake

oh man ... that envy i feel right now


----------



## Oskari

trolldragon said:


>


 
  
 Only €8150 (incl. VAT)… It is gorgeous…


----------



## Tuco1965

I guess I really could have had a v8!


----------



## Nhubley

tuco1965 said:


> I guess I really could have had a v8!


 





Zoom zoom.


----------



## gradofans

I love what the Earmax Pro looks like . Really beautiful


----------



## TrollDragon

gradofans said:


> I love what the Earmax Pro looks like . Really beautiful


 

 Really??? That little Bravo looking thing?


----------



## TrollDragon

Rogers EHF-200 MKII


----------



## swannie007

Oohh Mama!!! Sexxxyyy!!!!!


----------



## eugenius

Actually no, it looks like chinese bling in the worst way possible.


----------



## swannie007

To each his own.


----------



## smial1966

Hope that it sounds fantastic, it should do for $15,000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Quote:


trolldragon said:


> Rogers EHF-200 MKII


----------



## eugenius

Here's one that's 6 times cheaper and it looks better: *TRI TRV-88SE*


----------



## lustandwet

trolldragon said:


> I'll take a pair of V8's
> 
> 
> Or the Formula 1 Version...


 
 A beautiful V8 engine !
 So cool!


----------



## qveda

I can see that the black one is by Wavestream, but can't make out the brand of the silver one.    Are these "V8's" still being manufactured ?   I think I recall seeing the Wavestream being used in a video on the Cardas website along with a really cool turntable.


----------



## swannie007

eugenius said:


> Here's one that's 6 times cheaper and it looks better: *TRI TRV-88SE*


 

 Also very sexy!! And the price is a lot more palatable.


----------



## CJG888

The silver one is a Reußenzehn from Germany.....and is very, very good!


----------



## swannie007

Where is the headphone jack?


----------



## manbear

not a tube amp but whatever


----------



## qveda

cjg888 said:


> The silver one is a Reußenzehn from Germany.....and is very, very good!


 
 I haven't seen either of these 'v8' amps on company webpages.  It seems that they are no longer available as new products.  In fact, I'm not seeing any web site for Wavestream Kinetics so perhaps they are no longer in business.


----------



## zorin

eugenius said:


> Actually no, it looks like chinese bling in the worst way possible.


 
 It's the red color of Chinese flag that does it. If the color was solid gold you would be smitten.


----------



## Oskari

qveda said:


> I haven't seen either of these 'v8' amps on company webpages.


 
  

http://www.reussenzehn.de/de/hifi/end-verstaerker/v8.php


----------



## Oskari

zorin said:


> It's the red color of Chinese flag that does it. If the color was solid gold you would be smitten.


 
  
 No, it's the busy design.


----------



## zorin

oskari said:


> No, it's the busy design.


 
 I do not understand, in this case, the connection of words "busy" and "design". I'll tell you what impression I have when looking at the photo - the four tubes standing in front of what seems to be an over-sized panel have a melancholy look of some four unfortunate men who are put to stand against the cold wall, at dawn, to be executed by a firing squad.


----------



## Oskari

zorin said:


> I do not understand, in this case, the connection of words "busy" and "design".


 
  
 Quote [http://www.thefreedictionary.com/busy]: 





> Cluttered with detail to the point of being distracting: _a busy design._


----------



## customcoco

zorin said:


> I do not understand, in this case, the connection of words "busy" and "design". I'll tell you what impression I have when looking at the photo - the four tubes standing in front of what seems to be an over-sized panel have a melancholy look of some four unfortunate men who are put to stand against the cold wall, at dawn, to be executed by a firing squad.


 

 The pic of an amp reminds you of four men getting shot ? It might be the right time to take a break, sir...


----------



## groovyd

in english...
  
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.reussenzehn.de%2Fde%2Finhalt%2Fueber_uns%2Fwarum.php
  
 headphone amp...
  
 http://www.reussenzehn.de/de/hifi/roehren-kopfhoerer/harmonie-3.php
  
 v8 speaker amp...
  
 http://www.reussenzehn.de/de/hifi/end-verstaerker/v8.php


----------



## eugenius

God no, shiny gold would be even tackier than shiny red. Shiny gold is low class bling, like those teeth and huge chains rappers wear.
  
 Gold is great as a discrete accent - like Electrocompaniet does it.


----------



## MIKELAP




----------



## TrollDragon

mikelap said:


>


 
 I think you are a little biased... Mista Woo!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

trolldragon said:


> Rogers EHF-200 MKII


 
  
 The bland red surface needs to have a flying golden dragon, yo.  The bright red plus gold trims will complete the epic amp...


----------



## TrollDragon

sko0bydoo said:


> The bland red surface needs to have a flying golden dragon, yo.  The bright red plus gold trims will complete the epic amp...


 

 That would be epic, but it's made in the USA so maybe a big Eagle in the middle...
  
 The phono amp looks quite nice as well.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

trolldragon said:


> The phono amp looks quite nice as well.


 
  
 See, this looks more tamed...but the odd shape!


----------



## MIKELAP

trolldragon said:


> I think you are a little biased... Mista Woo!


 
 Here's my second choice .


----------



## Oskari

sko0bydoo said:


> The bland red surface needs to have a flying golden dragon, yo.  The bright red plus gold trims will complete the epic amp...


----------



## immtbiker

Jack's chassis are some of the best. So handsome and scream quality.


----------



## Nhubley

WA2 All the WAY!!!


----------



## CJG888

A very traditional design, though (albeit superbly executed).


----------



## whorn

I think the look of the Orpheus by Sennheiser looks amazing with the wood and metal mixed together.


----------



## CJG888

You should LOVE Opera Consonance, then...


----------



## whorn

It reminds me of a boat with the wood planks on the back of it.


----------



## whorn

It reminds me of a boat with the wood planks on the back of it.


----------



## whorn

It reminds me of a boat with the wood planks on the back of it.


----------



## preproman

Still one of the best looking DIY amps I've seen.


----------



## zorin

whorn said:


> It reminds me of a boat with the wood planks on the back of it.


 
 Three planks ?


----------



## whorn

zorin said:


> Three planks ?


 
 It posted 3 times for some reason? I flagged it to a mod right after I posted it?


----------



## Nhubley

preproman said:


> Still one of the best looking DIY amps I've seen.


 
 DAYMMMMMMMM!


----------



## eugenius

Nah, that's plain and busy, typical DIY black box amp.
  
 If you want a really great DIY amp, here's a custom tube amp for Grado HP2's. It's italian.


----------



## groovyd

nice shelf... speaking of which, anyone could recommend me a nice shelf for holding a McIntosh D100 + McIntosh MC302 + WA7+tp and possibly another component down the road.  Ideally something reasonably priced with glass shelfs and either black or stainless supports.  I found a few but the issue for me was the depth of the MC302 seems too much for any of the shelfs i have seen so far.  It measures 22" deep including knobs and cables and is 131 pounds.  Looking to spend $500 or so if possible.


----------



## supatrupa

My vote is for the Little Dot MK IV se.  Compact and classy looking with nicely glowing tubes.


----------



## MIKELAP




----------



## zorin

Look at this tube furnace of an amplifier - *Audio Research Reference 610T* amps, $39,990 [each ?]. Two mono amps in a stereo tandem. By the size of them and by the number of tubes / valves they must be able to kick a horse.
  






              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  




  
  
 Look at the number and size of capacitors, all lined up like grenades in a munitions rack.


----------



## TrollDragon

Gotta love a tube amp with an OLED screen....
  
 Now there is a nightmare for matched quads of 6550's


----------



## Radio_head

eugenius said:


> Nah, that's plain and busy, typical DIY black box amp.
> 
> If you want a really great DIY amp, here's a custom tube amp for Grado HP2's. It's italian.


 
 Any more info/links on this amp?  Looks great, fits the look of the HP-2 so well.


----------



## bmichels

Another Beauty...


----------



## eugenius

radio_head said:


> Any more info/links on this amp?  Looks great, fits the look of the HP-2 so well.


 
  
 It's an 8000 euro hybrid amp, one of those high end parts fests:
 http://www.olimpiaudio.com/Prodotti/StatoSolido/Aufidio.html


----------



## TrollDragon

bmichels said:


> Another Beauty...


 
 Love the looks of the Dragon... A member of the DT880 thread has one and I guess it is just sweet!


----------



## groovyd

is that big fat tube on the right a power supply rectifier or the power output tube?  does the same tube handle both left and right channels or are those smaller tubes for the audio?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

groovyd said:


> is that big fat tube on the right a power supply rectifier or the power output tube?  does the same tube handle both left and right channels or are those smaller tubes for the audio?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/737872/new-dragon-inspire-iha-1-tube-headphone-amp-exclusive-listen-at-rmaf2014
  
 The big fat tube is Sofia 274B rectifier.  The smallers are 6SN7s.  Looks like OPT coupled (two trannies in the back, the other is power tranny).  Dennis mentioned "direct-coupled" in the video.  I'm guessing it's either (6SN7s are dual triodes):
  
 1.  A similar topology like direct reactance drive (DRD)
 2.  Single-stage, parallel
 3.  Single-stage, push-pull (SE opts)
  
 Anyone else can shed some light on this?


----------



## smial1966

Sko0byDoo,
  
 Moon Audio are the retailers for this Dennis Had design and are selling the `Dragon' version pictured. http://www.moon-audio.com/dragon-inspire-iha-1-tube-headphone-amp.html
  
 The Dragon variant is an upgraded version of this amp - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TUBE-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER-INSPIRE-by-DENNIS-HAD-6SN7-SINGLE-ENDED-Class-A-Amp-/151447573385?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2342fa9389 - which Dennis sells direct on eBay.
  
 Dennis Had founded Cary Audio and designed many of their renowned tube amplifiers, so he definitely knows his thermionic stuff! 
  
 Quote:


sko0bydoo said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/737872/new-dragon-inspire-iha-1-tube-headphone-amp-exclusive-listen-at-rmaf2014
> 
> The big fat tube is Sofia 274B rectifier.  The smallers are 6SN7s.  Looks like OPT coupled (two trannies in the back, the other is power tranny).  Dennis mentioned "direct-coupled" in the video.  I'm guessing it's either (6SN7s are dual triodes):
> 
> ...


----------



## groovyd

sko0bydoo said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/737872/new-dragon-inspire-iha-1-tube-headphone-amp-exclusive-listen-at-rmaf2014
> 
> The big fat tube is Sofia 274B rectifier.  The smallers are 6SN7s.  Looks like OPT coupled (two trannies in the back, the other is power tranny).  Dennis mentioned "direct-coupled" in the video.  I'm guessing it's either (6SN7s are dual triodes):
> 
> ...


 

 That rectifier sure looks like it can do something a mosfet or diode can't.


----------



## TrollDragon

groovyd said:


> That rectifier sure looks like it can do something a mosfet or diode can't.


 
 The 274b puts out 200 mA of beautiful glowing rectification for $210
  
  
 Or one of these 1-1/2 A chummies for a $1.50

  
 Just no where near the same effect...


----------



## zorin

*Jadis I-35*
  




  
  
*Jadis Orchestra* Reference Integrated Amplifier 
  




  
  
*Jadis JA-500   *
  




  




  




  




  




  





   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.jadis-electronics.com/fr/
  
  
 P.S. I found a picture of over 100 000 dollars turntable, it does not belong on this thread but does anybody want to see it ? If yes I'll post it up.


----------



## Stereolab42

Open-air capacitors? That's new.


----------



## bmichels

SteamAmp II from Copperstream
  
 The amp puts out 8 watts per channel. The tubes are 10GV8 Triodes in push-pull configuration.
  

  
 Gorgeous isn't it ?


----------



## CJG888

Looks like something that came out of a brewery...


----------



## qveda

cjg888 said:


> Looks like something that came out of a brewery...


 
 or an espresso shop     pretty cool


----------



## eugenius

That's what I always wanted, an amp shaped like a steam pressure regulator.


----------



## bmichels

eugenius said:


> That's what I always wanted, an amp shaped like a steam pressure regulator.


 
  
 ...wait until you see it's associated headphone


----------



## bmichels

While waiting for my EC445 to arrive, I just received his (very) little brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, now, "on the go" or at home, I will be "all tube"
  
 OK, it is not "best looking tube amp", but...it is cute  (and it is mine)
  

  
  

  
 YES:  AK100 > HUGO > TUR-06 tube amp


----------



## grokit

zorin said:


> P.S. I found a picture of over 100 000 dollars turntable, it does not belong on this thread but does anybody want to see it ? If yes I'll post it up.


 
  
Put it here.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

here are some pics from our fans.  You be the judge if it's "best looking tube amp".


----------



## parbaked

Wavestream V-8


  

  
 available on A-gon...


----------



## zorin

xxx


----------



## zorin

grokit said:


> Put it here.


 
 Done. I put them there. Pictures of a 150 000 dollars turntable.


----------



## customcoco

zorin said:


> Done. I put it there. Pictures of a 150 000 dollars turntable.


 

 Did you, I can't see anything ?


----------



## zorin

customcoco said:


> Did you, I can't see anything ?


 
 Click on Put it here. Go to the post #3544


----------



## Anavel0

Totally knew it was the Clearaudio Statement. My fiancee already knows I'm buying one if I hit the lottery someday.


----------



## zorin

hifiguy528 said:


> here are some pics from our fans.  You be the judge if it's "best looking tube amp".


 
  
 O.M.G. a triple whammy of tube sound !


----------



## zorin

Woodham Integrated Audio System
  
*Woodham CD Player*
 http://www.crdevelopments.com/pdf_files/Woodham%20CD%20Player.PDF
  
  




  
  
  
*Woodham Phono pre-amplifier*
Two 12AY7 and one 12AU7 is used for phonostage duties while two 12AX7 and two 12AU7 tubes are for the pre-amplification stage. The main output stage employs two 12AU7 tubes while the meter is buffered with a single 12AU7. Close tolerance polypropylene signal capacitors are hand-selected for use within the critical parts of the audio signal.
 http://www.crdevelopments.com/pdf_files/Woodham%20Phono%20Pre-Amplifier.PDF
  




  
  
*Woodham KT88 Integrated Amp *
 http://www.crdevelopments.com/woodham_kt88.htm


----------



## bmichels

*What is it ? someone know ? *


----------



## qveda

Hi Zorin,   the Woodham amps are really impressive looking.  Have you heard them?  Didn't see info about dealers, or prices on their website.


----------



## zorin

qveda said:


> Hi Zorin,   the Woodham amps are really impressive looking.  Have you heard them?  Didn't see info about dealers, or prices on their website.


 
 Beautiful design. I would like to hear them. From what I found out reading online comments Woodham amps are well regarded when it comes to their sound. Two comments from audiogon .com
 - "I own the CR Developments Woodham 300 Classic Tube Preamp. It is a very nicely constructed piece and was described as "Product of the Year" in 1999 by a number of Japanese magazines, not too shabby considering the competition included all other domestic and import gear for that year.
 I have used quite a number of preamps in my system and this is by far the best so far, it's pushing a pair of Marantz Model 9's if that's an indication. Very quiet for a Tube pre; fast and extremely dynamic." 
 - "I currently use CR's 2-box Kastor pre-amp and CD player. I have owned the class A Romulus, Woodhams KT88 and may spring for the Artemis soon. I am quite a CR fan! They are hand built, generally reliable, have low noise and sound dynamic, fast and musical. I am told by the designer that many of their tube products are based on pro/studio designs but customised for domestic use."
 Recently the preamp, used one, sold for about 2500 dollars. CR Electronic Design is restarting its production in early 2015. [ http://crelectronicdesign.com/woodham-pre-amp.php ]
Woodham KT88 sounds very good according to those who have it, but it has [had] a design problem, it tends to overheat when pushed to maximum load. A rewiring of it is needed, at a cost of some 1000 dollars. I found one mention of a sale of one Woodham KT88 for about 2750 dollars.


----------



## bmichels

another nice one : V-Amp


----------



## Tuco1965

Geeze that just needs a chassis to drop into and speed away!


----------



## CJG888

How often do you need to change the cambelt?


----------



## Rhamnetin

HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE in purple?  Not my photos.
  

  
  

  
  
 Not enough love for the Woo Audio WA22.


----------



## zorin

rhamnetin said:


> HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE in purple?  Not my photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Isn't that a sight, Blue Hawaii in purple. But I would question its outward design, particularly its conical legs.


----------



## vc1187

In terms of headphone tube amps, this sexay beast!



Zana Deux


----------



## sfo1972

parbaked said:


> Wavestream V-8
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This Amp is insane! How much does it cost? Where can you buy it?


----------



## eugenius

What I like about this type of amp is when owners don't plug the tubes deep enough or the sockets become loose. And when they drag the cable towards the back and pick up some tubes with it. Oh, the joy.


----------



## CJG888

Also, at least it doesn't use 300Bs! On some versions of this tube, gravity can pull the filament down if used horizontally and cause a short!


----------



## erikfreedom

allnic hpa 5000 and hpa 3000. incredible headamps.


----------



## erikfreedom

good ol manley labs neo classic 300b.


----------



## erikfreedom

analog design labs prelude 3.1se. made in south korea like allnic audio and very expensive too. fully balanced. for my hd 800 it is my dream amplifier. 3300 usd$ without taxes and import fee. you can only buy this stuff on their website with paypal. so here in Canada outch!


----------



## sfo1972

Which tube amps have sound meters, similar to McIntosh's, that you guys know of? Any pics and links would be much appreciated.


----------



## TrollDragon

I just love the looks of the Manley amps.


----------



## bmichels

OK? OK it is not an AMP, but a DAC, but still, it looks very good


----------



## Destroysall

cjg888 said:


> Also, at least it doesn't use 300Bs! On some versions of this tube, gravity can pull the filament down if used horizontally and cause a short!


 
 Did someone say 300b??? 
  

  

  
 Two completely different amps (with different price points)=one incredible interest
  
 The only 300b tube amp I've heard was in an Eddie Current headphone amp at the previous AZ meet. It was so good. I can only imagine what these things can do with speakers. One of my favorite speakers (dream speakers) are the Devore Fidelity O/96, and I have had the pleasure of hearing them with the Leben CS300XS, the Shindo Cortese, and the Line Magnetic 518ia. All using different tubes respectively. 300B tube amps seem to be a bit pricey though, especially considering the $28k price tag of the WE300B from Shindo. So seeing that Woo Audio had a 300B amp with a much more achievable price point has developed an interest with me. While I do hope to hear or even see Shindo's amp one day, I definitely do want to hear WA5 sometime as well. I can only wonder what it is to expect.


----------



## bmichels

only 100 kg      but 2x250 watts ....


----------



## wuwhere

What's up with the high price? Those *GU81 *tubes are not that expensive.
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> only 100 kg      but 2x250 watts ....


----------



## Silent One

destroysall said:


> Did someone say 300b???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I delighted in a few listening sessions with the Shindo Lab 300B paired with the Latour Field Coils. May do so again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in a couple of weeks. I have an appreciation for Shindo Lab's industrial chic with their 300B. I own a pair of Shindo Lab F2a Sinhonia monaural amps and love their look as well.


----------



## Destroysall

silent one said:


> I delighted in a few listening sessions with the Shindo Lab 300B paired with the Latour Field Coils. May do so again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My local dealer only carries the Montille 6V6, the Cortese, and the Aurieges-L line stage preamp available for demo. They just recently became an authorized B&W dealer, so I don't imagine them growing their Shindo in-house stock anytime soon. How are Shindo's speakers? Those things look fantastic. I'd love to hear them in person.


----------



## Silent One

destroysall said:


> My local dealer only carries the Montille 6V6, the Cortese, and the Aurieges-L line stage preamp available for demo. They just recently became an authorized B&W dealer, so I don't imagine them growing their Shindo in-house stock anytime soon. How are Shindo's speakers? Those things look fantastic. I'd love to hear them in person.


 
 Latour Field Coil speakers by Shindo Laboratory...indeed special. Like many a gears, perhaps not for everyone. However for this listener, my host cued-up a Louis Armstrong track and I haven't been right since. Then came some Marvin Gaye and other fine artists. The vinyl playback was delicious.


----------



## Oskari

wuwhere said:


> What's up with the high price? Those GU81 tubes are not that expensive.


 
  
 – Do they make music on their own?
 – No, they don't.


----------



## parbaked

I just acquired a lovely Tektron integrated amplifier that uses 45 or 2A3 tubes.


----------



## smial1966

That's a fine looking amplifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


parbaked said:


> I just acquired a lovely Tektron integrated amplifier that uses 45 or 2A3 tubes.


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> I just acquired a lovely Tektron integrated amplifier that uses 45 or 2A3 tubes.


 





 Lovely...now let's get some hours on this kit!


----------



## parbaked

silent one said:


> Lovely...now let's get some hours on this kit!


 
 Thanks SO...I'm doing my best...running some Cunningham 45s...it's hard to turn off...
 Clayton's coming by tomorrow for beverages and some non-critical listening!!


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> Thanks SO...I'm doing my best...running some Cunningham 45s...it's hard to turn off...
> Clayton's coming by tomorrow for beverages and some non-critical listening!!


 
 Great! And really dig the non-critical listening part - good food/drink, music and people works for me!
  
 Of late, been intrigued by the WE212e chat in the other thread...


----------



## Bob383rad

My Apex Pinnacle by Pete Millett and Todd Green




]


----------



## parbaked

silent one said:


> Of late, been intrigued by the WE212e chat in the other thread...


 
 WE212e is "top shelf"...meaning you'd have to put the amp on the TOP SHELF of your rack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If going down that path I'd look up Nomuro-san as well as he has the most experience.
 GR finished our 'experimental' amp. The proto is in Greece for testing but not yet un-boxed. No idea how it works.
  
 The next project may be this Spud - EML call it an OTA (one tube amp) - based on the EML 20B tube with Lundahl iron.
 The 20B acts as driver and output tube like my 6CL6 Spud.
 This Spud/OTA also uses Lundahl interstage transformers. 

 It shouldn't be that pricey because very few parts - if one spares the fancy casework.
 EML give away the schematics, but not the tubes or iron....
  
 http://www.emissionlabs.com/datasheets/EML20B.htm


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> WE212e is "top shelf"...meaning you'd have to put the amp on the TOP SHELF of your rack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Seems you heard a lot of different glass over the years. Ever get a chance to hear the WE212e inside an amp? And will the studio be turning out another amp for you like the one in Greece? 




 Nomura-san would have me selling way too many things!


----------



## 2359glenn

parbaked said:


> silent one said:
> 
> 
> > Of late, been intrigued by the WE212e chat in the other thread...
> ...


 

 The 20B is a great  idea but if EML goes belly up were do you get replacements ?
 Then you have a box with $1500 in Lundahl transformers in it. I guess someone could buy a bunch of spares
 at the get go.


----------



## Silent One

_That'd be some anxiety right there..._


----------



## groovyd

I don't like the asymmetry of the rear supply tube.  Should have one on each side of the transformer and be push pull or perhaps one dedicated for each channel.


----------



## parbaked

silent one said:


> Ever get a chance to hear the WE212e inside an amp?


 
 Since this is a picture thread:

 Those are KT-88  as driver tubes for an idea of the size of the 212e.
 I'd never even heard of the 212e before it was mentioned in the Studio.
  
  


silent one said:


> And will the studio be turning out another amp for you like the one in Greece?


 
 Maybe...we thought it was back-burnered but a box showed up for Xmas.
 If she passes the stringent Greek test and the spare chassis and iron are still around ...


----------



## bmichels

groovyd said:


> I don't like the asymmetry of the rear supply tube.  Should have one on each side of the transformer and be push pull or perhaps one dedicated for each channel.


 
  
 this is why the 3rd tube is hidden behind the transfos....


----------



## Silent One

> Originally Posted by *parbaked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since this is a picture thread:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've always seen the BIG WE212 in pix for the Line Magnetic WE212e amp but never the tube by its code. Once the chat around it began recently in our thread, I became really intrigued...STILL AM! 
  
 Yeah, once our brother (rosgr63) puts that amp thru its paces, we'll learn a whole lot more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Hmmm, I wonder if he's heard this glass. I'm almost certain that if anyone around here has, it could very well be him. I'd like to get some feedback on its sonic rendering.


----------



## 2359glenn

silent one said:


> > Originally Posted by *parbaked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > Since this is a picture thread:
> >
> ...


 
 The experimental amp is just a small OTL.  I don't think he ever had a amp with a WE212 that would be a speaker amp and he only uses headphones


----------



## Silent One

2359glenn said:


> The experimental amp is just a small OTL.  I don't think he ever had a amp with a WE212 that would be a speaker amp and he only uses headphones


 
 Will still be interesting to get his views on the _experimental._ With Spring on the doorstep and Summer closing in fast, I'm considering moving a few pieces out da door to make room for a custom amp from you based on this bad boy (WE212e). I dig the sound of the HE-6 outta speaker amps from the taps!


----------



## bmichels

parbaked said:


> Since this is a picture thread:
> 
> Those are KT-88  as driver tubes for an idea of the size of the 212e.
> I'd never even heard of the 212e before it was mentioned in the Studio.
> ...


 
  
 boy, I believe my complete portable tube amp could fit INSIDE one of those BIG WE212 !


----------



## mark_h




----------



## LancerFIN

Small is beautiful so Woo Audio WA7 or Alo Pam Am would be my pick.


----------



## CJG888

Then it has to be the WA7: a future design classic!


----------



## Destroysall

parbaked said:


> Since this is a picture thread:
> 
> Those are KT-88  as driver tubes for an idea of the size of the 212e.
> I'd never even heard of the 212e before it was mentioned in the Studio.
> ...


 
 Is that a PSOne as a source? Nice!


----------



## CJG888

Dynavox even used a PS1 as the basis for a high-end tube CD player (which sounds amazing - I heard one in Germany many years ago).



I only narrowly managed to defeat the "reach for wallet reflex". It sounds that good...


----------



## parbaked

destroysall said:


> Is that a PSOne as a source?


 
 Maybe the kids use the WE212e for gaming...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


cjg888 said:


> Dynavox even used a PS1 as the basis for a high-end tube CD player (which sounds amazing - I heard one in Germany many years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Very cool looking piece of kit, even if the transport and transformer box (?) look a little like a toilet lid and basin..albeit a very nice one!
  
 A shot of the Tektron 45 amp insitu:


----------



## bmichels




----------



## sfo1972

bmichels said:


>


 
 Stellar. Anyone have experience with this AMP? Cost and impressions would be good to hear.


----------



## bmichels

OK OK it is a preamp, but the look...!
  
UltraViolet preamplier


----------



## bmichels

another one


----------



## Destroysall

Perhaps not the greatest picture in the world to ask of this, but anyone possibly know what amp is represented here?


----------



## smial1966

Why not ask U-Turn Audio - http://uturnaudio.com/ - as that's one of their record players. 
  
 Quote:


destroysall said:


> Perhaps not the greatest picture in the world to ask of this, but anyone possibly know what amp is represented here?


 
  


destroysall said:


> Perhaps not the greatest picture in the world to ask of this, but anyone possibly know what amp is represented here?


 
  


destroysall said:


> Perhaps not the greatest picture in the world to ask of this, but anyone possibly know what amp is represented here?


----------



## erikfreedom

modwright instruments, elyse dac.


----------



## Destroysall

smial1966 said:


>


 
 Took your advice and did so. Got a rather prompt response, which was very nice. Apparently it was a custom made phono tube amp. I can only hope they branch out with it and maybe release it for the public to go with the turntable. Would definitely be nice!


----------



## Shaffer

VTubeAudio


----------



## bmichels

Thomas Mayer Headphone Amplifier HPA4
  
With E55L triode in charge for the gain it was designed to drive the very sensitive Grado RS1 whith 1mW for 96dB SPL and 32 Ohms impedance…


----------



## smial1966

Very nice design. Requires a preamp to attenuate volume as there's no potentiometer visible. 
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> Thomas Mayer Headphone Amplifier HPA4
> 
> With E55L triode in charge for the gain it was designed to drive the very sensitive Grado RS1 whith 1mW for 96dB SPL and 32 Ohms impedance…


----------



## customcoco

bmichels said:


> Thomas Mayer Headphone Amplifier HPA4
> 
> With E55L triode in charge for the gain it was designed to drive the very sensitive Grado RS1 whith 1mW for 96dB SPL and 32 Ohms impedance…
 
 Very nice indeed.
  
 I'm not sure if I've shared those before, but they ain't too shabby either :
  

  
 Another masterpiece by Mr. Mayer :


----------



## Matro5

I assume the Thomas Mayer amps are insanely expensive? I've never heard of them before.


----------



## Anavel0

Very, one Elrog 211 matched pair is around €1,600. So amps using them aren't cheap.


----------



## bmichels

S.A. Lab Blue Sapphire Integrated


----------



## abvolt

wow very cool great thread..


----------



## InebriatedGnome

Search function says we haven't had a post on the Manley Stingray in a few years, so:
  

  
  

  

  
 Images belong to Headfonia, Ken Rockwell and High Fidelity Review, respectively. The first two photos are of the iTube model; the third is the original Stingray. Cool in a bulky, intimidating way.


----------



## Maxx134

Lots of simply beautiful stuff here so I thought I would share: 
edit updated pic.
my project amp, a work in progress.


----------



## abvolt

very nice looking amp really like..


----------



## qveda

Max134 --  wow!!   great work !


----------



## ejwiles

Awesome.  Looks like something from Dune...Is it sitting on a Yggy?


----------



## Maxx134

Thank you kindly.
*edit*



ejwiles said:


> Awesome.  Looks like something from Dune...Is it sitting on a Yggy?



And yes, you are very perceptive,
as it is on a yggy as my end game toys (for now)
*edit*(old pic)


----------



## ejwiles

Very nice!


----------



## richard51

the most beautiful in my heart is not  like the most beautiful here.....though....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 We must learn to love what we own....
  
 the official name is: Ember +7193 tubes
  
 the nickname is : FrankenEmber


----------



## Maxx134

Wow, tube stacking, nice!


----------



## richard51

maxx134 said:


> Wow, tube stacking, nice!


 
 thanks very much....the sound is marvellous with these 7193  tubes... way better than my others 12au7 or 6sn7 tubes.... and for the price i think that the Ember is best flexible good sounding amp/pre-amp on the market.


----------



## Maxx134

I would bolt some tube guard poles, kind of like scaffolding, ,to protect them it would look cool with miniature scaffolding! haha
edit:
yes I heard good things about the ember & great looks like you essentially split the tubes for left/right so should have greater separation/stage/dynamics with 2 tubes...
Just my guess tho..


----------



## richard51

maxx134 said:


> I would bolt some tube guard poles, kind of like scaffolding, ,to protect them it would look cool with miniature scaffolding! haha
> edit:
> yes I heard good things about the ember & great looks like you essentially split the tubes for left/right so should have greater separation/stage/dynamics with 2 tubes...
> Just my guess tho..


 

 no youre exactly right..... and i have this better separation with the pre/amp function of the ember in my powered speakers (monsoon mm 2000 hybrid planars)... No one know the Ember without these 7193 tubes...after 4 seconds of listening never go back to other tubes....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 p.s. a box of plexiglas on the 4 screws sitting at the right corners of the amp would be better idea than a scaffolding...


----------



## Maxx134

Also, with the larger tubes, it looks like it *might* benefit from having or adding larger caps.
Im talking about those nice gold caps on each side.


----------



## richard51

maxx134 said:


> Also, with the larger tubes, it looks like it *might* benefit from having or adding larger caps.
> Im talking about those nice gold caps on each side.


 

 oups my engineering hability stop at the replacement caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will not dare to do that


----------



## bretemm

What's a good tube stereo? 
But dosnt cost thousands
I recently got the Schiit valhalla2 and it's great, so now, I'm wondering if there's a tube receiver? Thanks


----------



## Shaffer

bretemm said:


> *What's a good tube stereo?
> But dosnt cost thousands*
> I recently got the Schiit valhalla2 and it's great, so now, I'm wondering if there's a tube receiver? Thanks




There isn't one. Not that I know of.


----------



## parbaked

bretemm said:


> What's a good tube stereo?
> I'm wondering if there's a tube receiver? Thanks


 
 Many vintage tube receivers from Fisher, Sherwood, McIntosh, Sansui, H.H. Scott & Pioneer...


----------



## bretemm

Thanks, but are there any that are under $thousands? I got the Schiit Valhalla2 for just $350 when if it was from a retailer it would be around $700 from what Schiit explained in some blogs kinda 





parbaked said:


> Many vintage tube receivers from Fisher, Sherwood, McIntosh, Sansui, H.H. Scott & Pioneer...


----------



## Anavel0

bretemm said:


> Thanks, but are there any that are under $thousands? I got the Schiit Valhalla2 for just $350 when if it was from a retailer it would be around $700 from what Schiit explained in some blogs kinda


 
 If you're willing to go with high efficiency speakers, and let's face it with sub $1,000 tube amps you better be, Musical Paradise makes nice tube speaker amps. One of them, the MP-301, even makes a pretty nice headphone amp with the right tubes.


----------



## Phantom602

I think Conrad Johnson makes some special and beautiful tube amps....I have the CJ Premier 140 powering the Stat panels of my Martin Logans.






[/IMG]


----------



## bretemm

Thank you 





anavel0 said:


> If you're willing to go with high efficiency speakers, and let's face it with sub $1,000 tube amps you better be, Musical Paradise makes nice tube speaker amps. One of them, the MP-301, even makes a pretty nice headphone amp with the right tubes.


----------



## JamesBr

richard51 said:


> oups my engineering hability stop at the replacement caps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Trust me .... I m an engineer


----------



## Shaffer

bretemm said:


> Thank you




If you're interested in an Asian-made amplifier, ebay is full of them. Have a look. It's just that you were asking for a good tube amplifier. Quality transformers, alone, cost more than some of the amplifiers in the line. As for high-sensitivity speakers, if you want quality sound, be ready to lay out a few more shekels. Virtually anything can make a sound, but it doesn't seem like that's what you're looking for. A very sensitive whizzer cone driver can be had for for less than $20. A good one, hundreds, if not thousands. Really good one, tens of thousands. That's just a driver. Do yourself a favor; buy something good and cry once. Good luck.


----------



## bretemm

What would be some great tubes for the GreatfulDead?


----------



## Maxx134

Little Dot MK8se in supermod thread...


----------



## Badas

^

That amp is so insane.


----------



## groovyd

bretemm said:


> What would be some great tubes for the GreatfulDead?


 

 Anything McIntosh ofcourse...


----------



## parbaked

Lance Cochrane PP EL84 Stealth Amp

_"Beauty is in the ear of the beholder."_
- Lance Cochrane...aka Dertubemeister


----------



## bmichels




----------



## uncopy87

In my opinion, Def the wa7. Only reason I can't bring myself to upgrade is cause I can't find prettier amp than this one.


----------



## Badas

uncopy87 said:


> In my opinion, Def the wa7. Only reason I can't bring myself to upgrade is cause I can't find prettier amp than this one.


 
  
 I would most definitely agree with you on that one. Woo knocked the design look out of the park. Fantastic look.
  
 I've never owned one however I did play around with one for a week. It was nice but didn't have the power for my HP's.
  
 My WA22 is not terrible looking. Fairly average I think.


----------



## eddiek997

Regrettably, I need to sell my beloved amp http://www.head-fi.org/t/787998/onix-sp3-mkii-amp


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Shared with us by customers.
  
 Woo Audio WA7+WA7tp
  

  
 Woo Audio WA5


----------



## BearMonster

[deleted]


----------



## soundfanz

Mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




/


----------



## teb1013

uncopy87 said:


> In my opinion, Def the wa7. Only reason I can't bring myself to upgrade is cause I can't find prettier amp than this one.




Agreed, especially with the tube power supply!


----------



## UntilThen

Elise by Feliks Audio


----------



## kvik

A few nice looking tube headphone amplifiers..






Clinamen Ariel






Halgorythme Bloc Stéréo SE 45






White Bird Amplificaton Virtus 300B






Finalé Audio F-138 FXX






Dragon Inspire IHA-1






Reußenzehn Harmony III






Ampsandsound Kenzi Headphone Amp






VinylSavor E55L Headphone Amplifier


----------



## Sko0byDoo

kvik said:


> VinylSavor E55L Headphone Amplifier


 
  
 VinylSavor got a few other very nice designed amplifiers...so jelly of his Tango stash:


----------



## bmichels

Line Magnetic LM-126 integrated amplifier


----------



## bmichels




----------



## FredSD

A classic beauty...


----------



## bmichels

fredsd said:


> A classic beauty...


 
 have you heard it ?   is it good as a HEADPHONE amp ?


----------



## FredSD

Yes, I have.  We had it playing into a pair of Beauhorn Virtuosos, some Avantgarde Horns among others, and then I did play with it quite a bit with cans (which was a minority endeavor at the time).  I've been fortunate to hear quite a bit of Kondo's top gear in the past few decades.  It was not designed as a head amp, so I won't diminish it at all by saying, it would not be my first choice for that role, given the cost of entry.  There are circuits and tube implementations that are better suited.  Especially some of the Eimac tubes, a couple of the EMLs are amazing.  The newish Elrog tubes are really worth a listen especially as they expand beyond the 211 and the 300b which are their current mainstays.  Still Kondo is a sound, and hearing an all Kondo system is a thing to be cherished.  it really is a house sound...the more I've heard them mixed with other amplification and cables the more their magic is diminished.  More than any other gear, having them with their cables should be law, and if I were to have Kondo, it would be all amplification and cables.  They make a pretty great turntable too, which didn't get the attention it should, due to the amps being front and center.


----------



## Bloos

woo audio's wa7 got my vote.


----------



## wwmhf

bmichels said:


>


 
  
 This looks like an alien from the past future.


----------



## wwmhf

maxx134 said:


> Little Dot MK8se in supermod thread...


 
  
 This amp will definitely beat everything else when played in the tent of a gypsy fortune teller.


----------



## wwmhf

richard51 said:


> the most beautiful in my heart is not  like the most beautiful here.....though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I totally agree with you about the Franken part.


----------



## wwmhf

A solid state amp:


----------



## wwmhf

A nice looking twin:


----------



## wwmhf

A shining twin:


----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf

What are those front tubes?


----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf

two egg shape tubes:


----------



## wwmhf

Tube or not? I know these are not tube amps, but I just want to post the picture here for the fun of hi-fi crazy-ness


----------



## wwmhf

They have tubes, and cutely ugly:


----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf

Simple but elegant


----------



## wwmhf

Beautiful:


----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf

Naturally tuned:


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Woo Audio WA7+WA7tp


----------



## JamieMcC

A few of my babies


----------



## wwmhf

Classic looking with modern technology such as blue tooth:


----------



## wwmhf




----------



## wwmhf

An upscale Woo Audio WA7?


----------



## wwmhf

A music factory:


----------



## Oskari

wwmhf said:


> Simple but elegant


 
  
 Always preferable!


----------



## wwmhf

First time to see this in pair:


----------



## tdogzthmn

It's wild that this thread is still active from when I first started it over seven years ago...

Share on!


----------



## ViperGeek

I just found this thread and thumbed through all 102 pages.  Thanks to everyone who posted.  I did note a distinct lack of Little Dot love, so here's some variations of the MK VI+.  Mine still has stock tubes, but once I upgrade to some "Coke bottle" driver tubes I'll post my personal amp.
  

  

  

  

  
 - Dave


----------



## Silent One

tdogzthmn said:


> It's wild that this thread is still active from when I first started it over seven years ago...
> 
> Share on!




Tube amps can be very alluring to look at.


----------



## ViperGeek

I have a question for the avid tube-rollers on the thread/forum.  How do you store all your displaced vacuum tubes?  So far, I've been replacing tubes on the MK III and MK VI+ with same-sized tubes, and repurposing the new tube boxes as storage for the old[er] tubes, but now I've gone from smaller round tubes to Coke bottle-shaped tubes and my logical shift left of boxes and tubes won't quite work.
  
 Do you have some container for all your old/spare tubes, or keep them in their original boxes when possible, or have some other clever storage method?  Between the two Little Dots amps, I'm amassing quite a collection of unused vacuum tubes and would like to store them in such a way as to not damage them, especially long term.
  
 Thanks!
  
 - Dave


----------



## Badas

vipergeek said:


> I have a question for the avid tube-rollers on the thread/forum.  How do you store all your displaced vacuum tubes?  So far, I've been replacing tubes on the MK III and MK VI+ with same-sized tubes, and repurposing the new tube boxes as storage for the old[er] tubes, but now I've gone from smaller round tubes to Coke bottle-shaped tubes and my logical shift left of boxes and tubes won't quite work.
> 
> Do you have some container for all your old/spare tubes, or keep them in their original boxes when possible, or have some other clever storage method?  Between the two Little Dots amps, I'm amassing quite a collection of unused vacuum tubes and would like to store them in such a way as to not damage them, especially long term.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hhhmmm, I don't know if this helps. I have all tubes that I consider great and need in the future stored in 3 drawers under Rectifiers, Driver Tubes and Power tubes. Older pic below:
  

  
 Then disregarded tubes or tubes I do not like I keep in original boxes and throw in the pot of the fake tree. See below:
  

  
 I do also have some others stored in the garage in boxes. Also a few spare at work just in case my place burns down. So I can start up again quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 Tubes are used for this:


----------



## Stereolab42

vipergeek said:


> I have a question for the avid tube-rollers on the thread/forum.  How do you store all your displaced vacuum tubes?  So far, I've been replacing tubes on the MK III and MK VI+ with same-sized tubes, and repurposing the new tube boxes as storage for the old[er] tubes, but now I've gone from smaller round tubes to Coke bottle-shaped tubes and my logical shift left of boxes and tubes won't quite work.
> 
> Do you have some container for all your old/spare tubes, or keep them in their original boxes when possible, or have some other clever storage method?  Between the two Little Dots amps, I'm amassing quite a collection of unused vacuum tubes and would like to store them in such a way as to not damage them, especially long term.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you haven't already, you can get extra white tube boxes of all sizes from some eBay sellers. Having each tube in an individual tube box is an absolute requirement, I think.


----------



## ViperGeek

Thanks Badas and Stereolab42 for your quick replies.  While I may not implement the fake tree standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like the idea of getting a few extra boxes off of eBay and storing them in drawers for future upgrades/retrogrades.  Right now, I've got a small drawer shared with my displaced single-ended headphone cables filled with OEM boxes of displaced tubes.  Since my amps came with tubes preinstalled, I have exactly one less set of boxes than I do tubes, which again was OK 'til I swapped different shaped tubes.
  
 Thanks again!
  
 - Dave


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## Badas

^
  
 So nice. I like simple designs. Better on the eye.


----------



## parbaked

vipergeek said:


> I do like the idea of getting a few extra boxes off of eBay and storing them in drawers for future upgrades/retrogrades.


 
 This is a good source for white tube boxes...much cheaper than eBay.
 https://tubedepot.com/t/other-stuff/tube-boxes


----------



## ViperGeek

Pretty Little Dot MK VI+ with its new Psvane Treasure CV181-Z black bottle tubes:
  

  
 - Dave


----------



## ViperGeek

parbaked said:


> vipergeek said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the idea of getting a few extra boxes off of eBay and storing them in drawers for future upgrades/retrogrades.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the tip!  I'm a fan and frequent flyer of Tube Depot.  Just ordered a bunch.  The shipping was more than the cost of the boxes, but still extremely reasonable.
  
 - Dave


----------



## prot

W





wwmhf said:


>



What is the name of that curvy beauty?


----------



## Maxx134

prot said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow..
Nice


----------



## bmichels

M.A.G.N.I.F.I.Q.U.E. !!!    Does someone know which model/brand it is ?


----------



## smial1966

It's definitely a MAGNAT amplifier, though it may be a discontinued model, as their website only lists the RV 3 - http://www.magnat.de/en/home-audio/electronic-components/rv-3/
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> M.A.G.N.I.F.I.Q.U.E. !!!    Does someone know which model/brand it is ?


----------



## Numbers

Very nice tube amp them magnat making some sexy looking amplifiers there RV3 looks well build with massive power behind it i want one bet they cost alot too .


----------



## smial1966

According to soundtrade the RV 3 costs 3,220 Euros - http://www.soundtrade.ch/artikel.aspx?art_id=233130&lang=e
  
 Quote:


numbers said:


> Very nice tube amp them magnat making some sexy looking amplifiers there RV3 looks well build with massive power behind it i want one bet they cost alot too .


----------



## DuffusMonkey

I like Marble tops, if you are going to have a heavy tube amp you might as well make it really heavy!
  
 A K502 kit on the Left and my Poddwatt Scratch build on the right.
  
 https://scontent.ford1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/12764511_490644324453309_5006645656661917043_o.jpg


----------



## ken6217

maxx134 said:


> Little Dot MK8se in supermod thread...


 
 This should come with white wall tires and driven by a pimp.


----------



## Maxx134

That was an older pic.
It keeps changing. 


I rather look at others as this one makes me go blind..


----------



## Maxx134

I like this one:

As it uses tubes for meters


----------



## Maxx134

Frank Cooter DIY electrostatic amp:

Sweet looker.


----------



## Maxx134

Look at the smooth black finish and those absolutely gorgeous meters..
The silver knob trim pots.
The tube selection is excellent . 
This is the most captivating amp to me .

This amp screams deadly serious sound.
I have been looking at many amps and really learning what makes a good tube amp(tubes/transformers).
This Glenn amp has it.


----------



## Badas

maxx134 said:


> Look at the smooth black finish and those absolutely gorgeous meters..
> The silver knob trim pots.
> The tube selection is excellent .
> This is the most captivating amp to me .
> ...


 
  
 and I've heard one. Absolutely wonderful. It was more revealing than a Sim Audio 430HA solid state amp. Amazing for tubes.


----------



## parbaked

C3M > 300B - Yamamoto inspired. 
 5Z3 Rectifier behind the custom wound iron...


----------



## bmichels

WooAudio WA8 portable amp.


----------



## DutchGFX

Not sure what tubes it uses (George told me but I forgot...) 

George of TubesUSA designed this with a few other guys. It sounds as wonderful as it looks.



Edit: it says the tubes right there, 316A


Not sure where/when it'll be available commercially


----------



## Maxx134

Here are some close ups:






Not sure why they would need 3 small driver tubes in succession, 
Or if they are performing another functuon such as a follower type circuit,
But they all look like dual triodes so they should be handling both channels within same tube.

Anyways, I love the look of that powertube, and I believe that is a direct heated ( DHT) type tube, which are generally said to be the best type (DHT).


----------



## pompom

dutchgfx said:


>


 
  
 WONDERFUL !!!  I would love to be able to get one ....
  
 What are the 3 small switches for ? 
  
 Is it a real balanced XLR or just for connection convenience ?


----------



## DutchGFX

pompom said:


> WONDERFUL !!!  I would love to be able to get one ....
> 
> What are the 3 small switches for ?
> 
> Is it a real balanced XLR or just for connection convenience ?




One is for gain, one is for biasing the tubes. You use the switch to select which side the ammeter reads, allowing you to turn a trimmer to bias the tube. Not sure what the third does. 

I don't know about the XLR either


----------



## groovyd

dutchgfx said:


> One is for gain, one is for biasing the tubes. You use the switch to select which side the ammeter reads, allowing you to turn a trimmer to bias the tube. Not sure what the third does.
> 
> I don't know about the XLR either


 

 kinda stragne, don't most tube amps auto-bias or does this affect the sound having that circuit in there?


----------



## Badas

groovyd said:


> kinda stragne, don't most tube amps auto-bias or does this affect the sound having that circuit in there?


 

 It is better to manual bias. Auto bias circuits can degrade the sound a little. Some users like to run tubes a little under the spec as well. To make tubes last longer.


----------



## Destroysall

wwmhf said:


> Tube or not? I know these are not tube amps, but I just want to post the picture here for the fun of hi-fi crazy-ness


 

 I first thought those speakers were something else.


----------



## Maxx134

Decware Zen Mystery Amplifier


----------



## whirlwind

^  Beautiful  ^   and great amps from what I hear.


----------



## Maxx134

Nice Chinese amp


----------



## Maxx134

Figaro 339


----------



## Maxx134

Sweet looker ..


----------



## ken6217

maxx134 said:


> Decware Zen Mystery Amplifier


 

 Not into the furniture look.


----------



## Maxx134

A few more Chinese beauties.
There so many out there.
Too bad so few are headphones amps.


----------



## Badas

maxx134 said:


> A few more Chinese beauties.
> There so many out there.
> Too bad so few are headphones amps.




Couldn't you use them with headphone speaker taps?


----------



## Maxx134

NAGRA 300-I:


----------



## Maxx134

badas said:


> maxx134 said:
> 
> 
> > A few more Chinese beauties.
> ...



Yes


----------



## Badas

maxx134 said:


> Yes


 

 Sometimes I think it would be the better way to go. More options and more powerful tubes.
 I also think we get stung a premium price for HP tube amps.


----------



## Tayyab Pirzada

Garage 1217 tube amps with their LED lights look gorgeous in my opinion


----------



## borrego

Here is the very reasonably priced KA-10SH amp from the Japanese transformer specialist Kasuga:
  
 Kit: http://www.e-kasuga.net/goods.asp?id=1231, http://www.e-kasuga.net/goods.asp?id=1220
 Assembled: http://www.e-kasuga.net/goods.asp?id=981
  

  
  
 I actually won a fully modified, Mk2 version of the amp last week. I am awaiting delivery of it.


----------



## bmichels

Night listening cesssion with the BHSE + SR009....


----------



## Badas

bmichels said:


> Night listening cesssion with the BHSE + SR009....


 
 Lovely.
  
 This would be a dream combo for me. Could I ask? Being a owner of such a great rig in your mind is it endgame to you?


----------



## bmichels

badas said:


> Lovely.
> 
> This would be a dream combo for me. Could I ask? Being a owner of such a great rig in your mind is it endgame to you?


 
 yes Endgame...
  
 .... until I start to look for some exotic NOS tubes for the BHSE
      ...until HeadAmp comes in 1 or 2 year with his "all tube" new TOL amp,
            ...until I upgrade my HUGO for a TOL DAC (Dave ? AYRE QX-5 ? CH precision C1 ? ....)
                  ...until Mr. Speaker release it's electrostatic headphone (supposed to offer better bass than the Stax)


----------



## MikePio

Hey everyone! 
  
 I know this might not be the perfect place to post this but since it seems that there are many fans of tubes here and setups I thought it would be more appropriate rather than starting a new thread. I have a Marantz cd6005 CD player and the Audio Technica HA-5000 amplifier powering the HD800's. Now I recently bought the Yaqin CD3 buffer and have some nice Sylvania 6sn7gtb tubes. I need some technical advice. My amplifier has two inputs AC Coupled and DC Direct. I use DC Direct because it supposedly provides best sound quality and as far as I know bypasses the capacitor. Now I heard a horror story where the Yaqin sent a voltage down the line to the amplifier (because of faulty connection at the interconnects) and fried the amp. I really would like to plug in the Yaqin CD3 to the DC direct input since it obviously would have better sound quality but I am afraid of ruining my system. Now I want the buffer since It will provide my system with slightly more gain, impedance match and add that little bit of harmonic tube warmth that my system needs. Do you guys think it would be safe?


----------



## bmichels

*does someone know the model/brand of this beauty ? *


----------



## deutscherhififan

This is the reference line stage from Coincident. It consists of a separate power supply and the actual line stage (2 box design). Link:
  
 http://www.coincidentspeaker.com/preamps.html


----------



## bmichels

Thanks


----------



## rvnye

Sorry, please drive through.


----------



## rvnye

anaxilus said:


> I'll cast a vote for the Zen Torii.




Honey, have you seen my picture frame??


----------



## phaeton70

don't know if it's the "best looking", but I really like the aesthetics of my hp tube amp


----------



## Badas

^

Yeah. It is very nice. I like the red base and the 300B's. Are they EML mesh?


----------



## phaeton70

yup!! EML 300B Mesh , really very nice sounding tube


----------



## Maxx134

phaeton70 said:


> don't know if it's the "best looking", but I really like the aesthetics of my hp tube amp



I have been looking into a next amp project and this amp I see is potentially superior to anything else I have seen so far.
Advantages are DHT & selectable transformer outputs.
Not sure about stage coupling and volume though.
Excellent amp technically, visuals are nice with gloss paint,
But really should be secondary to sound anyways.


----------



## phaeton70

actually very nice sounding, at least to my old and broken ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 it's a pure 2 stage design (driver is G&C CV1067, single triode tube, one per channel), coupling is LC (anodic inductor with an AudioNote capacitor, the only one in series with the signal), all heaters are dc, the anodic voltage for the drivers is stabilized with a 6b4g, the rectifier is a GZ33. to reduce hum there a modified UltraPath design for the output tubes.


----------



## Badas

phaeton70 said:


> yup!! EML 300B Mesh , really very nice sounding tube




Very nice. I've heard good things about them. A friend is getting a set for his 300B Glenn amp.



phaeton70 said:


> actually very nice sounding, at least to my old and broken ears
> 
> it's a pure 2 stage design (driver is G&C CV1067, single triode tube, one per channel), coupling is LC (anodic inductor with an AudioNote capacitor, the only one in series with the signal), all heaters are dc, the anodic voltage for the drivers is stabilized with a 6b4g, the rectifier is a GZ33. to reduce hum there a modified UltraPath design for the output tubes.




Seems to be a great amp. One day I will own something like that.

Here is mine. Not the greatest but it keeps me happy for now.



I'm using solid state rectification. Probably a filthy word around here however it seems to keep the amp very stable.


----------



## phaeton70

that's a very nice amp, congrats!!


----------



## pompom

Luxman MQ-300


----------



## bmichels

Another LUXMAN beauty : the SQ-N100 limited Edition  headphone/speaker amp.


----------



## wuwhere

RED means METAL sound.
  

  
 Ok, so its a guitar vacuum tube amp.


----------



## kazcou

Auris HA-2 SE
  

 Line Magnetic WE212 Amp


----------



## Thenewguy007

Always thought the Yaqin MS-650B looked nice


----------



## wwmhf

This Yaqin MS-650B looks nice!


----------



## Maxx134

The most beautiful amp I ever seen in my life.


----------



## wwmhf

This one is very cool!


----------



## bmichels

maxx134 said:


> The most beautiful amp I ever seen in my life.


 
  
 Agree.


----------



## bmichels

Best looking...DAC  (veracity)


----------



## groovyd

bmichels said:


> Agree.


 
  
 yep, we have a winner


----------



## Badas

groovyd said:


> yep, we have a winner




Certainly.


----------



## kazcou

A nice DIY amp


----------



## Badas

kazcou said:


> A nice DIY amp




Stunning.


----------



## Jozurr

maxx134 said:


> The most beautiful amp I ever seen in my life.


 
 What is this amp called? Curious how it looks like when the tubes glow!


----------



## kazcou

jozurr said:


> What is this amp called? Curious how it looks like when the tubes glow!


 
 It is a Audio Alto PP50


----------



## bmichels

kazcou said:


> It is a Audio Alto PP50


 
 Do they also do headphone amps with the same gorgeous design ?


----------



## smial1966

It already has a headphone socket - 100 Ohm or more.
  




  
  
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> Do they also do headphone amps with the same gorgeous design ?


----------



## parbaked

Aurorasound PADA hybrid EL34 amplifier...

  

  


 Lundahl output transformers and choke under glass...


----------



## Maxx134

parbaked said:


> Aurorasound PADA hybrid EL34 amplifier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a beautiful amp yes,
But it's a hybrid amp.

And it's topology is opposite of most all other hybrids, 
By using Solid state in the driver stage and tubes at the output.
Usually with hybrids,
it's tubes in input, and SS at output stage.
So it's a unique amp.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

From their site:
  




  
 It's a typical hybrid: SS front, tubes at output.


----------



## Maxx134

I was assuming most hybrids have SS out and tubes at front.

Edit:
Looks like two headphone outputs nice.


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Black WA7 2nd gen. The glass sets it off, unfortunately I have to sell it on eBay which is sketchy knowing how eBay backs the buyer 500%


----------



## Pawn

Any one made from Woo.


----------



## Maxx134

PSE 2A3 Dual Mono


----------



## bmichels

Sorry, a little off subject, but I guess all tube lovers here may help:
  
*1 have a Question for tube maintenance:*  with those old tubes (+60 years old ! ) that I bought for my BHSE amp,  is it necessary to *clean the pins which may be oxided.*
  
 If yes,  how ?   With abrasive paper or with some chemical products ? which products are recommeded ...or to avoid ? 
  
  
 thanks


----------



## Pawn

Alcohol


----------



## parbaked

> Originally Posted by *bmichels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> is it necessary to *clean the pins which may be oxided.*


 
 Those pins look shiny, like they have already been cleaned.
 I would leave them alone and just enjoy them.


----------



## Badas

I use electrical contact cleaner and cotton buds (Q Tips I think). Amazing how much gunk comes off on the bud even with the pins already looking clean.
  
 Then I rub some DeOxit on after cleaning.


----------



## Badas

I kinda liked the looks of this one:


----------



## Pawn

I forgot to include Mcintosh and Decware.


----------



## parbaked

badas said:


> Then I rub some DeOxit on after cleaning.


 
 Bad idea!
 Adding Deoxit after cleaning the pins will gunk up your tube sockets.
 Make sure the pins don't have any residual cleaning products before you use the tube.


----------



## Badas

parbaked said:


> Bad idea!
> Adding Deoxit after cleaning the pins will gunk up your tube sockets.
> Make sure the pins don't have any residual cleaning products before you use the tube.




Thanks. I didn't know that. Is it better not to use DeOxit then?

Pins always look super clean after using electrical contact cleaner and any liquid cleaner usually evaporates.


----------



## parbaked

badas said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that. Is it better not to use DeOxit then?
> 
> Pins always look super clean after using electrical contact cleaner and any liquid cleaner usually evaporates.


 

 DeoxIt make a contact cleaner "DeoxIt"  and a contact protectant "DeoxIt Gold", which is applied after cleaning to prevent further oxidation.
  

If you used DeoxIt to clean your tube pins, make sure it is 100% removed before using the tubes. You don't "_rub some on after cleaning_"
I would not use DeoxIt Gold after cleaning the pins as it can leave residue in the tube sockets.


----------



## bmichels

Gentlemens, I found this in a supply store around my place.* I guess it should also be good ? *
  
 They say to wait 30 minutes before to plug back the connectors.


----------



## Badas

parbaked said:


> DeoxIt make a contact cleaner "DeoxIt"  and a contact protectant "DeoxIt Gold", which is applied after cleaning to prevent further oxidation.
> 
> 
> If you used DeoxIt to clean your tube pins, make sure it is 100% removed before using the tubes. You don't "_rub some on after cleaning_"
> I would not use DeoxIt Gold after cleaning the pins as it can leave residue in the tube sockets.


 

 Thanks. I've been doing it wrong. I've been slapping that stuff on.
  
 I will take apart everything and re-clean and wipe all residue off.


----------



## Badas

parbaked said:


> DeoxIt make a contact cleaner "DeoxIt"  and a contact protectant "DeoxIt Gold", which is applied after cleaning to prevent further oxidation.
> 
> 
> If you used DeoxIt to clean your tube pins, make sure it is 100% removed before using the tubes. You don't "_rub some on after cleaning_"
> I would not use DeoxIt Gold after cleaning the pins as it can leave residue in the tube sockets.


 
  

  
 Here is me last night. Listening to the Ether Flows on the V281 while I'm ripping apart all tubes and spacers then cleaning all the pins. I was surprised. I removed a lot of gunk from the Takatsuzuki 274B pins. A lot. Enough to turn the bud black. I thought being a new tube it would have the least. Older tubes were fairly clean. All tube pins are now sparkly with no DeOxit on them. I just used contact cleaner. I left all pins out to dry for a few hours before re-installing.
  
 I will give the amp a go tonight to see if it did anything to the sound.
  
 Thanks for the advise.
  

  
 Finished result. Also took the time to clean the amp and glass.


----------



## Seamaster

I always leave DeoxIt Gold as it is that actually protect and lube the pins and sockets. Read instruction.


----------



## smial1966

I've had very good results cleaning tube pins with a fibreglass cleaning pencil/brush. This generic version is inexpensive and widely available -
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fibre-Glass-Scratch-Pencil-Brush-Clean-Remove-Rust-Dirt-Pen-Watch-Tools-Fiber-/281178279715
  
 - do use gloves (latex are fine) as the fibreglass particles can irritate skin. The process is very simple, just brush up and down the tube pins until any oxidation is removed and the metal is noticeably `brighter'. Then use a Q-Tip and isopropyl alcohol to stroke the pins removing any residual fibreglass particles.
  
 An inexpensive, quick and effective method to keep your tube pins clean.


----------



## kazcou

EAR Yoshino V12


----------



## Ralf Hutter

Boy, that's a real "Mickey-mouse" looking amp!



kazcou said:


> EAR Yoshino V12


----------



## Seamaster




----------



## wwmhf

seamaster said:


>


 
  
 I do not know what it is, but that thing in the front is ruining the amp's beauty ... Sorry


----------



## Barra

seamaster said:


>


 
 Wow, always wanted to hear the McIntosh 75. Are you going to bring that to the next Seattle meet? Assuming the card on the cork give you a headphone out, do you use on speakers as well? What are your thoughts on both?


----------



## Seamaster

barra said:


> Wow, always wanted to hear the McIntosh 75. Are you going to bring that to the next Seattle meet? Assuming the card on the cork give you a headphone out, do you use on speakers as well? What are your thoughts on both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/760478/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono/1755#post_13127422


----------



## Seamaster




----------



## leftside

Some good tips on here on cleaning tubes. I too use a little DeOxit, then IPA to remove residue and then a little DeOxit gold to lube the tubes.
  
 Some nice looking amps on here! The Mac 275's are on my hit list...


----------



## leftside




----------



## Maxx134

Best small all tube amp:


----------



## groovyd

leftside said:


>


 

 problem with this one is who wants to see all those junky cables coming out the front of an amp.  that front plate really should be on the back.  i would have bought one by now were it so but i couldn't stand to see all the cabling up front.


----------



## Seamaster

groovyd said:


> problem with this one is who wants to see all those junky cables coming out the front of an amp.  that front plate really should be on the back.  i would have bought one by now were it so but i couldn't stand to see all the cabling up front.




I feel the pain already


----------



## leftside

I hear you. I guess you could have the cables at the back, but then you wouldn't see the McIntosh MC275 lettering.


----------



## bmichels

Best looking IMO : kenny-burrell-300b-single-ended-amplifier


----------



## tdogzthmn

Recently came across this beauty will looking at new speaker amps. Line Magnetic LM126


----------



## bmichels

many "exotic beauties" *here*, like this one from *ELECTRONLUV *:


----------



## leftside




----------



## TimSchirmer (Oct 21, 2017)

This is my favorite visually. So much character and g od 60's Scandinavian design.


----------



## TimSchirmer

Hate this new gui. Head-fi needs a UX designer. Here is the amp.


----------



## TimSchirmer

TimSchirmer said:


> Head-fi needs a UX designer. Here is the amp.


----------



## CJG888

Looks like something out of 50s Detroit!


----------



## TimSchirmer

CJG888 said:


> Looks like something out of 50s Detroit!


like a 57 chevy had a beautiful lovechild with a marantz tube amp.


----------



## richard51 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sometimes the beauty of something is like "enhanced" by the eyes or the ears of more experience and more mature others than us simple young  mortals...Read the review of this magnificent amplifier by a very knowledgeable reviewer of tube amplifier....If i had money i will buy that in a heartbeat....

http://www.blackdahlia.com/html/tip_79.html


----------



## nocturaline

This was my amp in the 90s - Jadis DA30. I still own it, but it's in France in my parent's attic. I now live in the US, and although i could have it shipped here, I wonder how tricky it would be to switch from 220 to 110 volts.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

110-220 converter?  They're cheap, man!  

Usually power tranny got two primary windings, connect in series for 220v, parallel for 110v.  The word "usually" doesn't mean all the time so it could be impossible.  Then again a converter solves everything! Just make sure a right wattage (V times amp).


----------



## nocturaline

Sko0byDoo said:


> 110-220 converter?  They're cheap, man!
> 
> Usually power tranny got two primary windings, connect in series for 220v, parallel for 110v.  The word "usually" doesn't mean all the time so it could be impossible.  Then again a converter solves everything! Just make sure a right wattage (V times amp).


That sounds like something I should seriously look into. I assume that would also work for my Meridian 207 CD player (although here, I have a Classé CDP 10, which is pretty good). Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Whoa, nice gear collections!

I recently got a 110-220v/1500w converter for about $70 from amazon.  It goes both ways, down and up converting.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 28, 2017)

I use one right now. You have to get one of the bigger heavy ones to work right. Plug the plug one direction it’s 220 to 110 then the other direction does it in reverse. I use one of those dangerous plugs that has male connections on both ends, so you definitely don’t want to touch em when it’s plugged in. They can hum a little depending on which model you get, so I keep mine unpluged when not in use. The good ones have about a twenty pound weight to them. Around here they are cheap at about $25 but there are also audiophile regenerative systems that can cost anywhere from $1000 to $3000, though some think they can be a bottleneck in power for tube amps.

You may even have a power switch on the back, my Woo 5LE and Woo 3 both have a simple 110/220 switch on the back.


----------



## Matez

Not sure how this will fit in here, but I really do like Thoress F2A11 amp. And I've always enjoyed how RSA A-10 Thunderbolt looks like.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 29, 2017)

These 200B Scott integrates are some of my best past loved amps ever. Don’t know how they look nowadays?
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Scott-200B-Stereomaster-Tube-Amplifier-Fully-Tested-Working-Sounding-Great/152801097563?hash=item2393a7b75b:g:xIAAAOSwZtlaGGUX&_trkparms=gclientid=4XLnXgM0ncTuRKBV0pUFeJunH8R7X45ikpiV0Vjb6JBJhRQ5-1buVEbvuu98-_YM&_trksid=p2489528.m4335.l8656


----------



## kvik

Sideways Eight Audio Labs




 
Toolshed Amps


----------



## bmichels

Antic Line Magnetic .


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 19, 2018)

Strangely like the tacky LED look of the new MA252 that’s arriving in everyone’s home this week! Though it’s probably price and what it can do affecting on subconscious levels creating my internal stir?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Feb 19, 2018)

Halgorythme!
site: http://www.halgorythme.com
FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/Halgorythme-413918242083034/

211 monoblocks






2A3 monoblocks






R120


----------



## leftside

McIntosh MC75


----------



## wwmhf

Redcarmoose said:


> Strangely like the tacky LED look of the new MA252 that’s arriving in everyone’s home this week! Though it’s probably price and what it can do affecting on subconscious levels creating my internal stir?



Those blue lights are attractive ...


----------



## CJG888




----------



## leftside

A few tubes


----------



## nocturaline

In order to keep this thread alive and well, here's a pick of my new, beautifully sounding, and beautifully looking Woo WA2.


----------



## T Bone

I don't think anyone has posted pictures of the Unison Research Absolute 845. 
It certainly is "unique" looking.


----------



## koover (Jun 4, 2018)

T Bone said:


> I don't think anyone has posted pictures of the Unison Research Absolute 845.
> It certainly is "unique" looking.


200 lbs? LOL   
$34K US is a good chunk of change


----------



## Rhamnetin




----------



## Maxx134

DIY amp build.



 
Balanced tube amp instructions here on *this site*.
Sweet looker, 
has meters too.


----------



## SonicTrance

Maxx134 said:


> Balanced tube amp instructions here on *this site*.
> Sweet looker,
> has meters too.


Thanks, man!


----------



## Adu




----------



## Rhamnetin

https://www.higherfi.com/amplifiers/audio-note-kondo-kagura-mono


----------



## Adu

Rhamnetin said:


> https://www.higherfi.com/amplifiers/audio-note-kondo-kagura-mono



Absolute beautiful!


----------



## nocturaline

This is the amp I've owned since 1990. It's a Jadis DA30. Unfortunately, it's in an attic in France, and since I've been living in the US for several years now, I haven't listened to it in a while. Maybe one day, I'll be able to have it shipped to Northern California.


----------



## bmichels

*SYNTHESIS SOPRANO LE **INTEGRATED AMPLIFIER*




*

*


----------



## bmichels

The ZMF Verite Closed headphone is a *very good match with my Eddie Current EC445 amp and Vinyls.*

So, may be I will end with *BHSE+Stax SR009 for Digital  *and  *EC445+ZMF for Analog* ?


----------



## bmichels

Rhamnetin said:


> https://www.higherfi.com/amplifiers/audio-note-kondo-kagura-mono



Wonderful picrtures.  Bravo !


----------



## bmichels




----------



## L0rdGwyn (Mar 30, 2020)

Here is an amp I finished recently, it is a SET design, CCS loaded MH4/REN904 drivers, 6A5G outputs, Lundahl iron.


----------



## leftside

And in the theme of custom tube amps, here's a couple from builders on here @2359glenn and @A2029

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/2359glenn-studio.600110/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/1101-audio-custom-crafted-headphone-amps.919425/


----------



## bmichels




----------



## pompom

bmichels said:


> The ZMF Verite Closed headphone is a *very good match with my Eddie Current EC445 amp and Vinyls.*
> 
> So, may be I will end with *BHSE+Stax SR009 for Digital  *and  *EC445+ZMF for Analog* ?



Jealous...


----------



## bmichels




----------



## bmichels




----------



## bmichels




----------



## Zachik




----------



## bmichels

I love thoses tubes.  Need to find an amp to go with now...


----------



## CJG888

Opera Consonance should have something...😀


----------



## dadracer2

How about the Cayin HA300. I think it is delightful.


----------



## Zachik

dadracer2 said:


> How about the Cayin HA300. I think it is delightful.


Also sounds pretty good!
A buddy of mine has one, and I paid him a visit before COVID-19 disrupted our lives... Auditioned it with several different headphones, and it sounded really good.
I believe my buddy has been using the stock tubes, BTW.
Honestly, if I had room in my life for yet another tube amp - THAT would probably be it.


----------



## pabbi

Ayon HA-3


----------



## dadracer2

Zachik said:


> Also sounds pretty good!
> A buddy of mine has one, and I paid him a visit before COVID-19 disrupted our lives... Auditioned it with several different headphones, and it sounded really good.
> I believe my buddy has been using the stock tubes, BTW.
> Honestly, if I had room in my life for yet another tube amp - THAT would probably be it.


Yes indeed it does. I have found it to have a absolute affinity for the Sennheiser HD800S as their slight coolness are mitigated by the HA300 slight warmth. Mostly though the midrange in particular is outstanding and the soundstage is possibly the best I have heard on anything.


----------



## bmichels

Western Electric 97-A Monoblock Amplifiers


----------



## bmichels

Western Electric 91E integrated amplifier


----------



## bmichels

VAC Statement 450i iQ Integrated Amplifier


----------



## tranhieu




----------



## CJG888

bmichels said:


> VAC Statement 450i iQ Integrated Amplifier


Come on, this one’s got a Hemi!


----------



## Mikem53

bmichels said:


>



Why ?


----------



## CJG888

...because that’s what someone out there is prepared to pay!


----------



## bmichels

Those are my (trans)portable tube amp.


----------



## CJG888 (Apr 23, 2020)

What, both of them.......

Impressive!

Have you tried ASP‘s portable NOS DAC?


----------



## bmichels

CJG888 said:


> What, both of them.......
> 
> Impressive!
> 
> Have you tried ASP‘s portable NOS DAC?



no, I use my DAP's internal DAC to feed the tube Amp.  I sold the TUR-O6 since but I still have the bigger TUR-05.   Booth are AMP Only, no DAC inside.


----------



## bmichels

Takatsuki TA-S01 Stereo Integrated Tube Amplifier


----------



## bmichels

Line Magnetic LM-212 PA Mono Block Tube Power Amplifier


----------



## L0rdGwyn

I'm back for more, finished another build yesterday.  This is a 6J5 input, 45 output, all CCS-loaded parafeed headphone amp featuring Sowter iron.


----------



## eugenius

Audio Hungary Qualiton A20i


----------



## Men1608

Octave V16 SE


----------



## kvik

Oswalds Mill Audio
PARALLAX PL519 (with HP-Out) + PD1 RIAA Phono Stage


----------



## Men1608

kvik said:


> Oswalds Mill Audio
> PARALLAX PL519 (with HP-Out) + PD1 RIAA Phono Stage


This is just beautiful. Handcrafted. Love the dovetail joints on the wood.


----------



## megabigeye

Best looking? The only correct answer is the Braun SK5, A.K.A. Snow White's Coffin. By a country mile.


----------



## wwmhf

bmichels said:


> Those are my (trans)portable tube amp.



Thanks for letting me see these portable tube amps.


----------



## wwmhf

megabigeye said:


> Best looking? The only correct answer is the Braun SK5, A.K.A. Snow White's Coffin. By a country mile.



Matches well with IKEA furniture ...


----------



## wwmhf

kvik said:


> Oswalds Mill Audio
> PARALLAX PL519 (with HP-Out) + PD1 RIAA Phono Stage



A wonderful set. Are they in a museum?


----------



## wwmhf

eugenius said:


> Audio Hungary Qualiton A20i


What a rusty case, a classic look


----------



## wwmhf

L0rdGwyn said:


> I'm back for more, finished another build yesterday.  This is a 6J5 input, 45 output, all CCS-loaded parafeed headphone amp featuring Sowter iron.


Beautiful tubes, beautiful transformers, and beautiful work. I am sure it sounds beautiful.


----------



## wwmhf

bmichels said:


> Line Magnetic LM-212 PA Mono Block Tube Power Amplifier



I am a little confused by its look. From a long time ago or from the future?


----------



## thomaskong78 (May 9, 2020)

I had used Jadis JA500 from 2000  to 2002.

http://www.jadis-electronics.com/en/ja500-20.php

It consists of 4 pieces  with whole weight of 240Kg(520lb).

It drove B&W Notilus 801 with utmost authority and unbelievable slam.

It was kind of lifetime experience to own this beautiful and overbearing monster.

But I could not use it during summer time in modest size room.

Thus I let it go and got Silbatone 300B SET amp to drive efficient full range speaker.

350 Watt to 8 Watt

Nobody would have done more drastic reduction of power.


----------



## wwmhf

Another massive tube set ... Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## wwmhf

Zachik said:


>



Spanish tango dancers ...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

L0rdGwyn said:


> I'm back for more, finished another build yesterday.  This is a 6J5 input, 45 output, all CCS-loaded parafeed headphone amp featuring Sowter iron.



Beautiful job. Somehow it reminds me of a cigar humidor. I love it!


----------



## bmichels

LM Audio 805 Integrated Amplifier.


----------



## wwmhf

bmichels said:


> LM Audio 805 Integrated Amplifier.



It has some military flavor ...


----------



## CJG888

Or 1930s cinema amp...


----------



## ThanatosVI

In my opinion the by far best looking tube amp is the Woo Audio Wa33.

Price 7.500 to 15.000€ depending on Version. So I wont ever own that beauty myself


----------



## bmichels




----------



## CJG888

Not sure about the aesthetics. It’s just very big, with impressive output tubes...


----------



## diggygun

This my Spartan Music Helot


----------



## deutscherhififan




----------



## Phil95

bmichels said:


>


Reference of the amp (if any) and of the big tubes?


----------



## bmichels

Phil95 said:


> Reference of the amp (if any) and of the big tubes?


sorry, but I do not know.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Jul 27, 2020)

Its a 833 tube amplifier. Don't know what manufacturer. Came across that tube when WAVAC of Japan showcased it in their anniversary/reference amp which was priced at $350K.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Its a 833 tube amplifier. Don't know what manufacturer. Came across that tube when WAVAC of Japan showcased it in their anniversary/reference amp which was priced at $350K.



Definition of tube rolling


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Yeah up there with the Kronzilla...


----------



## Phil95

bmichels said:


> sorry, but I do not know.





m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Its a 833 tube amplifier. Don't know what manufacturer. Came across that tube when WAVAC of Japan showcased it in their anniversary/reference amp which was priced at $350K.


Very interesting. Are the black casings parts of the amp, or do they belong to other audio gears? I suppose the price ($350k) stands for two units, as shown on the picture?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Yes, each channel comprises of not 2 but 4 boxes: IS-833 - isolation transformer, TB-833 -  power transformer, PS-833 - that contains the rest of the power supply, SH-833 - the main amplifier.

Her is a review from Stereophile back in 2004: https://www.stereophile.com/tubepoweramps/704wavac/index.html


----------



## Phil95

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Yes, each channel comprises of not 2 but 4 boxes: IS-833 - isolation transformer, TB-833 -  power transformer, PS-833 - that contains the rest of the power supply, SH-833 - the main amplifier.
> 
> Her is a review from Stereophile back in 2004: https://www.stereophile.com/tubepoweramps/704wavac/index.html


Many many thanks!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome! But the biggest I know that is currently in production is the GM 100. Like this Manron Delta SE-150m


----------



## ThanatosVI

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> You're welcome! But the biggest I know that is currently in production is the GM 100. Like this Manron Delta SE-150m


That is actually qzite beautiful


----------



## kvik




----------



## CJG888

The knobs don’t appear to be fitted correctly...


----------



## BobG55




----------



## bagwell359

Tough to follow an Orpheus,but..  Jadis 4 chassis JA-500, bit of overkill they make some cheapies under $15k that do well too....


----------



## CJG888




----------



## bmichels

Silvercore TB3/1000 amplifier


----------



## L0rdGwyn

I finished one today.


----------



## Crowbar44

I just bought this wee beastie!


----------



## kvik




----------



## wwmhf

bmichels said:


> Silvercore TB3/1000 amplifier


what a clear amp


----------



## wwmhf

kvik said:


>


Artful fine amp/furniture


----------



## wwmhf

Crowbar44 said:


> I just bought this wee beastie!


a cute little McIn amp


L0rdGwyn said:


> I finished one today.


something from a lab?


----------



## wwmhf

bagwell359 said:


> Tough to follow an Orpheus,but..  Jadis 4 chassis JA-500, bit of overkill they make some cheapies under $15k that do well too....


powers of tubes!


----------



## jonathan c

bagwell359 said:


> Tough to follow an Orpheus,but..  Jadis 4 chassis JA-500, bit of overkill they make some cheapies under $15k that do well too....


Manual  😳 or auto 😌 bias?


----------



## bagwell359

jonathan c said:


> Manual  😳 or auto 😌 bias?


Bias via osmosis...


----------



## Dickymint

wwmhf said:


> Artful fine amp/furniture


That is one mean looking amplifier, gorgeous.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Last year I cast my vote on the Woo Wa33.
This year I have to update it.

The Woo 3ES, while looking similar is still a notch prettier imo.

The new Feliks Envy comes in right among the top of my aesthetic list as well.


----------



## leftside

Here’s a custom amp from 1101 Audio who is a builder on here:


----------



## ThanatosVI

leftside said:


> Here’s a custom amp from 1101 Audio who is a builder on here:


Gives some Lampizator vibes.
Guess that was the target,  a fitting amp to a Lampizator DAC?


----------



## leftside

ThanatosVI said:


> Gives some Lampizator vibes.
> Guess that was the target,  a fitting amp to a Lampizator DAC?


👍🏻


----------



## Scott Branham

kvik said:


>


I think I just had an orgasm. This is just mind blowing awesomeness x 10.


----------



## galveston22

Heres my Bottlehead


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I am digging the new Feliks Audio Envy..


----------



## ThanatosVI

Might as well post my own Amp


----------



## lumdicks

Little Dot LD-Y2.


----------



## lumdicks

Little Dot LD-Y2.


----------



## samr33

I think Auris Nirvana look pretty good!! 





Also the fostex HP-V8 is pretty sexy too!!


----------



## ThanatosVI (Jan 29, 2022)

samr33 said:


> I think Auris Nirvana look pretty good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also the fostex HP-V8 is pretty sexy too!!


Nirvana with the old Power unit looked amazing, I'm still sad that they changed it.
Also the shape of the Sophia Electric EL34 looks so much better than regular EL34s

That Fostex looks interesting,  KT88 AND 300B in one amp. However it seems like it's no longer produced


----------



## samr33

ThanatosVI said:


> Nirvana with the old Power unit looked amazing, I'm still sad that they changed it.
> Also the shape of the Sophia Electric EL34 looks so much better than regular EL34s


I personally like the latest version better, as the old version can take up a lots of space


----------



## John Massaria (Mar 6, 2022)

Stunning design on my newly acquired Cypher Labs Prautes - as soon as I turned the first song on it was immediate how absolutely special this amp is


----------



## lumdicks

My Fostex HP-V8 is so sexy!


----------



## Bix-Lives

tom hankins said:


> That new Woo WES amp looks great! IMO the RSA A10 looks a little self indulgent.


Looks? Self indulgent?  Oh dear.  
How does it SOUND?!!   I am a OLD engineer.  Senile. Decrepit. Sobering. Forgetting my own name. Blithering in my dotage.  But, I am still a university educated E.E.  And a HAM for 50 years 
You lads need to do some hard core learning.  Gear like this won't look the same after you obtain some science knowledge.  
 I presently still have my all valve Hi-Fi gear, —much of it my own design and build,  but I recognise that the latest class D circuits and components make my valves SOUND silly —except as a filter to compensate my old standard groove discs ( I have a LOT of pre-tape discs).  
20 years ago, I designed & built my main valve power amp. A standard class A/B & A design, with a few modern tricks,  modern components, over-sized power x-former (made in Chicago!), 4 uf proximity caps at the plates, about 400 uf of electrolytics (after the initial filter stage).  EF86s for the pre, and  12AU7 to split the phase (I can pop in any octal power valve, from a 6L6 beam tetrode to the largest kinkless tetrode you can find. I have never had to fix a thing.  I figured that I would not need a better amp...ever.  Nope.  I was wrong.   New Class D technology is rewriting the book. 
Even my beloved (1963, last production run) McIntosh C20 is in question.  And I completely rebuilt it with an independent back plane, new caps. 1% metal film resistors,  more phono compensation settings for lacquers, and better S/N, distortion specs than any valve preamp McIntosh would make until about 15 years ago.  If I used some of the new digital switching and reed switches, I could match the current McIntosh valve preamp. —mine still has some bleed, but who listens to two sources at one time?    I'd like to build a better Pultec.  That would be more useful. 

As for those pointed feet, they are resonance waiting to happen.
In a power amp it should not matter.  But, on a turntable it might. In the end, pointed feet are just another resonance point that does NOT need to be there.  If you want to close isolate your speakers or turntable, try a plumbing supply store.  See the foam rubber seals used for the main seal on a loo.  They are not expensive and work better than anything else I have used. —but, they only last for about  7 -8  years.  They begin to crumble.  Oh well, another 20 bucks shot to hell.   
Aesthetics? I think the 1950s RCA/Western Electric board built for the Ampex 301 is the most beautiful audio gear I have seen.  From the I/O transformers to the sealed heavy duty pots, and a tied off harness that reminds of Michelangelo's David.   Either that or WEWs millon watt medium wave x-mitter with the marble chassis plates.  No linear for RF in those days. The water-cooled modulator valve is the same power as the RF final  They made some beautiful statues and fountains to cool them.


----------



## John Massaria (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## ThanatosVI

John Massaria said:


>


The new Western Electric Amplifier


----------



## John Massaria

they are still making some amazing equipment


----------



## John Massaria (Mar 6, 2022)

Bix-Lives said:


> Looks? Self indulgent?  Oh dear.
> How does it SOUND?!!   I am a OLD engineer.  Senile. Decrepit. Sobering. Forgetting my own name. Blithering in my dotage.  But, I am still a university educated E.E.  And a HAM for 50 years
> You lads need to do some hard core learning.  Gear like this won't look the same after you obtain some science knowledge.
> I presently still have my all valve Hi-Fi gear, —much of it my own design and build,  but I recognise that the latest class D circuits and components make my valves SOUND silly —except as a filter to compensate my old standard groove discs ( I have a LOT of pre-tape discs).
> ...


I cant even find what you are refering to can you supply pics or model numbers for the "I think the 1950s RCA/Western Electric board built for the Ampex 301 is the most beautiful audio gear I have seen.  From the I/O transformers to the sealed heavy duty pots, and a tied off harness that reminds of Michelangelo's David.   Either that or WEWs millon watt medium wave x-mitter with the marble chassis plates.  No linear for RF in those days. The water-cooled modulator valve is the same power as the RF final  They made some beautiful statues and fountains to cool them."

All I found quickly was this old classic


----------



## kingoftown1

For the sake of completeness, the new woo should be in this thread


----------



## BournePerfect

Except that particular Woo looks terrible...but to each their own.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Mar 6, 2022)

Forgot to post my headamp/preamp too! A Pathos Inpol Ear.







Steven Gutenberg have a review on this. It outputs 10W @ 32 Ω each of its two 4-pin balanced XLR and 3W on one 6.35mm SE socket.


----------



## John Massaria

Have to include Electronluv


----------



## kingoftown1

> Except that particular Woo looks terrible...but to each their own


Can't say I disagree, but, you know, beauty is subjective.  I'm sure others love it, and I can see why.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Mar 22, 2022)

Surprised no Halogrythme love in here...Site and FB Page
(L to R, R120, 300B, GM70 INT, 211 INT + PS and dual mono 2A3)


----------



## leftside

Bix-Lives said:


> Looks? Self indulgent?  Oh dear.
> How does it SOUND?!!   I am a OLD engineer.  Senile. Decrepit. Sobering. Forgetting my own name. Blithering in my dotage.  But, I am still a university educated E.E.  And a HAM for 50 years
> You lads need to do some hard core learning.  Gear like this won't look the same after you obtain some science knowledge.
> I presently still have my all valve Hi-Fi gear, —much of it my own design and build,  but I recognise that the latest class D circuits and components make my valves SOUND silly —except as a filter to compensate my old standard groove discs ( I have a LOT of pre-tape discs).
> ...


You might be right. But check out the title of the thread  Plenty of other threads on here that discuss the technical aspects of amps. And beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm not a fan of the look of the new Woo, but others might.

Some of the custom folks (on here...) and companies like Supratek are making fantastic tube amps and preamps that not only look good, but also use modern designs.


----------



## Crowbar44

Bix-Lives said:


> Looks? Self indulgent?  Oh dear.
> How does it SOUND?!!   I am a OLD engineer.  Senile. Decrepit. Sobering. Forgetting my own name. Blithering in my dotage.  But, I am still a university educated E.E.  And a HAM for 50 years
> You lads need to do some hard core learning.  Gear like this won't look the same after you obtain some science knowledge.
> I presently still have my all valve Hi-Fi gear, —much of it my own design and build,  but I recognise that the latest class D circuits and components make my valves SOUND silly —except as a filter to compensate my old standard groove discs ( I have a LOT of pre-tape discs).
> ...


I find the above post fascinating, and as a non-engineer, I'm curious about the comment about modern class-D circuits making tubes (valves) sound silly.  Silly as in class-D literally sounds better?  Or silly from an engineering standpoint.  I solidly straddle the fence on the objectivist/subjectivist jihad, but I'm curious to hear from Bix-Lives as to what he likes about class-D...

On a related note, I'm a classic car enthusiast, and although a modern Hyundai will outperform my old Alfa's and Austin-Healey's in EVERY way...when I'm looking to enjoy a drive to recreate, I'll take the old stuff every time.  By the same token, they're not great for a daily commute - though I still punish myself by doing so on occasion.  Methinks the valves vs class-D discussion mirrors the above in many ways.


----------



## BournePerfect

kingoftown1 said:


> Can't say I disagree, but, you know, beauty is subjective.  I'm sure others love it, and I can see why.


Almost looks like he may have been looking to try something similar to this Decware pre perhaps...but the Decware is actually a stunner imo: https://www.decware.com/newsite/ZTPRE.html


----------



## kingoftown1

I've always loved the look of decware amps.  I remember drooling over the Taboo in my early head-fi days


----------



## John Massaria

Marc Henri (left) and Andre Klein (right). over the top!


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Long exposure of my new headphone OTL.


----------



## dgozalie

here my reisong a10 with balanced headphone out..


----------



## FredSD

John Massaria said:


> Marc Henri (left) and Andre Klein (right). over the top!


What a great picture.  I think those are Eimac 100tl's and definitely Eimac 304tl's.  In push pull, those would give you quite a bit of power. 
More voltage than you might want swimming around your head : ) The 100tl was a favorite SET answer for a few top makers for a few short years.  Jeffrey Jackson from Experience Audio made his creme de la creme amp based upon the 100tl.  it puts out about 10 watts a side.  Others used it too and it became fairly impossible to source.  The 304tl is more readily available though not as fine.  Trafomatic has plans to build a push pull amp based upon the 304tl which should output somewhere between 1250 and 1500 watts of triode strapped insanity. Definitely don't open up that chassis.  It will likely have over 3000 volts on the rails.  (I think we executed people with 2000, so lethal. )


----------



## FredSD

John Massaria said:


> Have to include Electronluv


Josh is just one of the coolest guys you'll ever meet...and an absolute artist.


----------



## FredSD

Here's a new headphone amp.  It can also be run as an integrated if you get the additional OPT's that are meant to sit on the floor (each channel's output transformer weighs over 90 pounds.) it's also a cool way to run the RAAL...I had my OPT's wound specifically for that task as well as speakers. Of course just the head unit will run any headphone.  It will do Stax Pro, and also other ESL's with adjustable voltage up to about 2400v....so any ESL can be catered to exactly...really dialed in.  Runs any dynamic can too.  I think it's beautiful, but ymmv.


----------



## moriez

To me Viva amps are one of the most tasteful looking 🤤 

Egoista 845 (head amp)




Aurora




Solista




Solistno




Classico


----------



## FredSD

They are lovely.  I used to have the Solistino and the Egoista.  Really great kit.


----------



## wwmhf

dgozalie said:


> here my reisong a10 with balanced headphone out..


A shining amp for sure


----------



## wwmhf

moriez said:


> To me Viva amps are one of the most tasteful looking 🤤
> 
> Egoista 845 (head amp)
> 
> ...


Elegant!


----------



## wwmhf

John Massaria said:


> Marc Henri (left) and Andre Klein (right). over the top!


I am electrified!


----------



## wwmhf

samr33 said:


> I think Auris Nirvana look pretty good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also the fostex HP-V8 is pretty sexy too!!


I like that glass shield


----------



## kid vic

dgozalie said:


> here my reisong a10 with balanced headphone out..



Did you install that output yourself?


----------



## nonnegaard

FredSD said:


> Josh is just one of the coolest guys you'll ever meet...and an absolute artist.


An acquired taste for sure. Still, the craftsmanship is remarkable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Speaker amp, but damn is this a sexy beast!


----------

